# JRV - Jervois Global



## SLWK

JRV, Jervois mining, has spiked again.  Today it end up 45% from yesterday's price.  At one point during the day, it climbed over 70% from yesterday's price. 

What's more, a few days ago, it spiked over 100% from its preceding day's price.

Apparently, they have announced a favourable nickle discovery.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JRV.AX&d=c&t=5d&l=on&z=b&q=l


----------



## SLWK

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

JRV jumped again today.  Over 35% gain.


----------



## Stockcaddy

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

yep and if you didn't see i posted it at lunch today


----------



## tech/a

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

Yeh found it on the 2/12/04

http://www.reefcap.com/ubb/Forum48/HTML/000024.html

Havent bought any though!!

Why.

Slack! :dunno: 

tech


----------



## Tric

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

I don't hold shares in jervois, wish I did but am looking...(wish I had looked closer yest but that's the way it goes)

what a couple of days...2,000,000 shares bought at .04 before close.

Is it just the recent press release driving it? 
I think Nickel is a major comp of stainless steel, so with the stainless steel trend, could this be relevant... 
Any thought?


----------



## Tric

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

No... no, no. Becareful.
glad I'm not in on this one.
IMHO, not a gen rise, but still incredible gain if you get the positive action, poor traders who were sucked in unawares and lost.
Amazing manipulation on this one.
Rehashed old ann???


----------



## tech/a

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

Called it 30 mins before open on the reversal day on the link above.

You wouldnt have been caught had you known what you were doing.

Manipulation ---hohohoho.

Fear and Greed pure and simple.
The initial announcement had a bit to do with it as well.


----------



## Tric

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

agree...
"You wouldnt have been caught had you known what you were doing"


----------



## krisbarry

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

I have bought some and will continue to buy more....potential!


----------



## darwin dick

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

I have stock have had for 11 months, I think stock going up because of leeching method! I will hang on for rough ride.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

Yes thats correct DD.


----------



## cullen01

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*

Yes be very carefull of JRV. I thikn there is board level manipulation at play here.


----------



## amohonour

Have been looking at JRV but there seems to be mixed feelings, some not so good. Any thoughts on this stock?


----------



## TheProphet

*JRV Expect Big Things!*

Recent recommendations have picked this stock as the one to watch this financial year. Waiting for the annoucement re: new drilling programs at Nyngan to come in early next week. 

Target of $25-30cps seems viable? 

Any ideas/comments?


----------



## Porper

*Re: JRV Expect Big Things!*



			
				TheProphet said:
			
		

> Recent recommendations have picked this stock as the one to watch this financial year. Waiting for the annoucement re: new drilling programs at Nyngan to come in early next week.
> 
> Target of $25-30cps seems viable?
> 
> Any ideas/comments?




Current price is  just over 0.02, so can you tell us why you think the share price can get to 0.25-0.30 ?

I would be very interested in your calculations Prophet, you obviously have done lots of research to make such a prediction.My personal opinion is that it is a classic pump and dump stock, maybe I am wrong, but you asked for opinions, this is mine.


----------



## Archinos

Anyone following this one? They presented a run down on their 'new approach' to chloride leaching of nickel laterites at a conference yesterday (ALTA Nickel conference, Perth). The paper is on their web site but as yet has not been released to the ASX. Curious. There's a note towards the end that they have decided to commission a mini-pilot test plant towards the end of the year. I would have thought that this would be news worthy (considering they've got approx $39 billion in low grade nickel, apart from everything else). What gives?


----------



## falcon55

Up 66% today.

I got in half way but couldn't get out at the end at the price I wanted. 

Fingers crossed for everything on monday.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: JRV's price jumped 45% today*



			
				Tric said:
			
		

> No... no, no. Becareful.
> glad I'm not in on this one.
> IMHO, not a gen rise, but still incredible gain if you get the positive action, poor traders who were sucked in unawares and lost.
> Amazing manipulation on this one.
> Rehashed old ann???




Fantastic!


----------



## Sweet Synergy

This moved up a masive 66% today on ann.  Results sound very impressive, anyone got any idea if these airbourne studies usually relate to successful drilling results? or is this just an over-reaction and a pump n dump???!
Good luck to those still holding!  Thanks in advance

Part of todays ann
*JERVOIS MINING LIMITED/NEW AGE EXPLORATION LIMITED JOINT VENTURE*
"1. Uranium Exploration Licences, WA
Documentation has just been received for the granting of the first Exploration Licence in
the joint venture. Exploration Licence 59/1264 at Nalbarra (see plan) was granted on 9th
January 2007 for a period of 5 years.
Two further licences, EL77/1332 and EL/77/1333, at Lake Barlee have passed through the
advertising stage, the GST has been paid and they are expected to be granted within a
week.
A study was commissioned to research the airborne radiometric data that cover the
Exploration Licence areas. The most recent airborne data were collected in 1997 for the
Barlee and Lake Giles areas and in 2004 for the Nalbarra area. Thus the data for these
areas are modern.
The accompanying plan shows the uranium response filtered out of the airborne
radiometric survey over the Nalbarra Exploration Licences (note EL59/1257 is still in the
advertising stage and has not yet been granted). The report states:
“In the Exploration Licence areas the highest uranium response is within E59/1264 in the
Mongers Lake drainage, centred at 6815500N, 534000E, one kilometre west of
Burnerbinmah Homestead. The zone extends over a length of 2.5 kilometres to the
southern boundary of E59/1264 with very high to high anomalous uranium values. Low
potassium and thorium responses from these areas confirm that the uranium responses
are from the Cainozoic alluvial material and not buried Archean granitic rocks covered by
the alluvium.”
The report considers this area to be an outstanding target due to the radiometric response
and favourable geological environment.

Drilling may be delayed until March/April due to the recent cyclonic weather experienced in Western Australia. Programmes and budgets for the Exploration Licences will be formulated by 31 January"


----------



## Halba

Airborne results = give a picture of possible at surface uranium.

Other than that give no indication of economic minerals.


----------



## krisbarry

With over 1.2 billion shares on issue  , its going to take an awful lot of uranium to move this baby, IMO.


----------



## Halba

1.2billion shares

last sale price is 1.5cents

that makes it capitalised at nearly 20 mil, and it holds only 40% of the tenements

that means the mkt is capitalising the value at over 50million. I don't see many u companies with just a tenement(and no drilling, no other info) worth 50million today

they didn't even give us a picture of the anomaly either

sounds suss to me

back to 0.6cents this dog goes


----------



## skint

Halba said:
			
		

> 1.2billion shares
> 
> last sale price is 1.5cents
> 
> that makes it capitalised at nearly 20 mil, and it holds only 40% of the tenements
> 
> that means the mkt is capitalising the value at over 50million. I don't see many u companies with just a tenement(and no drilling, no other info) worth 50million today
> 
> they didn't even give us a picture of the anomaly either
> 
> sounds suss to me
> 
> back to 0.6cents this dog goes



They're also trying to place another 314 000  000 shares that they weren't able to have taken up in the last placement (plus a stack of options)


----------



## GrahamMac

I bought into Jervois a while ago, not for their WA uranium prospects that will still have to overcome Labor's 'three mines' uranium policy even if the stuff is found in commercial quantities. I bought into Jervois as their large sub-commercial nickel deposits near Young in NSW may become quite valuable if they can crack the riddle of hydrochloric acid recovery thereby converting sub-commercial ore into commercial ore. As my old mother often used to say: "Don't give up before the miracle happens." I was hoping innovative acid recycling would provide that miracle, but if uranium makes me filthy rich and nickel only stinking rich two years hence, I won't complain.


----------



## falcon55

what price did you get in at if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## GrahamMac

I bought into Jervois twice and the average cost (including brokerage) was 1.36 cents. If uranium fever hasn't pushed them skywards, I may buy some more on Monday (for their nickel prospects) but only if my full-service broker can see no traps for young players. But which ever way the cat jumps, I won't be a partial seller until at least 2008. As my old mother used to say 'Let time be the treasure!"


----------



## GrahamMac

Since Jervois was available this morning (Monday 22 January) at a reasonable price, so I bought some more - taking my average purchase price (if I exerise some 1 cent options later this year) to 1.41 cents - very close to their ASX price a few minutes ago. From now on in, I'll wait to see what happens to their nickel ore processing trials in NSW (and their uranium drilling program in WA) before making any decisions.


----------



## Sweet Synergy

A nice little pennant has formed with volume confirming possible breakout. Closed with market depth looking promising.  (daily chart below)


----------



## aberfan

*jervois mining*

I have read a great deal about jervois, chequered history, massive turnover, any comments?


----------



## Atomic5

*Re: JRV Expect Big Things!*



			
				TheProphet said:
			
		

> Recent recommendations have picked this stock as the one to watch this financial year. Waiting for the annoucement re: new drilling programs at Nyngan to come in early next week.
> 
> Target of $25-30cps seems viable?
> 
> Any ideas/comments?





Recommendations? Who from - any investment /equity firms?

There's been some nice sp growth since late December, almost 400%.


----------



## Atomic5

Is everyone ignoring this, cos the buy stack seems to be saying otherwise.


----------



## champ2003

*Re: JRV Expect Big Things!*



			
				Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Recommendations? Who from - any investment /equity firms?
> 
> There's been some nice sp growth since late December, almost 400%.




Its actually gone up 100% not 400% but thats still a good rise.

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## Atomic5

*Re: JRV Expect Big Things!*



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> Its actually gone up 100% not 400% but thats still a good rise.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Champ




Thought the last quarterly activities report interesting reading. Cannot seem to assess as to how much of the massive Young nickel deposit they may be sitting on, .....


----------



## marklar

GrahamMac said:
			
		

> From now on in, I'll wait to see what happens to their nickel ore processing trials in NSW (and their uranium drilling program in WA) before making any decisions.



Interesting to note that ASF's darling little stock INL has been buying up JRV shares in the past few months... oh and today's chart looks pretty nice too.

m.


----------



## resourceboom

marklar said:
			
		

> Interesting to note that ASF's darling little stock INL has been buying up JRV shares in the past few months... oh and today's chart looks pretty nice too.
> 
> m.




I wonder if INL are going to keep purchasing?
I might pick myself up a little parcel of both on monday!!


----------



## nioka

*Re: JRV Expect Big Things!*



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> Its actually gone up 100% not 400% but thats still a good rise.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Champ



Selling at .5c mid Jan to 2.1c Friday seems close to 400% to me ???


----------



## resourceboom

wow, this is crazy, now up to .037


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

With over 2Billion shares fully dilluted (including 1c and 2c unlisted options) Mkt Cap is $70m at 3.5c!

Congrats to those who made a ton on this!


----------



## CanOz

marklar said:
			
		

> Interesting to note that ASF's darling little stock INL has been buying up JRV shares in the past few months... oh and today's chart looks pretty nice too.
> 
> m.




Well done for noticing this MarkLar.

Cheers,


----------



## Atomic5

Wish Id bought more


----------



## Atomic5

Hello   

4c


----------



## marklar

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Wish Id bought more



I wish I'd bought some!

m.


----------



## champ2003

*Re: JRV Expect Big Things!*



			
				nioka said:
			
		

> Selling at .5c mid Jan to 2.1c Friday seems close to 400% to me ???




It's not been below .009cents but yes I'm pretty happy with the nice little profit after getting in at .016c.

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## crazyjimsmith

They have a nickel laterite project in Young that has a JORC of 280 mill tonnes nickel at 0.58% cut off.

Intec is buying up and I think they want it for this project as I suspect they will use their technology to get the nickel out.

Current value of the contained nickel in the ground is $60 billion!


----------



## Gundini

So what do you think is on Intecs mind? 

Buy up 10% of JRV stock, so they can benifit from any SP rise once they approach the company.

Tell JRV that they have the process to get all the Nickel out.

Do a deal for half the profits.

Tell the ASX of the new joint venture.

Share price of both companys spike.

Win, Win for all involved!

This is just speculation, but how else can you read this given the estimated $60 Bil of Nickel in the ground. Sounds like a nice time to buy, especially after the pullback today. Mmmmm.... Thoughts?


----------



## greggy

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> They have a nickel laterite project in Young that has a JORC of 280 mill tonnes nickel at 0.58% cut off.
> 
> Intec is buying up and I think they want it for this project as I suspect they will use their technology to get the nickel out.
> 
> Current value of the contained nickel in the ground is $60 billion!



This is all true Crazy Jim Smith, but its share price has gone up a lot over the last few days.  By the way how is your forum going seeing that you now charge $120 pa for it?  Considering that the ASF one is free of charge makes it a bargain.
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

That news is kind of old. :screwy:


----------



## Dave31

JRV in pre-open?


----------



## Atomic5

Re: Announcment.

That would be the worse announcement - 1/2 year report that I have ever seen. It's positively dismal. 

I consistently get the feeling that the JRV Board are not happy about the attention they are getting from INL ie: possible takeover - as they are not embellishing it at all.

Mmmmmmaybe JRV will agree to a joint venture with them, but they seem to have their sites set on the Chinese MOU instead to provide those means. I get the feeling that JRV will want to keep calling the shots. 

This might turn hostile at the meeting scheduled on the 8th March.

Just MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## Sodapop

Or it could mean that the companys prospects are "positively dismal"... Just suggesting a possibility - Plenty of paper - and the only wealth created seems to be that of the directors...

Good luck to all holders - but after watching and participating in JRV over the years i am eminently cynical about these fellas... Not saying it won't work out... but be aware of where this company has come from... Now they tell us all of a sudden that the Scandium won't work out (when as far as i can remember they were full steam ahead last year - correct me if i am wrong)...


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Re: Announcment.
> 
> That would be the worse announcement - 1/2 year report that I have ever seen. It's positively dismal.
> 
> I consistently get the feeling that the JRV Board are not happy about the attention they are getting from INL ie: possible takeover - as they are not embellishing it at all.
> 
> Mmmmmmaybe JRV will agree to a joint venture with them, but they seem to have their sites set on the Chinese MOU instead to provide those means. I get the feeling that JRV will want to keep calling the shots.
> 
> This might turn hostile at the meeting scheduled on the 8th March.
> 
> Just MHO - Please DYOR



JRV need help with their PR.
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

Sodapop said:
			
		

> Or it could mean that the companys prospects are "positively dismal"... Just suggesting a possibility - Plenty of paper - and the only wealth created seems to be that of the directors...
> 
> Good luck to all holders - but after watching and participating in JRV over the years i am eminently cynical about these fellas... Not saying it won't work out... but be aware of where this company has come from... Now they tell us all of a sudden that the Scandium won't work out (when as far as i can remember they were full steam ahead last year - correct me if i am wrong)...




This is a "don't buy us we're useless" report. If INTEC were the Chinese he'd be putting on a different face.

I get the feeling Pursell is afraid he's going to lose his company. He's keeping a public daily eye on the encroach by INTEC by publishing the top shareholder list daily for 5 days running.

Come meeting on the 8th, there may be a fight if JRV dont want to collaborate with INTEC, but INTEC might not want to leave that resource in the hands of JRV and neither might recent shareholders.

Just MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## Sean K

Golly. I've just had a squiz at their report (holding INL) and you guys are right. Really strange report. Perhaps they were short for time. Or maybe the work experience kid wrote it....


----------



## Atomic5

Yeah, and compare that with INTECs most recent Hellyer report. Bright company INL. 

I hope INL does a takeover if JRV will not submit to a Joint Venture, and does good things with the vast Nickel resource. That JRV report was very very shoddy. They even forgotten to tell us about the Uranium grab sampling & drill plan planned for the end of February 2007. 

Next Fridays meeting (March 9) shall see. 

_ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 27th February 2007
Recent Trading and Top 20
In response to a suggestion from ASX (Adelaide) and in view of the recent trading in
Jervois Mining Limited, it is proposed to release a Top 20 holders list for the next 5 trading
days (or longer if appropriate).
A meeting with the Intec Ltd board has been arranged for Friday 9th March 2007.
By Order of the Board,
DUNCAN C. PURSELL
MANAGING DIRECTOR_

New members to the Top Shareholders list today include a company called Thinking Net ... and a Chinese gentleman or woman (reps?) at 10m shares each. 

Shareholders were hoping for more shares bought by INL methinks. Australian shareholders are wierd. 

IMHO - Please DYOR


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and compare that with INTECs most recent Hellyer report. Bright company INL.
> 
> I hope INL does a takeover if JRV will not submit to a Joint Venture, and does good things with the vast Nickel resource. That JRV report was very very shoddy. They even forgotten to tell us about the Uranium grab sampling & drill plan planned for the end of February 2007.
> 
> Next Fridays meeting (March 9) shall see.
> 
> _ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 27th February 2007
> Recent Trading and Top 20
> In response to a suggestion from ASX (Adelaide) and in view of the recent trading in
> Jervois Mining Limited, it is proposed to release a Top 20 holders list for the next 5 trading
> days (or longer if appropriate).
> A meeting with the Intec Ltd board has been arranged for Friday 9th March 2007.
> By Order of the Board,
> DUNCAN C. PURSELL
> MANAGING DIRECTOR_
> 
> New members to the Top Shareholders list today include a company called Thinking Net ... and a Chinese gentleman or woman (reps?) at 10m shares each.
> 
> Shareholders were hoping for more shares bought by INL methinks. Australian shareholders are wierd.
> 
> IMHO - Please DYOR



Hi Atomic5,

"Australian shareholders are weird" you write.  I think you may have over generalised a fair bit there and your comments are pretty un-Australian.  Where do you hail from?
DYOR


----------



## Moneybags

kennas said:
			
		

> Golly. I've just had a squiz at their report (holding INL) and you guys are right. Really strange report. Perhaps they were short for time. Or maybe the work experience kid wrote it....




Well I admit to being hopeless at understanding most mining announcements.........I hold INL and am following JRV with interest at the moment. I picked up a vibe from JRV announcement but couldn't be sure if it was just my interpretation. So thanks to those who have expressed their opinions on the subject........

Kennas.......love the last line of yours.......  

MB


----------



## wintermute

I see what you guys mean   and I agree with Kennas' work experience comment   They need to take some lessons on not using passive language!!

bits of report with comments, note these comments aren't supposed to be downramping in nature, hopefully someone from the company will read and take it on board!!!!

_Bullabulling South, WA
A ground magnetic survey yielded anomalous magnetic targets totally covered in alluvium/sand.
Should this be caused by ultramafic rocks, there is potential for both nickel sulphides and gold at
depth. 16.5 kilometres of Induced Polarisation (IP) survey was planned for early February 2007.
This technique can identify sulphides at depth._

OK fine so it was planned for Early Feb, what happened?? if it hasn't been done when will it be?? This just makes it sound like they can't meet goals. How about some comparisons to other geological precedents?? Do they have any geological expertise????

_Young, NSW
Testwork and modelling continues to attempt to finalise a flowsheet. This will be followed by
confirmatory tests here in Australia and preliminary engineering studies. At some stage, a major joint
venture partner will be sought._

continues to attempt??? how about we are working towards a positive outcome!! progress made so far is blah.....  At some stage?? how about we anticipate that this will take xyz time, we are already shortlisting  potentially interested parties, for discussions of a potential JV (obviously they need to be doing this to report it, but if they aren't then WHY NOT!!!).  

_Forest Reefs Joint Venture, NSW
Newcrest Operations Limited (80%) reported the results of a diamond drill hole drilled to 606.4 metres.
The hole has been kept open for possible deepening._

OK so what were the results??? it must have been left open for a reason, so put some positive spin on it!!

_Nyngan, NSW
The metallurgy of this resource is difficult and the company will continue its efforts to find a low cost
process route for the production of scandium oxide._

another comment that just oozes lack of confidence... 

_Uranium Exploration Joint Venture, WA
New Age Limited earning 60%
Five (5) Exploration Licences were applied for with potential for uranium discoveries. These were
expected to be granted in January/February 2007.
_

again were expected, so what happened!! once again this gives a very negative connotation.  Almost like they don't care anymore, they are in a state of depression, because nothing is coming to fruition. 

_China Agent
Our China agent, Double Link Pty Ltd is actively seeking a major partner for the Young project in
China._

This from the point of view of an INL holder is the MOST encouraging part of the report IMO, if that major partner sees the potential in the Intec process, then they could well end up with funding for a plant, demo or otherwise.... I suspect that it is this chinese connection that prompted Intec to buy!  If you have a look at when JRV announced about the Chinese developments, and when INL bought in, you will see what I mean  

To me this report looks like it has been produced by people who have just about given up, and are basically waiting for the administrators to come in, that's the tone as I read it.  Even with the latest cap raising they seem to only have enough cash left for another 6 months of operation... The revenue may improve for the second half though extending that a bit.... Note that apart from a brief look at some announcements about their nickel process they are trying to develop, this is the only look I have had at JRV so without the full historical info this is an Opinion based on limited information. 

Intec's entry and the search for a Chinese could be what the company needs to save it from the vultures... 

Tony.


----------



## explod

The fundamentals of JRV, as indicated in previous threads, are indeed unclear.  Actual flaws are not factually apparent either.  We must appreciate that the administration of this concern spans a generation where in earlier years succinct teminology (e.g. such as "objective", "goal" or a "vision statement") did not exist.  

From a technical perspective IMHO, to the close Friday night on the 12 month daily, I see the stock as a hold, and a close at .04 or above a buy with the next resistance at .045 (slight) and stronger towards .06.  A break through the latter however could see a rise back to the old .20 area.  If indeed Intec are onto something we may see the move towards .06 as the meeting on thursday aproaches.   My view is thin and circumstancial but  feeling this week is on the upside.   I hold shares in JRV and this is my scant opinion.  I would be interested in other views.

May wealth come to you all.    Explod


----------



## Gundini

Got in at .029 this morn and think it is a good risk. I have made my thoughts clear regarding INL's 11% holding on it's thread. Irrespective of the outcome of the meeting, and taking in JRV's dismal report, they still have the infered resource, and they have come off alot since 4.1 cents last week. Can't see the downside risk IMO. Now, let's bring on this meeting!

DYOR


----------



## explod

Gundini, on the 27th Feb. you indicated that JRV had an inferred resource of $60 billion worth of nickel, would you be inferring against the shares issued that we may one day expect $3 per share, could this be the money tree ???

from Explod

may wealth come to you all


----------



## Gundini

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> They have a nickel laterite project in Young that has a JORC of 280 mill tonnes nickel at 0.58% cut off.
> 
> Intec is buying up and I think they want it for this project as I suspect they will use their technology to get the nickel out.
> 
> Current value of the contained nickel in the ground is $60 billion!




This was infered before me:



			
				Explod said:
			
		

> Gundini, on the 27th Feb. you indicated that JRV had an inferred resource of $60 billion worth of nickel, would you be inferring against the shares issued that we may one day expect $3 per share, could this be the money tree ???
> 
> from Explod




I would assume crazyjohnsmith did the correct current value of the infered resource, hence the $60 Billion. According to their website they have a total of 280 Million Tonnes at 0.58% cut off.

I am not infering this company could be the money tree, that to me seems too far off to predict with any certainty. I have purchased this "speckie" on the basis of Intecs interest, the pulback in JRV's share price, and the belief a joint venture between INL and JRV to mine and process the Nickel would appear benefitial to both companies.

I have been wrong before, and will be wrong again, so please DYOR with regard to this stock.

Meanwhile, I am happy to hold INL and JRV...


----------



## Gundini

New Age Exploration Limited And Jervois Mining Limited Joint Venture Receive Uranium Exploration Lease

12 Feb 2007, 11:53 PM ET 

Jervois Mining Limited announced that it has received confirmation that the fourth of five Exploration Licence Applications for uranium in Western Australia has been granted. Permit area E77/1345 covering an area of 7460 hectares at Lake Giles, 190 kilometres NW of Kalgoorlie, was granted for a 5 year term. The fifth area under application, now being considered, is expected to be granted within the next six weeks. E77/1345 is highly prospective for uranium and is known to contain a north flowing drainage pattern through Lake Giles into Lake Barlee

Maybe Intec wants to get on the U train?


----------



## explod

Thanks Gundini,  was being a bit facetious,  charts are my way but realise now the fundamentals are needed also.  I am new to the technical of mining so appreciate your views.   On the chart for todays close a break upwards is looking likely.

regards explod

may wealth come to you all


----------



## greggy

Gundini said:
			
		

> This was infered before me:
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume crazyjohnsmith did the correct current value of the infered resource, hence the $60 Billion. According to their website they have a total of 280 Million Tonnes at 0.58% cut off.
> 
> I am not infering this company could be the money tree, that to me seems too far off to predict with any certainty. I have purchased this "speckie" on the basis of Intecs interest, the pulback in JRV's share price, and the belief a joint venture between INL and JRV to mine and process the Nickel would appear benefitial to both companies.
> 
> I have been wrong before, and will be wrong again, so please DYOR with regard to this stock.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am happy to hold INL and JRV...



Crazyjimsmith's news is old news indeed just like his forum ($120 pa).  He gets most of his ideas from this forum which is the best one going around.
DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith

greggy said:
			
		

> Crazyjimsmith's news is old news indeed just like his forum ($120 pa).  He gets most of his ideas from this forum which is the best one going around.
> DYOR




Greggy I got the info from the ASX. Something that everybody else can get as well.

Yeah this is a good forum but I also come accross lots of down ramping and attempts at manipulation among other things. Since I started charging $120 that doesn't happen on my forum.   

This forum has lots of great info but I think this is the third time I have been here since the beginning of the year!   

Have a nice life Greggy.


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Gundini said:
			
		

> This was infered before me:
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume crazyjohnsmith did the correct current value of the infered resource, hence the $60 Billion. According to their website they have a total of 280 Million Tonnes at 0.58% cut off.
> 
> I am not infering this company could be the money tree, that to me seems too far off to predict with any certainty. I have purchased this "speckie" on the basis of Intecs interest, the pulback in JRV's share price, and the belief a joint venture between INL and JRV to mine and process the Nickel would appear benefitial to both companies.
> 
> I have been wrong before, and will be wrong again, so please DYOR with regard to this stock.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am happy to hold INL and JRV...




Yes guys I did the numbers from the data released from the company. Those calculations were in US and AUS$ they come in at $80 bill.

That may not mean anything if they can't get the nickel out of the ground economically but INL wouldn't be spending $8 mill buying 10% of JRV if they didn't have the means to get the nickel out of the ground.

I have know about JRV for a long time however it was INL's buying that caught my attention!


----------



## nohooha

Go Greggy!!!


----------



## explod

A GOOD DAY INDEED.   I will give a further technical later in the evening

explod

May wealth come to you all


----------



## explod

The momentum of JRV in the closing hour today would indicate a close above .04 tomorrow.   Examination of the 10 year chart indicates that the upper line of the down trend commencing around 1998 has been breached at about .025 and .03 cents.  Resistance (ie. selling) will intensify around .06 where we would expect some consolidation.  If this was to pan out then a rise back towards the old highs are possible.  Just my scant and humble opinion.

regards explod

In fact I hope everyone becomes filthy rich, but one day at a time, this business is very risky, never put more than you can afford to lose on penny dreadfuls.  I am not qualified to impart financial advice, be sceptical and DYOR.


----------



## greggy

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Greggy I got the info from the ASX. Something that everybody else can get as well.
> 
> Yeah this is a good forum but I also come accross lots of down ramping and attempts at manipulation among other things. Since I started charging $120 that doesn't happen on my forum.
> 
> This forum has lots of great info but I think this is the third time I have been here since the beginning of the year!
> 
> Have a nice life Greggy.



Please don't knock this forum when its the best going around.  Leave your conspiracy theories (ramping, manipulation etc) to your own expensive forum.


----------



## Gundini

explod said:
			
		

> The momentum of JRV in the closing hour today would indicate a close above .04 tomorrow.   Examination of the 10 year chart indicates that the upper line of the down trend commencing around 1998 has been breached at about .025 and .03 cents.  Resistance (ie. selling) will intensify around .06 where we would expect some consolidation.  If this was to pan out then a rise back towards the old highs are possible.  Just my scant and humble opinion.




Yes, all looks set for the meeting with INL...

Millions knocked off just before close, and a few Million after sales.

Let's see what unfolds!


----------



## Sean K

Maybe pure speculation, but the volumes on this and the size of some of the parcels could indicate more INL buying. Perhaps they're going to make a full tilt at it, or have at least a very influencial stake. Although, I suppose they have that already. Whatever the case, INL have made a decent paper gain on their investment so far.


----------



## explod

My assumptions yesterday a bit off but would contend the uptrend still intact.  Very intense changes to buying and selling behaviour, again some strenth at the end of the day.   What do the fundamentals say ?

regards explod

may you all become wealthy


----------



## Kauri

> Greggy I got the info from the ASX. Something that everybody else can get as well.
> 
> *Yeah this is a good forum but I also come accross lots of down ramping and attempts at manipulation among other things. Since I started charging $120 that doesn't happen on my forum.*
> 
> This forum has lots of great info but I think this is the third time I have been here since the beginning of the year!




 No more mentions in The Australian paper lately then Crazy Jim Smith?? 




> *Jayne's tip drives the gravy train*
> 
> Hedley Thomas
> January 05, 2007
> *FIVE trading days ago someone who goes by the nickname of Jayne delivered a spectacular tip to one of the internet forums dedicated to Australian stocks and their fast-moving day traders.*
> 
> Her brief post on _www.crazyjimsmith.com_ shortly after the market opened on December 28 stated
> 
> I did some research last night on Goldsearch Ltd and feel that it's worth a look at. It's up over 8 per cent this morning and is currently drilling for uranium 6km away from the old Mary Kathleen uranium mine. When the day traders and stickybeaks saw Jayne's post, Goldsearch - the newest darling of the booming uranium exploration sector - was just under 5c a share. The options were under 2c - and Jayne claimed to have bought 200,000, which would have cost almost $4000. Twenty minutes later when Jayne made another contribution to the forum, Goldsearch shares and options were lifting off on high volume. "Anyone else getting on board?" Jayne wrote.
> 
> The program is targeting uranium mineralisation at the historic Elaine Dorothy prospect and at the recently identified McGregor target.
> 
> Goldsearch had started to rocket, attracting the hundreds of day traders who browse a handful of internet sites. News of Jayne's prescient post that morning was spreading like wildfire.
> 
> Some traders expressed scepticism, suspecting blatant ramping or a pump-and-dump, while others scrambled to get on board.
> 
> I hope your information is good Jayne because I just followed you! wrote Crazy Jim Smith.
> 
> Jayne replied: All my info is provided in good faith after hours of countless research. In this market, uranium is still the flavour of the month and that is the main reason for me to buy. Welcome aboard the GSE train.
> 
> Before lunch, Crazy Jim Smith was seeing a significant profit on his own investment. He was getting premonitions of $1. But minutes later, Jayne was jumping.


----------



## greggy

Kauri said:
			
		

> No more mentions in The Australian paper lately then Crazy Jim Smith??



Hi Kauri,

You hit the nail on the head.  Crazyjimsmith should look into his own backyard before criticising others. Crazyjimsmith certainly lives by his name. As I've said before ASF is the best going around and is free.


----------



## Brissydave

OK Guys and Gals .... 

I know Crazy personally so I got a good laugh out of the above posts ... for several reasons.

*First Greggy* .... this was your first post on the INL thread, and sadly they have not improved.


> 27th-February-2007, 02:13 PM
> greggy     Join Date: Apr 2006
> Posts: 633
> 
> Re: JRV - Jervois Mining
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by crazyjimsmith
> They have a nickel laterite project in Young that has a JORC of 280 mill tonnes nickel at 0.58% cut off.
> 
> Intec is buying up and I think they want it for this project as I suspect they will use their technology to get the nickel out.
> 
> Current value of the contained nickel in the ground is $60 billion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all true Crazy Jim Smith, but its share price has gone up a lot over the last few days. By the way how is your forum going seeing that you now charge $120 pa for it? Considering that the ASF one is free of charge makes it a bargain.
> DYOR
Click to expand...



I have scrolled back through the INL posts and all you do is either have ago at Crazy Jim or Atomic 5, you even suggest that Atomic 5 is un-Australian ... 


> 3rd-March-2007 09:50 AM
> greggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Atomic5
> Yeah, and compare that with INTECs most recent Hellyer report. Bright company INL.
> 
> I hope INL does a takeover if JRV will not submit to a Joint Venture, and does good things with the vast Nickel resource. That JRV report was very very shoddy. They even forgotten to tell us about the Uranium grab sampling & drill plan planned for the end of February 2007.
> 
> Next Fridays meeting (March 9) shall see.
> 
> ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 27th February 2007
> Recent Trading and Top 20
> In response to a suggestion from ASX (Adelaide) and in view of the recent trading in
> Jervois Mining Limited, it is proposed to release a Top 20 holders list for the next 5 trading
> days (or longer if appropriate).
> A meeting with the Intec Ltd board has been arranged for Friday 9th March 2007.
> By Order of the Board,
> DUNCAN C. PURSELL
> MANAGING DIRECTOR
> 
> New members to the Top Shareholders list today include a company called Thinking Net ... and a Chinese gentleman or woman (reps?) at 10m shares each.
> 
> Shareholders were hoping for more shares bought by INL methinks. Australian shareholders are wierd.
> 
> IMHO - Please DYOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Atomic5,
> 
> "Australian shareholders are weird" you write. I think you may have over generalised a fair bit there and your comments are pretty un-Australian. Where do you hail from?*
> DYOR
Click to expand...


Can you not think of any constructive information to post on the subject of INL .... 


*And Kauri* ... As an owner of a stock forum I would think that Jim would be well aware of the use by "the unscrupulous" to ramp and manipulate a stock with incorrect information and exaggeration .... geez it even happened on his forum ... wow ... and it even got in the papers. His forum was free then, and I can tell you he did not like what was happening, either.

As you highlighted - in red - Jim says that since he started charging it doesn't happen anymore ... his forum members seem pretty happy about this too.

Enough said ... ????

Now INL is the topic not another forum ... OK

I am so looking forward to tomorrows meeting, I wish I was able to attend myself ... since the correction started ... I have taken advantage of the dips to strengthen my position on INL, more than doubling my holding.

I have read the update to the INL website, including the very good section on processing Nickel Laterite deposits, like the one JRV is sitting on. OK it is a long time since I studied chemistry but I can see INL's point in using Sulphuric acid, enabling the use of a Chloride based metallic salt in the process ... NaCl ... yes that is good old "cheap as chips"... SALT ... which is just about a by product of desalination plants these days, so INL might get paid to use it ... LOL ... 

Cheers ... Dave

PS. Got that guys  ??? INL is the topic !!!!


----------



## Sean K

Everyone, please, can anything that is remotely like a personal attack be stopped in this thread. 

Let's leave the forum for objective discussion of stocks.  

Thanks.


----------



## Gundini

Oh Dear, silly me, thought there was going to be something new about JRV...


----------



## Brissydave

OOOPs .... JRV is the topic ... I was so annoyed by personal attacks I got the stock wrong ... JRV is the topic

And the meeting is tomorrow ... and I would still like to be there ..

JRV's Nickel Laterite deposit can be mined using INL's technology ... D'oh ..

And JRV's new find (fingers crossed) is Nickel Sulphide ... which is a standard processing job ... so if the deposit proves up, there are no requirements for exotic processing plants or techniques.

Cheers ... Dave

PS ... Holding


----------



## explod

Have had a closer look at JRV overnight.   From where my data begins, around 1988/89 it has traded within a sideways channel for 7 years of that period at between .025 and .05 cents which is an average very close to the current price.  An unbroken part of that range was a five years period from 98 to 03.  I would suggest that this accumulation, if you like, is huge and will take some breaking through.  The very high volume of the last month or so will have established considerable support near the current price and my feeling is that resistance must be thinning now on the same basis.    Can the meeting today do it ???

Regards explod

May wealth come to you all


----------



## marklar

I finally found an entry point I like (it fits my still developing trading plan), and some "spare" cash to get in (I can survive until I get paid).  I like what's transpired with the correction going on and I like the chatter about INL's involvement.

m.


----------



## Techbuy

Discussions Between Intec Ltd and Jervois Mining Ltd
Directors of Intec Ltd (ASX code: INL) and Jervois Mining Ltd (ASX code: JRV) met today as
previously announced, to discuss potential interaction between the two companies.
Various proposals were tabled during these discussions and there can be no assurance that any
agreement will be reached, but the companies have agreed that a response will be forthcoming
within two weeks, at which time the market will be further updated.
A Notice of change of interests of substantial holder (Form 604) is attached.


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Looks like INL only want a friendly acquisition!

Their stake in JRV has also decreased!

JRV holders are bailing out!


----------



## Gundini

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Looks like INL only want a friendly acquisition!
> 
> Their stake in JRV has also decreased!
> 
> JRV holders are bailing out!




I would think this statement is a tad premature.

In any case, I am happy to hold both stock.

Have you considered profit takers have locked in gains, after purchases from 2.9 cents and lower? Reason being, they don't want to risk another 2 weeks wait, and can always get back in later at maybe a cheaper price!


----------



## Techbuy

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Looks like INL only want a friendly acquisition!
> 
> Their stake in JRV has also decreased!
> 
> JRV holders are bailing out!




Looks to me they are only grabbing some spare cash as they only sold 5,987,000 out of the 197,407.783 they own. It's no big deal.
We won't know what they plan for two weeks so I am holding!


----------



## TheAbyss

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Looks like INL only want a friendly acquisition!
> 
> Their stake in JRV has also decreased!
> 
> JRV holders are bailing out!




Can't see why JRV holders are bailing out. Day traders more than likely as they wont have the patience to wait the 2 weeks JRV and INL have agreed to review proposals that are on the table. Bearing the studious nature of the University boys running INL two weeks is quick in my view.

INL reduced their holding from 11.78 to 11.31% Not that major. They probably sold that amount to cover their legal costs or something. I do not hold JRV.


----------



## crazyjimsmith

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Can't see why JRV holders are bailing out. Day traders more than likely as they wont have the patience to wait the 2 weeks JRV and INL have agreed to review proposals that are on the table. Bearing the studious nature of the University boys running INL two weeks is quick in my view.
> 
> INL reduced their holding from 11.78 to 11.31% Not that major. They probably sold that amount to cover their legal costs or something. I do not hold JRV.




And if there is no deal?


----------



## Techbuy

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> And if there is no deal?




We might lose a few bucks but it's not dead yet they are still checking over the cards that have been laid on the table and it could just as easily be a deal where we all profit.

I prefer not to be so negative about it.


----------



## crazyjimsmith

I don't think anything will come of it. 

Obviously INL won't be doing an aggresive takeover bid either otherwise they wouldn't waste their time with a meeting.

Both are good stocks though.


----------



## Kauri

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> And if there is no deal?




   Why worry about a deal when they have $US60 billion of inground resource???  Surely that is where the value lies...


----------



## TheAbyss

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> And if there is no deal?




To not agree on something would not be sound business practice however it is possible that JRV could say no, however if they were to decline any proposal by INL then they would have to have an alternative in mind which they would unveil when they announce a no deal with INL. After all they are in business to do business.

If there wasnt an agreement in principal INL wouldnt have put the cash on the table in my view as INL are a conservative bunch. They just need to agree to terms. I have no information to confirm these opinions of mine so shoot me down with some logic of your own if you like.


----------



## Gundini

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> And if there is no deal?




Well INL will pocket a tidy 100% profit on their trade, around $3 Mil, and that's if they decide to sell... JRV has it's infered resourse and goes about their business figuring how to get it out and sold. Not much SP risk there I would think. There hasn't been much speculative premium built into either SP, therefore not a lot to lose IMO.

DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Gundini said:
			
		

> Well INL will pocket a tidy 100% profit on their trade, around $3 Mil, and that's if they decide to sell... JRV has it's infered resourse and goes about their business figuring how to get it out and sold. Not much SP risk there I would think. There hasn't been much speculative premium built into either SP, therefore not a lot to lose IMO.
> 
> DYOR




Ummm....down to 3.2c! Yeah agree about the inground value but it could take an awfully long time! Good luck!


----------



## imajica

INL is where the value is! they are cash flow positive and looking to expand production. JRV is a risky bet IMO


----------



## Gundini

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Ummm....down to 3.2c! Yeah agree about the inground value but it could take an awfully long time! Good luck!




Well I can count the round numbers, and I assume INL has parted with their 6 Million shares now, starting 1.32pm. Average on market price 3.3. Tidy profit for them and they still hold 11 % of JRV. Happy to hold.


----------



## Gundini

Gundini said:
			
		

> Well I can count the round numbers, and I assume INL has parted with their 6 Million shares now, starting 1.32pm. Average on market price 3.3. Tidy profit for them and they still hold 11 % of JRV. Happy to hold.




Actually I realize now INL's parcel went through on the 8th yesterday. Maybe they just offloaded more? They were round numbers.


----------



## Brissydave

I think INL need a Nickel Laterite JV with someone, to set up a commercial plant to demonstrate the succsesful processing of the Nickel Laterite, using the INL technique.

I suggest you read here ... http://www.intec.com.au/?/Technology/Nickel_Laterite ... 

For the chemist amongst us or the really technically minded here is  very detailed descrition of the chemistry of the process ... http://www.intec.com.au/docs/asx/Nickel Process/Intec Nickel Laterite Process Description.pdf ...

I just love that one ... the main point I see is the use of Sulphiric Acid has so many advantages over the traditional and expensive Hydrochloric Acid method ..

So OK a commercial scale demonstration plant, is needed by INL to bring in the customers to INL, and a cost effective method of processing it's ore is what JRV needs ... we have had a meeting ... nobody announced a takeover, or that the door had been slammed in INL's face, so let's exchange fax's ... etc.

IMO a deal will probably happen, with INL holding a seat on the JRV board to oversee that the building and running of the plant is in INL's interest ... JRV and INL will make money from this deal, and INL will be the big winner proving a technology that will have applications on the global scale .... Nickel Laterite deposits are sitting everywhere, waiting for a cost effective technology.

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Brissydave I don't anything will come from those meetings.

Oh well............


----------



## Atomic5

JRV have also been looking to Canadian research to solve the non-viability of using HCL Acid. JRV consistently claim that the HCL needs to be recycled in order for HCL to be viable. Perhaps they differ with INL on acids to use?

In any case, I can't see INL taking JRV over without the proven technology (patents) otherwise anyone with $ could have taken over JRV by now.

I have always had the feeling that JRV do not want INL to call the shots and want to stick to their original plan with the Chinese.

Re: shareprice- I think a great deal of the current share price has to do with INL and that they could tank this. 

Just MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Yeah I agree Atomic.

If INL pull the pin and walk JRV could take a frightening fall!


----------



## Gundini

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> JRV have also been looking to Canadian research to solve the non-viability of using HCL Acid. JRV consistently claim that the HCL needs to be recycled in order for HCL to be viable. Perhaps they differ with INL on acids to use?
> 
> In any case, I can't see INL taking JRV over without the proven technology (patents) otherwise anyone with $ could have taken over JRV by now.
> 
> I have always had the feeling that JRV do not want INL to call the shots and want to stick to their original plan with the Chinese.
> 
> Re: shareprice- I think a great deal of the current share price has to do with INL and that they could tank this.
> 
> Just MHO - Please DYOR




Sort of coming around to this view myself a bit Atomic5. As much as I want to think there is something here for INL and JRV, I still can't work out why they would sell a lousy quarter million dollars of stock. Doubt whether there were any major costings to cover in the approach, so maybe they sold the shares as a show of power they have over the company. Let's face it, INL bought up the parcels at an average price of 1.6 cents I think from memory. So it stands to reason that getting rid of their entire parcel would pull JRV's SP back to those levels. This might seem a little contrary to my previous postings, but I can't figure out why they would such a small amount of the stock?


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Gundini said:
			
		

> Sort of coming around to this view myself a bit Atomic5. As much as I want to think there is something here for INL and JRV, I still can't work out why they would sell a lousy quarter million dollars of stock. Doubt whether there were any major costings to cover in the approach, so maybe they sold the shares as a show of power they have over the company. Let's face it, INL bought up the parcels at an average price of 1.6 cents I think from memory. So it stands to reason that getting rid of their entire parcel would pull JRV's SP back to those levels. This might seem a little contrary to my previous postings, but I can't figure out why they would such a small amount of the stock?




Yes well if people actually read the announcements a bit more carefully instead of slandering other forum members then maybe they would have clued up on a few things!


----------



## Brissydave

> In any case, I can't see INL taking JRV over without the proven technology (patents) otherwise anyone with $ could have taken over JRV by now.




That is the point ... INL's technology has been tested and patented ... go read the literature on their site, they just need it proven on the commercial scale.

For the JRV China deal to go ahead they need a method of processing Nickel Laterite ores, China just want Nickel ... the potential for a deal between JRV and the Chinese is actually strengthened by the INL technology.

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## Atomic5

I will be reading the INL PDFs over the weekend.

I have yet to read anything that states that anyone can successfully and $viably get the Nickel out and JRV seems to prefer the HCL process for some reason.

A failing money guzzling plant isn't going to impress anyone, though 'potential' technology might still actually sound better to the Chinese rather than a $ committment to something that might not work, & Guang Ye seem to have Canadian business friends. 

I dont know at what stages these researches are at globally, eg Canada et al, though I do seem to detect an awful lot of INL fans, probably because the speculation of a takeover took JRV from .016c to .041c in one trading session.


Just MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Can't see why JRV holders are bailing out. Day traders more than likely as they wont have the patience to wait the 2 weeks JRV and INL have agreed to review proposals that are on the table. Bearing the studious nature of the University boys running INL two weeks is quick in my view.
> 
> INL reduced their holding from 11.78 to 11.31% Not that major. They probably sold that amount to cover their legal costs or something. I do not hold JRV.




I think they used to own close to 15% of JRV as of the (?)26th Feb.


----------



## TheAbyss

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> I think they used to own close to 15% of JRV as of the (?)26th Feb.




The 604 provided with todays announcement quoted the figures i posted.


----------



## Atomic5

Abyss - The voting rights appear different to actual ownership %s.


*Re: Nickel leaching*

_The primary hydrometallurgical processes applied commercially are quote -(according to the INL webpage): 

(i) high-pressure acid leaching (HPAL), which offers higher overall Ni & Co recoveries, >90%. This has been the technology common to all new hydrometallurgical nickel projects over the last 15 years, such as the three Australian projects at Cawse, Murrin Murrin and Bulong; and 

(ii) atmospheric-pressure acid leaching processes including the Jaguar Nickel Inc (JNI) process.

The main advantage of the chloride medium is the ability to operate a leach at atmospheric pressure. This approach is the essence of the Atmospheric Acid Leach (AAL) (Jaguar Nickel), which relies on pyrohydrolysis to recover HCl for leaching and MgO for liquor purification.
_

*JRV appears to be more interested (or distracted) by the latter, in that they continually quote this method, and maybe this is why, .... * 

_Jaguar Nickel Inc. (TSX-JNI) is a well funded Canadian mineral exploration and development company. _ 
www.jaguarnickel.com 
Revenue  $100 - 250M  Ticker  Toronto :  JNI  

_23rd Feb 2007
Jaguar Nickel Inc. announced today that it intends to change the focus of the Company from a mineral exploration company to a merchant bank focused on creating value for Jaguar shareholders by making investments in undervalued companies in various industry sectors. ....._http://www.jaguarnickel.com/files/objects/PR-01-07 NEW FOCUS 02-23-07 Final.pdf



*And this might be why there is hesitation on the part of JRV, though I note that this news is a little old. 
Any comments?*

_NEWS 

http://www.theajmonline.com/informaoz/ajm/home.jsp?var_el=archart&art_id=998127786110&seqnum=174

FINANCIERS LEARN LESSONS FROM MURRIN MURRIN/BULONG - 01 August 2001 

Financiers still smarting from their exposure to the WA dry laterite nickel trio of Murrin Murrin, Bulong and Cawse had some interesting reading this weak.

Standard & Poor's analyst Ian Greer released a report entitled “Mining Project Finance Lessons for All Projects” which analysed what went wrong at Bulong and Murrin Murrin. Along the way he drew some comparisons to Straits (Nifty)'s financing, the first natural resources project in the world to attract an investment grade rating from the ratings agency.

The first of Greer's five major lessons from Murrin Murrin and Bulong was that incomplete design can lead to cost overruns.

“Both plants used unproven technology and a design that had not been thoroughly tested,” Greer observed of Murrin Murrin and Bulong, in comparison to the proven technology of Straits Resources Nifty Copper Operation. _ .....


MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## champ2003

explod said:
			
		

> Have had a closer look at JRV overnight.   From where my data begins, around 1988/89 it has traded within a sideways channel for 7 years of that period at between .025 and .05 cents which is an average very close to the current price.  An unbroken part of that range was a five years period from 98 to 03.  I would suggest that this accumulation, if you like, is huge and will take some breaking through.  The very high volume of the last month or so will have established considerable support near the current price and my feeling is that resistance must be thinning now on the same basis.    Can the meeting today do it ???
> 
> Regards explod
> 
> May wealth come to you all




To elaborate on this I've done more research and charted this over an 10 year period. Jan 1997 was trading at 21 cents then traded down to 7 cents by Dec 1998 then crabbed till Jan 2003 in a range of 3 cents and .063 cents then bottomed at .05 cents in June 2004 then immediately spiked to .028 cents then down trended until June 2006 and has been on an up trend ever since. 

Therefore there has been alot more volatility to this stock. It will be interesting to see where it is going to head in the coming months.

Does anyone have any thoughts on what price the market cap should be if it becomes a developer? Between 350 mill - 500 mill?? Any thoughts?

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## champ2003

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree Atomic.
> 
> If INL pull the pin and walk JRV could take a frightening fall!




I gather you aren't placing any value on the potential chinese joint venture?

Champ


----------



## juiceman

Personally I feel that if a [face to face] meeting did take place,it didnt go to well. Based on the time,of their Ann,they didnt have lunch or celebratory drinks,and it is Friday,after all.
Why did INL sell 6 mil JRV shares the day before to-days meeting? Not very polite,a bit like inviting every-one to a barbeque and selling the Pork Chop before  they arrive.
Possibly pre-barbeque phone conversations weren't going to well,so INL spat the dummy and sold into Jrv's little rally yesterday.
Only 6 mil shares,but enough to let the [Brokers] know they weren't happy.
[Stopped the rally in it's tracks,sent SP back to where it started that morning.]
It was I believe INL's interest in JRV that lit the flame under their share price,what might happen if INL turns down the gas and nicks off with the gas bottle?
By selling those Jrv shares could that of been INL's way of asking to be taken seriously?

May-be  [1 INL in the hand? is better than 2 Chinese in the bush?]

Should we try and read between the lines or just wait and see?
Holding INL long term,not sure what to do with my JRC ATM


----------



## Atomic5

Has anyone noted the coincidences in the date 23rd February 2007, the day JRV went from 0.016 to .041? 

Why did INL move on JRV the 23rd Feb 2007, the day Jaguar Nickel announced it's intentions to become a merchant bank?


----------



## champ2003

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noted the coincidences in the date 23rd February 2007, the day JRV went from 0.016 to .041?
> 
> Why did INL move on JRV the 23rd Feb 2007, the day Jaguar Nickel announced it's intentions to become a merchant bank?




I think that's pure co- incidence . INL became a substantial holder on the 23rd/2. i think that holds more weight than the Jaguar theory just IMO.

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## champ2003

The way i see the JRV investment is that Nickel is going up, Uranium is going up and Gold is going up. JRV have all 3(uranium Tenements still to be drilled). They will eventually mine their Nickel assets. 
There's not alot that can go wrong medium term with this IMO.


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noted the coincidences in the date 23rd February 2007, the day JRV went from 0.016 to .041?
> 
> Why did INL move on JRV the 23rd Feb 2007, the day Jaguar Nickel announced it's intentions to become a merchant bank?




INL directors must have read that article from Robin Bromby about JRV's Laterite Nickel deposit in Young.

I think both stocks have great potential long term but I suspect INL will be dumping JRV when they realise that they won't get anywhere!   

INL has patented and proven technology that is transportable! They'll find another nice project in no time at all! INL is the one to back!

I would hate to think where JRV's share price will go if and when they start dumping their 11% stake...........  

It's funny how a few on this thread took their eye off the ball and got side tracked with slandering others for no reason! 

I bet they'll be licking their wounds!   

Some of the previous contributors have gone very quiet suddenly and I have to confess I have had some fun watching all this transpire!  :


----------



## champ2003

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> INL directors must have read that article from Robin Bromby about JRV's Laterite Nickel deposit in Young.
> 
> I think both stocks have great potential long term but I suspect INL will be dumping JRV when they realise that they won't get anywhere!
> 
> INL has patented and proven technology that is transportable! They'll find another nice project in no time at all! INL is the one to back!
> 
> I would hate to think where JRV's share price will go if and when they start dumping their 11% stake...........
> 
> It's funny how a few on this thread took their eye off the ball and got side tracked with slandering others for no reason!
> 
> I bet they'll be licking their wounds!
> 
> Some of the previous contributors have gone very quiet suddenly and I have to confess I have had some fun watching all this transpire!  :




Crazy what makes you so sure that JRV won't agree to something with INL? I appreciate that its your opinion but do you have any facts to back up that claim?

Cheers

Champ


----------



## Gundini

juiceman said:
			
		

> Personally I feel that if a [face to face] meeting did take place,it didnt go to well. Based on the time,of their Ann,they didnt have lunch or celebratory drinks,and it is Friday,after all.
> Why did INL sell 6 mil JRV shares the day before to-days meeting? Not very polite,a bit like inviting every-one to a barbeque and selling the Pork Chop before  they arrive.
> Possibly pre-barbeque phone conversations weren't going to well,so INL spat the dummy and sold into Jrv's little rally yesterday.
> Only 6 mil shares,but enough to let the [Brokers] know they weren't happy.
> [Stopped the rally in it's tracks,sent SP back to where it started that morning.]
> It was I believe INL's interest in JRV that lit the flame under their share price,what might happen if INL turns down the gas and nicks off with the gas bottle?
> By selling those Jrv shares could that of been INL's way of asking to be taken seriously?
> 
> May-be  [1 INL in the hand? is better than 2 Chinese in the bush?]
> 
> Should we try and read between the lines or just wait and see?
> Holding INL long term,not sure what to do with my JRC ATM




I notice this is your first post juiceman, so welcome to the forum.  

I must admit I did enjoy your BBQ analogy, very amusing, ROFLMAO...

If INL does "nicks off with the gas bottle", it could trigger a sell-off in JRV, something I will be watching over the coming weeks.

Put it this way... If it wasn't INL selling the stock yesterday, you would have to think it was the insto's, as the parcels were large and round!

And if it was the Insto's, they were probably just profit taking, as they whould have been in since INL started their buy up. So basically, they are in the same boat as us. Waiting of INL's next move!



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> It's funny how a few on this thread took their eye off the ball and got side tracked with slandering others for no reason!
> 
> I bet they'll be licking their wounds!
> 
> Some of the previous contributors have gone very quiet suddenly and I have to confess I have had some fun watching all this transpire!




Jim, I think it's time to bury the hatchet on these type of comments. With all due respect, they can be seen as insighting further slander, so let's put it to bed and continue with the topic... The fact that they have gone quiet is not good for the forum, nor myself, as I enjoy their contributions, as I do yours, on topic of course. It's all good, so let's move on....


----------



## champ2003

Put it this way guys,

If INL dumps this stock and it drops that will create a great buying opportunity for the next run up over speculation about a possible chinese JV.


----------



## Gundini

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Put it this way guys,
> 
> If INL dumps this stock and it drops that will create a great buying opportunity for the next run up over speculation about a possible chinese JV.




I agree champ, personally I would look to placing a stop at .029 which would get me out of the stock square, then load back up if it got to those low levels again, although, I think it unlikey INL will dump. 

Surely they can see the value in the stock. They have already made 100% on their investment, and they hold the downside cards re the SP. May be a good little investment for INL in return for doing bugger all!   

DYOR


----------



## greggy

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> INL directors must have read that article from Robin Bromby about JRV's Laterite Nickel deposit in Young.
> 
> I think both stocks have great potential long term but I suspect INL will be dumping JRV when they realise that they won't get anywhere!
> 
> INL has patented and proven technology that is transportable! They'll find another nice project in no time at all! INL is the one to back!
> 
> I would hate to think where JRV's share price will go if and when they start dumping their 11% stake...........
> 
> It's funny how a few on this thread took their eye off the ball and got side tracked with slandering others for no reason!
> 
> I bet they'll be licking their wounds!
> 
> Some of the previous contributors have gone very quiet suddenly and I have to confess I have had some fun watching all this transpire!  :



Crazyjimsmith,

I agree with Gundini's comments on the matter.  In your last 2 contributions to this thread, you're provoking the issue further by saying that some people took their eyes off the ball by slandering others for no reason.  I have since reported your last post for being very bad.  What I don't understand is why you continue to post on this forum when you bag it on a number of fronts including "ramping."  A number of your posts have been deleted as being vulgar. This is the best forum going around and I was going to let the matter slip, but your veiled references towards both me and Kauri in your last 2 posts indicates that you wish to continue the matter further.  Kennas (amongst others) has enough on his hands to deal with and is doing this job on a voluntary basis.


----------



## Joe Blow

Any posts in the thread, from this point on, that refer to anything other than JRV will be removed. If I have to remove more than one post by the same author, then that individual will have their ASF account permanently suspended.

This nonsense stops here. Please do not even respond to this post. If anyone wishes to discuss it further then feel free to PM me.

Now back to the topic at hand: JRV


----------



## greggy

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Put it this way guys,
> 
> If INL dumps this stock and it drops that will create a great buying opportunity for the next run up over speculation about a possible chinese JV.



With nickel prices being so high, JRV's nickel project is clearly receiving greater attention.  INL may well be taking some profits off the table having got in at a very low price, but one also has to realise that there is ongoing speculation about a Chinese JV.  It will be interesting to see what happens from here.  I don't hold any JRV, but am watching it from the sidelines.
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

champ2003 said:
			
		

> I think that's pure co- incidence . INL became a substantial holder on the 23rd/2. i think that holds more weight than the Jaguar theory just IMO.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Champ




INL made a move on JRV the day Jaguar announced it's move to merchant banking to fund undervalued companies. 
INL quote Jaguar on it's web page and in it's PDFs. 
INL appear to use Jaguar as a bit of a technological & producer yard stick. 
INL probably see Jaguar as an international competitor or else they want to be like Jaguar only they lack some $100-200M earning P/A and JRV just might get those $ for them if only they would play ball.
INL jumps in on 23rd Feb with a half hearted takeover in order try and stop JRV from getting away just as things were hotting up with overseas finance and the Chinese, yelling choose us, choose us ..... then dump a threatening bundle of stock when it looks like JRV are playing hard to get. 

_Just_ a coincidence?! 

Plus why small-dump a stock before the meeting, unless you think there is not going to be any agreement? An agreement would have sent the share price higher.

What kind of 'insider trading' is that? 

The problem now is _if _ they are going to dump anymore and _when_. 

?! 


MHO - Please D Y O R


----------



## champ2003

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> INL made a move on JRV the day Jaguar announced it's move to merchant banking to fund undervalued companies.
> INL quote Jaguar on it's web page and in it's PDFs.
> INL appear to use Jaguar as a bit of a technological & producer yard stick.
> INL probably see Jaguar as an international competitor or else they want to be like Jaguar only they lack some $100-200M earning P/A and JRV just might get those $ for them if only they would play ball.
> INL jumps in on 23rd Feb with a half hearted takeover in order try and stop JRV from getting away just as things were hotting up with overseas finance and the Chinese, yelling choose us, choose us ..... then dump a threatening bundle of stock when it looks like JRV are playing hard to get.
> 
> _Just_ a coincidence?!
> 
> Plus why small-dump a stock before the meeting, unless you think there is not going to be any agreement? An agreement would have sent the share price higher.
> 
> What kind of 'insider trading' is that?
> 
> The problem now is _if _ they are going to dump anymore and _when_.
> 
> ?!
> 
> 
> MHO - Please D Y O R




Hi Atomic,

That's a very interesting analysis and yes i wonder what possible consequences if any INL will face if it is insider trading on their behalf?

Champ


----------



## Atomic5

Brissydave said:
			
		

> I think INL need a Nickel Laterite JV with someone, to set up a commercial plant to demonstrate the succsesful processing of the Nickel Laterite, using the INL technique.
> 
> I suggest you read here ... http://www.intec.com.au/?/Technology/Nickel_Laterite ...
> 
> For the chemist amongst us or the really technically minded here is  very detailed descrition of the chemistry of the process ... http://www.intec.com.au/docs/asx/Nickel Process/Intec Nickel Laterite Process Description.pdf ...
> 
> I just love that one ... the main point I see is the use of Sulphiric Acid has so many advantages over the traditional and expensive Hydrochloric Acid method ..
> 
> So OK a commercial scale demonstration plant, is needed by INL to bring in the customers to INL, and a cost effective method of processing it's ore is what JRV needs ... we have had a meeting ... nobody announced a takeover, or that the door had been slammed in INL's face, so let's exchange fax's ... etc.
> 
> IMO a deal will probably happen, with INL holding a seat on the JRV board to oversee that the building and running of the plant is in INL's interest ... JRV and INL will make money from this deal, and INL will be the big winner proving a technology that will have applications on the global scale .... Nickel Laterite deposits are sitting everywhere, waiting for a cost effective technology.
> 
> Cheers ... Dave




Doesn't the JRV website say this about the use of Sulphuric Acid in past tests???

http://www.jervoismining.com.au/index.cfm?siteaction=tenement&tenementid=1

_"The poor results achieved on the limonites were really the worst feature. The process was just too selective for the Young resource."_

Dave where did you get the Sulphuric Acid info???

*"The INLP (Intec Nickel Laterite Process) uses the chloride medium, which is relatively novel".* - INL website. http://www.intec.com.au/?/Technology/Nickel_Laterite

Alternatively with Chloride and past tests- JRV website:

_"The chemistry is believed to be sound but laterites in general tend to be very different and the company needs these processes to be tailored to suit the Young laterite resource"._


----------



## Atomic5

You also have to take JRVs previous ambitions into consideration. 

Pursell's mouth is moving but no-one seems to be listening. He has yet to say anything positive about INL, unlike his praise for the Chinese MOU. 

_*Chinese interested in Young project * 
 Thursday, 8 February 2007
Mining News

IN A move the company describes as a "huge step", Jervois Mining has signed a memorandum of understanding with Chinese company Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management, which could see the two firms establish a joint venture at the Melbourne-based junior's nickel-cobalt laterite project in Young in New South Wales.

The memorandum gives Guang Ye a six-month mandate to examine the project before deciding to enter the JV.

Jervois said Guang Ye "believes that the development of the Young project would fit well with is nickel processing operations".

The Guandong Provincial Government wholly owns the Chinese company, which will analyse the resource and the proposed laterite ore treatment  as well as the project economics during the next six months, with Guang Ye representatives visiting the project either in March or April.

Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell told MiningNews.Net that the deal is highly significant for the explorer.

"The Young resource is enormous," he said. "If the Chinese come in and fund it, it will be a huge step for us. The company [Guang Ye] has the funds to do it, there's no shortage of money there."  

The memorandum also established that Jervois will provide Guang Ye with a business plan covering projected capital expenditure, operating expenses, and the project's technical data. 

Additionally, Jervois has given a commitment that it will not deal with any other Chinese entity while Guang Ye is considering its decision. 

The Young project has an indicated and inferred resource totalling 167 million tonnes at 0.72% nickel and 0.07% cobalt. Jervois holds other tenements in NSW and Western Australia, including area prospective for copper, nickel and gold as well as nickel and cobalt.

The market responded positively to the announcement, boosting shares in Jervois by 23% from 1.3c to 1.6c in morning trading.
_


----------



## juddy

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> *Pursell's mouth is moving but no-one seems to be listening. *




Pursell sells 6 million on market. No wonder nobody is listening. ASIC alert.


----------



## greggy

For a Director to be selling that many is a worry.  
DYOR


----------



## champ2003

greggy said:
			
		

> For a Director to be selling that many is a worry.
> DYOR



Note that he sold on the 8th/03 ....6 days ago. Maybe he just needs the cash at the moment?


----------



## greggy

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Note that he sold on the 8th/03 ....6 days ago. Maybe he just needs the cash at the moment?



Hi Champ2003,

I just see Directors selling shares as a short term negative.  However, given the strong nickel price JRV's nickel project has strong potential.
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

There was a 10million share buyer at .032c on Thursday late in the session. Perhaps we'll find out what happened there if Duncan Pursell posts a Top 20 list this week.

Proving to be quite resilient in the face of recent market fluctuations.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> There was a 10million share buyer at .032c on Thursday late in the session. Perhaps we'll find out what happened there if Duncan Pursell posts a Top 20 list this week.
> 
> Proving to be quite resilient in the face of recent market fluctuations.



The key story here at present is speculation surrounding its potentially valuable nickel project.  JRV has really held up of late when compared to most other specs.
DYOR


----------



## constable

This could get nasty!!


----------



## Techbuy

Here is the ann.  Good luck to the holders...



> The Board of Jervois Mining Limited (ASX: JRV, “Jervois”) recently advised the market that Intec
> Ltd (Intec) had requested a meeting with the Board of Jervois (ASX announcement 9 March 2007).
> The Board has now met with Intec and has subsequently considered proposals that were
> presented at that meeting.
> After deliberation, the Board has formed the view that the proposals are not in the best interests of
> Jervois shareholders and do not accurately reflect the real value of the Company’s assets and its
> potential going forward as a Nickel and Cobalt producer.
> Jervois owns the Young Nickel/Cobalt Project in Central NSW, which contains 1.6 million tonnes of
> nickel metal and 168,000 tonnes of cobalt metal. The company aims to produce 60,000 tonnes per
> annum of nickel and 6,000 tonnes per annum of cobalt in concentrate. The Company has funded
> its own research into the hydrometallurgical processing of the metals found at its Young deposit
> which has yielded excellent recoveries in both nickel and cobalt.
> The Board has advised Intec of its position and Intec has confirmed that the merger proposals are
> at a end.
> Yours faithfully,
> DUNCAN C. PURSELL
> MANAGING DIRECTOR
> For further information contact:
> Duncan Pursell
> Managing Director
> Jervois Mining Ltd
> (03) 9670 3766
> Lou Caruana
> Media Consultant
> Farrington National
> Mob: 0413 486 155
> or visit the website - www.jervoismining.com.au


----------



## Atomic5

Dump and Panic
INL have a lot to sell.
This may close at .025 or worse. INL should have just stayed out of it.
JRV were clear on what they thought about INLs process:
I can't believe people were buying this at .034c at open. 

http://www.jervoismining.com.au/uploaditems/reports/Dr Bryn Harris ALTA paper April 2006.pdf

Published May 2005

_Recently, Intec Limited described what also appears to be a somewhat complex new
chloride-based process wherein the limonite fraction of a laterite is leached by hydrochloric acid
in a solution of calcium and sodium chlorides [14]. The process can be operated in either one or
two stages, the first stage being at 100-110 °C and the second, or if it is just a single-stage
process, at 150-220 °C in an autoclave. In this process, both dissolved iron and magnesium are
precipitated via the use of lime, iron as hematite and magnesium as MgO. The process also
requires the substantial addition of sulphuric acid to regenerate the hydrochloric acid from the
resulting calcium chloride solution, with the sulphate balance being controlled by the further
addition of lime. The use of an autoclave and the large requirement for sulphuric acid seem to
mitigate against the use of this process, and unless a saleable form of calcium sulphate can be
produced [15,16,17], there will also be a considerable residue fall._


----------



## Sodapop

Oh well - someone made a lot of money... Hope no-one got burnt too badly - Pursell and his merry band at JRV ("Jolly Roger Ventures"...)...leave me unmoved - back to the same holding pattern of the last few years methinks... Hope springs eternal...


----------



## explod

Sodapop said:
			
		

> Oh well - someone made a lot of money... Hope no-one got burnt too badly - Pursell and his merry band at JRV ("Jolly Roger Ventures"...)...leave me unmoved - back to the same holding pattern of the last few years methinks... Hope springs eternal...





May-be,   however, nickel has gone from about $7.50lb.US to $22.00 in the last 12 months and an important nickel mine has just flooded overseas.   It is now apparrent that JRV own a wonderfull mountain of the stuff right here in sovereign risk free Australia.   For the investor, no problems but I am chuffed to say I reduced my holding considerably last week and made a nice purchase today, perhaps at a tenthofacent too much, but I am comfortable.   Oh and I nearly forgot, the development in China and India is now so out of control that the need for our resources will see out my lifetime.  Problem is,. not too pretty for the Grandchildren, but that's another story


----------



## Techbuy

Question?
does the fact the director sold a reasonable package last week above $0.03 count as insider trading as he would have been aware they were going to knock back the INL offer/deal.


----------



## Atomic5

Explod

The problem is that INTEC own some 190million shares which they began accumulating I think around .006. It appeared that a huge chunk was sold just after the announcement today, though as yet we dont know who that was. 

Unless INTEC have decided to remain Major Shareholders, there is the very real problem of them selling their shares, which may have only just begun. 

Last I looked there were only 60-70 million shares on the BUY side for JRV. Theoretically INTEC could do some real damage.


----------



## Moneybags

Techbuy said:
			
		

> Question?
> does the fact the director sold a reasonable package last week above $0.03 count as insider trading as he would have been aware they were going to knock back the INL offer/deal.





Probably does Techbuy .........but how to prove it?

I have another question is it possible INL could have purchased more JRV shares at a discount during this afternoons slaughter?

MB


----------



## Atomic5

Techbuy said:
			
		

> Question?
> does the fact the director sold a reasonable package last week above $0.03 count as insider trading as he would have been aware they were going to knock back the INL offer/deal.




Both INL and the Director sold. Of course it is Insider Trading. But who are you going to tell? The ASX? It's their job to have noticed.


----------



## Moneybags

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Explod
> 
> The problem is that INTEC own some 190million shares which they began accumulating I think around .006. It appeared that a huge chunk was sold just after the announcement today, though as yet we dont know who that was.
> 
> Unless INTEC have decided to remain Major Shareholders, there is the very real problem of them selling their shares, which may have only just begun.
> 
> Last I looked there were only 60-70 million buyers for JRV. Theoretically they could do some real damage.





Atomic, nature of the beast I'm afraid........remember Ivanhoe selldown of INL.......and after all I'm pretty sure JRV would be nowhere if INL hadn't started purchasing in the first place.

MB


----------



## Atomic5

Moneybags said:
			
		

> and after all I'm pretty sure JRV would be nowhere if INL hadn't started purchasing in the first place.
> MB




Wasn't around JRV or INL. How many did they sell and what was the range of drop in price?

I am starting to think the whole thing was staged: either that or INL are deluded stupid people who have unwittingly trodden on a profit.


----------



## rub92me

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Both INL and the Director sold. Of course it is Insider Trading. But who are you going to tell? The ASX? It's their job to have noticed.



There is a difference between trading by insiders and insider trading. I don't think INL can be accused of insider trading when they sold some of their initial stake; at that moment it was unlikely they could have known how JRV would react to the JV proposition. As to the JRV director: hard to prove, but wouldn't be surprised by some nosing around by ASIC...


----------



## Atomic5

JRV said 'no' to INL in May 2006. [probably again somewhere in here] Then again around Feb 26 2007, then at the meeting on March 8 2007, and again today.


----------



## explod

Yes agree Atomic5, but if you measure the accumulated volume of the last two months then the Intec holding is only a small part of the overall new holders.  Of course the day trader component will be a big part also and some weakness may still ensue, but the big picture looks OK for a medium term hold till the China measure has been done


----------



## Moneybags

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Wasn't around JRV or INL. How many did they sell and what was the range of drop in price?




It was only this year. 

Ivanhoe selldown of INL started at around .27 and ceased when was about .235 They still hold a substantial amount.

MB


----------



## juddy

INL offered them what they deserved after ten years of doing nothing. All good business people do the same. After JRV don't hear from the Chinese, INL will be back with a lower offer.


----------



## Atomic5

Moneybags said:
			
		

> It was only this year.
> 
> Ivanhoe selldown of INL started at around .27 and ceased when was about .235 They still hold a substantial amount.
> 
> MB




Ivanhoe however have an ongoing interest in INL. Some people refer to Ivanhoe as owners. Im not sure the relationship is the same here. JRV do not want to use the sulphate method (INL) and had already (last May) planned for a mini-pilot plant this year using the Aspen patented process. They recently commissioned another study. 

Pursell confirmed this direction _AGAIN_ on Wednesday. They plan to go into early low grade production.

The view that nothing has been done over the years isn't quite correct - the laterites are difficult, and so far no-one has seen need for this kind of Nickel to be mined, until now that the traditional sources and stockpiles are low. 

Companies around the world have been studying this one for years as well. 

Maybe we're at the breakthrough stage, but the idea that INL is mandatory in this equasion is ridiculous.


----------



## Atomic5

juddy said:
			
		

> INL offered them what they deserved after ten years of doing nothing. All good business people do the same. After JRV don't hear from the Chinese, INL will be back with a lower offer.




Sounds like rape. Just wont take NO for an answer.


----------



## petee

looks like JRV are gonna get smashed today..feel sorry for all the punters who got in late..i think JRV were being to cocky and IMHO they will find it hard to stand on their own..RIP


----------



## explod

Maybee, Nickel up a further 2.5% overnight, seems to be some support so far but  a bit early for the big sellers/buyers?? yet


----------



## petee

i think any upward movement in NI price is irrelevent for JRV..shareholders will be sitting on a knife edge wondering what INL will do with the near 200million shares they hold....this is a meltdown scenario if they dump that holding


----------



## explod

For the short term yes but the longer term investor sees 20 to 30 cents a share in a year or two, depends on the sort of trader.   Intec would have been well aware of their position by the 15th March.  Including todays volume, 422 million shares have changed hands since then and it is my humble view that Intec would have sold most of that intended with a very nice profit thank you.   Have been wrong before DYOR


----------



## constable

Is anyone looking to pick a bottom for this?? Ive got 1.6 to 1.8c being its last trading range range b4 inl affair....does anyone think that its going back to these prices ? Just curious , not holding and very skeptical about touching it.


----------



## dragonball

Counting every second, how much I lost already?   oh well...bit nasty round here.


----------



## Atomic5

constable said:
			
		

> Is anyone looking to pick a bottom for this?? Ive got 1.6 to 1.8c being its last trading range range b4 inl affair....does anyone think that its going back to these prices ? Just curious , not holding and very skeptical about touching it.




Yup I had a buy bid at .017 this morning which was my initial entry before the INL fiasco, but pulled it in case it got chewed up and I ended up with a .006 cent stock.

How's that for scared?


----------



## explod

A fair bit of strong buying at .024,, seems a long way from .015 IMHO


----------



## Atomic5

Time will tell. 
Haven't seen any changes in shareholder notices yet. 
Not sure how that will go.


----------



## Atomic5

From Mining News - maybe INTEC have yet to sell???? 

*Intec, Jervois call merger off * 
Rebecca Lawson
Friday, 23 March 2007

THE potential merger between Intec and Jervois Mining has been called off, with a difference in opinion between the two companies over the 19% drop in Jervois' share price following the news. Additionally, Intec has increased its significant stake in Bass Metals but has just come short of the limit of a takeover launch.

In an announcement released to the market yesterday, Intec and Jervois said after a confidential meeting where various proposals were considered, Jervois' board decided the merger would not be in the best interest of shareholders. 

Speaking to MiningNews.net, Jervois director Anthony Jannick said the proposals did not accurately reflect the real value of its assets. 

"We didn't think it was a good enough offer to the shareholders," Jannick said. 

"We gave as positive a proposal as we were able to do and I don't think, from our side of the fence, we could not have been more positive than we were without being stupid," Intec managing director Philip Wood told MiningNews.net.

"Am I particularly worried about that? Not really. We were at the limit of what we were able to do and it wasn't enough from Jervois' point of view and I understand that." 

While both companies agreed to let the proposed merger fall through, there were differences in opinion over the drop in Jervois' share price yesterday on the back of the news, where its shares closed down 0.6c to 2.6c. Shares in Intec shed 1.5c to end at 17.5c.

Jannick said the stock's price fall was simply because Intec was selling a significant amount of its Jervois shares, however no notice had yet been given to Jervois. Intec holds around an 11% stake in Jervois. 

Meanwhile, Wood said whether or not Intec was selling its Jervois shares, all would be revealed in due time in a substantial shareholder form to the Australian Stock Exchange. 

"Whether or not we were selling shares and the extent to which we're selling shares will all have to be formally released to the ASX," Wood said.  

"It's self-evident that the market would have liked to have seen a cooperative corporate deal, or merger if you like, between the two companies and it's obviously disappointing for a lot of the holders of Jervois shares if those talks don't come to fruition, so that's why you see a sell-off and that's why the share price is looking pretty weak today. 

"But if you look at it another way, their share price is incredibly strong [compared to] a month ago."

A month ago Jervois shares were trading between 1.5c and 2c before reaching a 12-month high of 4.2c at the announcement of a potential merger between Jervois and Intec. 

Meantime, Wood confirmed that Intec had increased its holding in Bass Metals to 19.98% and said there was no talk of a merger or a takeover of the company, but instead said the increase was due to Intec's faith in Bass.

"We are extremely keen on Bass Metals who we regard as a partner, they're doing the exploring and mining and we're doing the processing and marketing, I mean that's a simplistic way of talking about it, in that region around Hellyer [zinc mine] in Tasmania," Wood said. 

"We are keen to support them financially, we are also positive about their future share price so we wanted to go up to the maximum we could, which is obviously 19.9%, prior to the rights issue because we want to fully participate in the rights issue and we are a sub-underwriter for $1.5 million out of the $4 million underwritten. 

"I am keen that there be a close alignment of interest between Intec and Bass."

Wood added that as a result of positive cash flow into the company due to the fact that Hellyer has started zinc production, Intec was looking to other companies for potential mergers. 

"We are interested in companies who have minerals processing challenges with their existing resources, which we think our technology and our technical capabilities can address," Wood said.

"If you use Jervois as an example, they have a relatively low-grade nickel laterite resource, it's quite substantial and it's well located, but the key to unlocking the value of that resource will be to find the right processing technology and that's what drew our interest to Jervois plus it was heavily undervalued down at 1c.

"If that circumstance arises with other companies, and there are a few that I have in mind, we would be looking to do the same thing." 

Shares in Intec were steady at 17.5c while shares in Jervois shed 0.1c to 2.5c in trading this morning. Meanwhile shares in Bass climbed 1.5c to 31.5c.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> From Mining News - maybe INTEC have yet to sell????
> 
> *Intec, Jervois call merger off *
> Rebecca Lawson
> Friday, 23 March 2007
> 
> THE potential merger between Intec and Jervois Mining has been called off, with a difference in opinion between the two companies over the 19% drop in Jervois' share price following the news. Additionally, Intec has increased its significant stake in Bass Metals but has just come short of the limit of a takeover launch.
> 
> In an announcement released to the market yesterday, Intec and Jervois said after a confidential meeting where various proposals were considered, Jervois' board decided the merger would not be in the best interest of shareholders.
> 
> Speaking to MiningNews.net, Jervois director Anthony Jannick said the proposals did not accurately reflect the real value of its assets.
> 
> "We didn't think it was a good enough offer to the shareholders," Jannick said.
> 
> "We gave as positive a proposal as we were able to do and I don't think, from our side of the fence, we could not have been more positive than we were without being stupid," Intec managing director Philip Wood told MiningNews.net.
> 
> "Am I particularly worried about that? Not really. We were at the limit of what we were able to do and it wasn't enough from Jervois' point of view and I understand that."
> 
> While both companies agreed to let the proposed merger fall through, there were differences in opinion over the drop in Jervois' share price yesterday on the back of the news, where its shares closed down 0.6c to 2.6c. Shares in Intec shed 1.5c to end at 17.5c.
> 
> Jannick said the stock's price fall was simply because Intec was selling a significant amount of its Jervois shares, however no notice had yet been given to Jervois. Intec holds around an 11% stake in Jervois.
> 
> Meanwhile, Wood said whether or not Intec was selling its Jervois shares, all would be revealed in due time in a substantial shareholder form to the Australian Stock Exchange.
> 
> "Whether or not we were selling shares and the extent to which we're selling shares will all have to be formally released to the ASX," Wood said.
> 
> "It's self-evident that the market would have liked to have seen a cooperative corporate deal, or merger if you like, between the two companies and it's obviously disappointing for a lot of the holders of Jervois shares if those talks don't come to fruition, so that's why you see a sell-off and that's why the share price is looking pretty weak today.
> 
> "But if you look at it another way, their share price is incredibly strong [compared to] a month ago."
> 
> A month ago Jervois shares were trading between 1.5c and 2c before reaching a 12-month high of 4.2c at the announcement of a potential merger between Jervois and Intec.
> 
> Meantime, Wood confirmed that Intec had increased its holding in Bass Metals to 19.98% and said there was no talk of a merger or a takeover of the company, but instead said the increase was due to Intec's faith in Bass.
> 
> "We are extremely keen on Bass Metals who we regard as a partner, they're doing the exploring and mining and we're doing the processing and marketing, I mean that's a simplistic way of talking about it, in that region around Hellyer [zinc mine] in Tasmania," Wood said.
> 
> "We are keen to support them financially, we are also positive about their future share price so we wanted to go up to the maximum we could, which is obviously 19.9%, prior to the rights issue because we want to fully participate in the rights issue and we are a sub-underwriter for $1.5 million out of the $4 million underwritten.
> 
> "I am keen that there be a close alignment of interest between Intec and Bass."
> 
> Wood added that as a result of positive cash flow into the company due to the fact that Hellyer has started zinc production, Intec was looking to other companies for potential mergers.
> 
> "We are interested in companies who have minerals processing challenges with their existing resources, which we think our technology and our technical capabilities can address," Wood said.
> 
> "If you use Jervois as an example, they have a relatively low-grade nickel laterite resource, it's quite substantial and it's well located, but the key to unlocking the value of that resource will be to find the right processing technology and that's what drew our interest to Jervois plus it was heavily undervalued down at 1c.
> 
> "If that circumstance arises with other companies, and there are a few that I have in mind, we would be looking to do the same thing."
> 
> Shares in Intec were steady at 17.5c while shares in Jervois shed 0.1c to 2.5c in trading this morning. Meanwhile shares in Bass climbed 1.5c to 31.5c.



With the potential merger having been called off, one wonders whether the JRV board has a back up.  It seems pretty clear to me that JRV will need a major partner in order to develop the huge nickel project.  A merger with Intec could well have achieved this aim.  JRV may drift a little further until the next proposal comes along.  I have followed this thread with interest, but never had a financial interest in it.  I wish all JRV shareholders well.
DYOR


----------



## kransky

I'm surprised INL have not sold theirs yet... I sold expecting them to sell out.


----------



## juddy

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> From Mining News - maybe INTEC have yet to sell????
> 
> *Intec, Jervois call merger off *
> Rebecca Lawson
> Friday, 23 March 2007
> 
> THE potential merger between Intec and Jervois Mining has been called off, with a difference in opinion between the two companies over the 19% drop in Jervois' share price following the news. Additionally, Intec has increased its significant stake in Bass Metals but has just come short of the limit of a takeover launch.
> 
> In an announcement released to the market yesterday, Intec and Jervois said after a confidential meeting where various proposals were considered, Jervois' board decided the merger would not be in the best interest of shareholders.
> 
> Speaking to MiningNews.net, Jervois director Anthony Jannick said the proposals did not accurately reflect the real value of its assets.
> 
> "We didn't think it was a good enough offer to the shareholders," Jannick said.
> 
> "We gave as positive a proposal as we were able to do and I don't think, from our side of the fence, we could not have been more positive than we were without being stupid," Intec managing director Philip Wood told MiningNews.net.
> 
> "Am I particularly worried about that? Not really. We were at the limit of what we were able to do and it wasn't enough from Jervois' point of view and I understand that."
> 
> While both companies agreed to let the proposed merger fall through, there were differences in opinion over the drop in Jervois' share price yesterday on the back of the news, where its shares closed down 0.6c to 2.6c. Shares in Intec shed 1.5c to end at 17.5c.
> 
> Jannick said the stock's price fall was simply because Intec was selling a significant amount of its Jervois shares, however no notice had yet been given to Jervois. Intec holds around an 11% stake in Jervois.
> 
> Meanwhile, Wood said whether or not Intec was selling its Jervois shares, all would be revealed in due time in a substantial shareholder form to the Australian Stock Exchange.
> 
> "Whether or not we were selling shares and the extent to which we're selling shares will all have to be formally released to the ASX," Wood said.
> 
> "It's self-evident that the market would have liked to have seen a cooperative corporate deal, or merger if you like, between the two companies and it's obviously disappointing for a lot of the holders of Jervois shares if those talks don't come to fruition, so that's why you see a sell-off and that's why the share price is looking pretty weak today.
> 
> "But if you look at it another way, their share price is incredibly strong [compared to] a month ago."
> 
> A month ago Jervois shares were trading between 1.5c and 2c before reaching a 12-month high of 4.2c at the announcement of a potential merger between Jervois and Intec.
> 
> Meantime, Wood confirmed that Intec had increased its holding in Bass Metals to 19.98% and said there was no talk of a merger or a takeover of the company, but instead said the increase was due to Intec's faith in Bass.
> 
> "We are extremely keen on Bass Metals who we regard as a partner, they're doing the exploring and mining and we're doing the processing and marketing, I mean that's a simplistic way of talking about it, in that region around Hellyer [zinc mine] in Tasmania," Wood said.
> 
> "We are keen to support them financially, we are also positive about their future share price so we wanted to go up to the maximum we could, which is obviously 19.9%, prior to the rights issue because we want to fully participate in the rights issue and we are a sub-underwriter for $1.5 million out of the $4 million underwritten.
> 
> "I am keen that there be a close alignment of interest between Intec and Bass."
> 
> Wood added that as a result of positive cash flow into the company due to the fact that Hellyer has started zinc production, Intec was looking to other companies for potential mergers.
> 
> "We are interested in companies who have minerals processing challenges with their existing resources, which we think our technology and our technical capabilities can address," Wood said.
> 
> "If you use Jervois as an example, they have a relatively low-grade nickel laterite resource, it's quite substantial and it's well located, but the key to unlocking the value of that resource will be to find the right processing technology and that's what drew our interest to Jervois plus it was heavily undervalued down at 1c.
> 
> "If that circumstance arises with other companies, and there are a few that I have in mind, we would be looking to do the same thing."
> 
> Shares in Intec were steady at 17.5c while shares in Jervois shed 0.1c to 2.5c in trading this morning. Meanwhile shares in Bass climbed 1.5c to 31.5c.





What a huge overhang, buyers not knowing when INL are going to dump.


----------



## hangseng

juddy said:
			
		

> What a huge overhang, buyers not knowing when INL are going to dump.




INL will not dump, it is currently an integral aspect of the companies balance shhet. Selling down this shares in such a situation would drop INL value. Plain and simple. In addition INL have a significant holding and in speculating they could aquire a further stakeholding toward a hostile takeover with extenal support.

Think for a moment why didn't JRV just take the INL deal? If JRV were so desperate for something to occur why didn't they just take it?

In any negotiation it takes a fundamental, valued reasoning and strong management to recognise the value of a companies assets and potential, to walk away from any arrangement. You only do that if you have something of significant value and you know other 'real' options exist.

In my personal opinion this situation is going to turn 180 degrees in the near term based on the strength and resolve displayed by JRV Management over this matter and the fact that nothing has changed with JRV. The chinese MOU is still in place, JRV has an excellent Ni inferred resource and technology to extract it, they do require funding. This will be highly sought after at the current Ni prices and demand IMO.


----------



## Atomic5

hangseng said:


> Think for a moment why didn't JRV just take the INL deal? If JRV were so desperate for something to occur why didn't they just take it?




This needs repeating: because JRV disagree with INLs process which sees the addition of sulphur to the chloride leaching process. JRV are interested in the process initiated by Jaguar but DO NOT LIKE how INL have progressed it and prefer a patented method known as the Aspen method which they may trial in a pilot plant this year.

Why would INL keep shares in a company that might prove them wrong using an INL competitor's patent???? Plus, INL sound vindictive. 

Pursell at least had the decency to warn his shareholders on Wednesday before INL posted their notice on Thursday - _NOT that anyone listens to Pursell _(his lips move but no-one listens) as on Thursday morning the die-hard INL fans were still buying JRV at .034, only to see an intraday of .026, and a two day low of .023.

If anything, the only thing evident so far is how stubborn INL 'supporters' (fans?) are in admitting that JRV don't favour the INL process and are happy to seek alternatives with INL competitors.


----------



## Atomic5

From the Mining News article above:

_"We gave as positive a proposal as we were able to do and I don't think, from our side of the fence, we could not have been more positive than we were without being stupid," Intec managing director Philip Wood told MiningNews.net.

"Am I particularly worried about that? Not really. We were at the limit of what we were able to do and it wasn't enough from Jervois' point of view and I understand that." _

What would any normal company do now? Keep an investment in company that will now proceed to market a competitor's patent on a global scale?

_"It's self-evident that the market would have liked to have seen a cooperative corporate deal, or merger if you like, between the two companies and it's obviously disappointing for a lot of the holders of Jervois shares if those talks don't come to fruition, so that's why you see a sell-off and that's why the share price is looking pretty weak today. _

This means that INL have yet to sell shares and that the shareprice has fallen this low all on it's own?


----------



## Atomic5

hangseng said:


> In addition INL have a significant holding and in speculating they could aquire a further stakeholding toward a hostile takeover with extenal support.




"stupid", "limit" = takeover?????  

What are INL? schizophrenic? the joker?


----------



## explod

Hi Hangsen,   could never have expressed it better.   Too few on the forum take a short term simplistic view.  Proper examination of fundamentals and technical analysis for entry and exits together combined leads to success in my HO.


----------



## explod

explod said:


> Hi Hangsen,   could never have expressed it better.   Too few on the forum take a short term simplistic view.  Proper examination of fundamentals and technical analysis for entry and exits together combined leads to success in my HO.





should read "Too many on the forum..."


----------



## Atomic5

I dont have a problem with JRV. 
I just have a problem with INL. 

... and so do INLs shareholders... 
INLs shareprice is not looking too healthy.


----------



## Col Lector

Re INL's "stupidity"......the words astute.......strategic even, seem more appropriate. Hey Atomic...INL has its base in the chem engineering dept at Syd Uni....these guys are talent that JRV should welcome aboard.


----------



## Sean K

Funny, I've never seen a change of interest notice accompanied by a little note effectively kicking sand in the face of the company you own shares in... Funny, funny stuff.


----------



## chops_a_must

Col Lector said:


> Re INL's "stupidity"......the words astute.......strategic even, seem more appropriate. Hey Atomic...INL has its base in the chem engineering dept at Syd Uni....these guys are talent that JRV should welcome aboard.



Knowledge does not = wisdom.



> Funny, I've never seen a change of interest notice accompanied by a little note effectively kicking sand in the face of the company you own shares in... Funny, funny stuff.



Yep, it was quite bizarre. If INL wanted to deal with a business of mine, I'd want to tell them to F**K OFF! as well. By the sounds of it, they are like one of those women, that if they can't have what they want, will destroy everything around it. Bad news this company. What a disgraceful attitude. Who do they think they are talking to? 16 year olds?

I mean christ, grow up ffs. Sour grapes anyone?


----------



## Atomic5

Col Lector said:


> Re INL's "stupidity"......the words astute.......strategic even, seem more appropriate. Hey Atomic...INL has its base in the chem engineering dept at Syd Uni....these guys are talent that JRV should welcome aboard.




It's their words! not mine .... unfortunately. Now they're even on record as lying - 'wasn't us who sold shares but the disappointed public'. Id call selling 120million shares "SELLING SHARES".


----------



## Col Lector

Perfectly round, delectably sweet grapes here.....and I am an INL & JRV holder


----------



## Col Lector

chops_a_must said:


> Knowledge does not = wisdom.
> 
> 
> Yep, it was quite bizarre. If INL wanted to deal with a business of mine, I'd want to tell them to F**K OFF! as well. By the sounds of it, they are like one of those women, that if they can't have what they want, will destroy everything around it. Bad news this company. What a disgraceful attitude. Who do they think they are talking to? 16 year olds?
> 
> I mean christ, grow up ffs. Sour grapes anyone?




Obviously they have been talking to someone (Purcell) who has so little faith in the prospects for JRV that they offload shares at the first opportunity. Pretty disgraceful! Is probably planning to offload another chunk or two when the Chinese come back and ignite a bit more interest


----------



## skint

I'm not sure why INL bothered to deny it was them selling JRV shares. At the same time as the "JRV tells INL to shove it" ann. came out, a 50 000 000 sell order was plonked on the market at .028. They didn't even try and disguise it by selling in smaller lots. Funny management at INL but at the end of the day I guess they have 8% or so of JRV for diddley squat.


----------



## Atomic5

I can just see the INL guys now - geek nerd pimpled science types with bifocals and 7 gigabytes of pr0n, _and NO socially redeeming features. _


----------



## Col Lector

INL is required to inform the market re changes in share ownership, ie lodge  substantial shareholder change notice.....as they have now done.  I hardly think it  appropriate to spill the beans to a "Mining News" interviewer


----------



## Atomic5

Takes 1.2 seconds for an email to circumnavigate the planet, slightly longer for a fax, but not that much longer.

Col that hand is creepy btw.


----------



## Col Lector

Thats the hand of someone suffering extreme exposure......to the resources sector.
BTW....if JRV had just engineered an 8% holding in INL for nix, would you also be critical??? 
Something to be said for those of a nerdish/geekish persona....


----------



## greggy

In this sorry saga, INL have come out of it with a pretty handy profit.  As for JRV the board may now want to have deeper discussions with the Chinese in order to get moving on the nickel project.  With the nickel price so high at present JRV may not get a better opportunity.  Throughout this saga, I found the whole drama very interesting indeed sitting on the sidelines.  As for the share price, it has also improved considerably.
DYOR


----------



## juddy

Atomic5 said:


> I dont have a problem with JRV.
> I just have a problem with INL.
> 
> ... and so do INLs shareholders...
> INLs shareprice is not looking too healthy.




You are far too emotionally attached to this saga pop-moo. It is evident on all websites you post on. Yes, you hate INL and its shareholders. Get over it.


----------



## greggy

I feel its better to leave the emotion out of investment decisions as it can adversely affect one's judgement and focus.  I learnt the hard way in the early days of my trading career (c1979).


----------



## Atomic5

chops_a_must said:


> Knowledge does not = wisdom.
> 
> 
> Yep, it was quite bizarre. If INL wanted to deal with a business of mine, I'd want to tell them to F**K OFF! as well. By the sounds of it, they are like one of those women, that if they can't have what they want, will destroy everything around it. Bad news this company. What a disgraceful attitude. Who do they think they are talking to? 16 year olds?
> 
> I mean christ, grow up ffs. Sour grapes anyone?




It appears from the partial and sudden sell off that INL were not quite expecting a complete rebuttal from JRV, *OR* otherwise had sense enough to not try and attempt another sell-off _before_ the announcement as they had done before the meeting some weeks ago, as the sale of appox. 110million shares (not 120m) would have attracted ASX / ASIC attention this time I imagine.


----------



## hangseng

Atomic5 said:


> This needs repeating: because JRV disagree with INLs process which sees the addition of sulphur to the chloride leaching process. JRV are interested in the process initiated by Jaguar but DO NOT LIKE how INL have progressed it and prefer a patented method known as the Aspen method which they may trial in a pilot plant this year.
> 
> Why would INL keep shares in a company that might prove them wrong using an INL competitor's patent???? Plus, INL sound vindictive.
> 
> Pursell at least had the decency to warn his shareholders on Wednesday before INL posted their notice on Thursday - _NOT that anyone listens to Pursell _(his lips move but no-one listens) as on Thursday morning the die-hard INL fans were still buying JRV at .034, only to see an intraday of .026, and a two day low of .023.
> 
> If anything, the only thing evident so far is how stubborn INL 'supporters' (fans?) are in admitting that JRV don't favour the INL process and are happy to seek alternatives with INL competitors.




"patented method known as the Aspen method which they may trial" 

I am now firmly of the opinion that this trial *will take place *and be fully funded by the Chinese with CSIRO involvment. The Chinese are visting again March/April for exactly this purpose to view the JRV labaratory trila in practice. JRV know what they have and made an (excellent and clear) executive decision accordingly.

The arrogance demonstrated in the INL report today did INL nor their shareholders any favours at all. Very poor show indeed, taking my bat and ball home stuff.

I would like to know when INL commenced the selling of the shares in relation to the news getting to market. Selling prior to the public announcement could be viewed as none other than insider trading IMO. I am sure others would have liked an opportunity to make an assessment on whether to sell or hold on the back of the news rather than what occurred. Then publicly bragging of the sale and consequent "free hold" of JRV shares is flying in the face of people who may have lost over this and quite frankly is offensive.

Thumbs down to INL over todays announcement.


----------



## greggy

If and when the Chinese come again, it will be interesting to see what eventuates from here.  With such a large nickel resource, it would be a pity for all concerned if it remains underground.
DYOR


----------



## Col Lector

Methinks this below (JRV ASX announcement March 21) is an excessively (even dangerously) optimistic statement for a responsible director to make..... 
Pursell would find very few that would agree that Nickel will exceed $50K USD in the Medium term. Especially given that it will be at least 3 years before JRV nickel reaches market. By that time expect metal from Goro, Ravensthorpe & Lionore (African Activox) ....amongst others.... to fill the supply deficit. 

*Jervois’ Managing Director, Mr Duncan Pursell said, “The demand for nickel continues to soar, with
record prices recently surpassing $50,000 per tonne as low stocks and supply side constraints kick
in.
“Given the state of the market, buoyant nickel prices well above $50,000 per tonne are forecast for
the medium term. The Board is now considering a number of processing routes for the ore at
Young in light of the positive market dynamics going forward”.*


Not surprising INL found negotiations difficult in light of  this "pie in the sky" attitude of Pursell


----------



## Col Lector

hangseng said:


> I would like to know when INL commenced the selling of the shares in relation to the news getting to market. Selling prior to the public announcement could be viewed as none other than insider trading IMO. I am sure others would have liked an opportunity to make an assessment on whether to sell or hold on the back of the news rather than what occurred. Then publicly bragging of the sale and consequent "free hold" of JRV shares is flying in the face of people who may have lost over this and quite frankly is offensive.
> 
> Thumbs down to INL over todays announcement.




Hey Hangseng,   While you are looking at "Insider-trading" indiscretions.....how do you catergorise Pursell's sale of 6.3 million shares at an average 3.45cents on March 8???? At this point people were still buying into JRV...the outcome of discussions was stated to be at least a couple of weeeks away. 
Couldnt be that Pursell had already decided to reject INL's advances, and the delay in final discussions was a ploy to distance himself from this selling???


----------



## greggy

Col Lector said:


> Hey Hangseng,   While you are looking at "Insider-trading" indiscretions.....how do you catergorise Pursell's sale of 6.3 million shares at an average 3.45cents on March 8???? At this point people were still buying into JRV...the outcome of discussions was stated to be at least a couple of weeeks away.
> Couldnt be that Pursell had already decided to reject INL's advances, and the delay in final discussions was a ploy to distance himself from this selling???




Hi Col Lector,

You have a very good point there. Pursell's sale of 6.3 million says a lot of what he thinks of the company, a negative sign indeed.  The timing was also poor indeed.  As for people buying in at around the same time, investing in specs is very risky indeed.  People make their own choices. I chose not to buy JRV or INL for that matter.
DYOR


----------



## Col Lector

gidday greggy, Definitely not transparent behaviour....particularly knowing that the interest in JRV was going to continue right up to the outcome of discussions were announced. 
Re specs....but arent all shares "specs" to some degree??eg, even with BHP you are speculating what the state of the various commodities are in x years time??


----------



## greggy

Col Lector said:


> gidday greggy, Definitely not transparent behaviour....particularly knowing that the interest in JRV was going to continue right up to the outcome of discussions were announced.
> Re specs....but arent all shares "specs" to some degree??eg, even with BHP you are speculating what the state of the various commodities are in x years time??



I've invested in blue chips from time to time, but enjoy playing the specs more so.  I understand where you're coming from but feel that you can't put the likes of BHP etc in the same boat as JRV and other specs. Good blue chips generally have good long term records, have earnings and pay dividends. 
DYOR


----------



## Col Lector

Take the point. I do think that companies such as JRV particularly deserve the spec term in that you have to speculate how much of the information put out there is reliable. I have been to date targetting small producers (Ni,Zn mainly) that are expanding production. Effectively a speculation on both the commodity price and the management capability. INL fits this profile.


----------



## hangseng

Col Lector said:


> Hey Hangseng,   While you are looking at "Insider-trading" indiscretions.....how do you catergorise Pursell's sale of 6.3 million shares at an average 3.45cents on March 8???? At this point people were still buying into JRV...the outcome of discussions was stated to be at least a couple of weeeks away.
> Couldnt be that Pursell had already decided to reject INL's advances, and the delay in final discussions was a ploy to distance himself from this selling???





From what you have highlighted I would agree with you. I hadn't researched all of the goings on on either INL or JRV, I just noticed todays anouncement sticking in the face of people. Poor taste IMO.

I bought in on Friday on the low and sold out today at .027. Far too volatile for my liking at present.


----------



## kransky

Col Lector said:


> Hey Hangseng,   While you are looking at "Insider-trading" indiscretions.....how do you catergorise Pursell's sale of 6.3 million shares at an average 3.45cents on March 8???? At this point people were still buying into JRV...the outcome of discussions was stated to be at least a couple of weeeks away.
> Couldnt be that Pursell had already decided to reject INL's advances, and the delay in final discussions was a ploy to distance himself from this selling???




Very good point!

I sold my JRV shares after the negative announcement INL made about the meeting they had and the fact that they had sold part of their stake.

Ah the potential was there for a great partnership.. but some of the longer followers of JRV had warned us about the directors and this turned out to be true imo.. 

I'd love to see a hostile takeover in a few months time if the SP goes under 1c... 



sorry to all holders..


----------



## explod

Must be due for an update on the uranium lease prospects soon.  With the ALP mellowing towards this issue we should expect an uptick on this front if the vague promises have any substance.   Just opening the day in a wondering mood and off to the casino for a few days working the trends on roulette.  Works better than the market sometimes


----------



## Atomic5

Pursell was recently quite good with his recent announcement timing which showed some shareholder sensitivity:

Announcements due soon we hope:

- Uranium Update: JV with New Age - license and exploration (which was put on hold)

- Developments with the Chinese MOU - Chinese visit

- Plans for the pilot plant / Nickel processing for revenue generation


----------



## Atomic5

kransky said:


> Very good point!
> 
> I sold my JRV shares after the negative announcement INL made about the meeting they had and the fact that they had sold part of their stake.
> 
> Ah the potential was there for a great partnership.. but some of the longer followers of JRV had warned us about the directors and this turned out to be true imo..
> 
> I'd love to see a hostile takeover in a few months time if the SP goes under 1c...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to all holders..




And will INL have to seek 90% approval from shareholders again? Seeing as they had the market on their side this time, to the point where INL even used it to cover up their sell/dump, then why didn't they in effect perform the takeover? They only had another 5% of shares to acquire?

INL refer to themselves as almost making stupid moves: they may have been in full knowledge as to how unnacceptable their offers really were, so much so as to not even put it to JRV shareholders who were mostly on their side. As it is we dont know the details of it and probably won't.

Laterite processing is the next phase for Nickel. The remaining Nickel resources are in this form. If the world wants Nickel for the next 10 years, it has to mine laterites. The Young resource cant be _that_ unique.

Chip Goodyear from BHP this morning said that metal prices will likely remain high from the next 10 years due to the forseeable demand. 

Sooner or later something has to happen for this laterite deposit.


----------



## Sodapop

Laterite deposits can be a nightmare for so many reasons (the processing methods for laterite ores from one depsit can vary phenomenally between different parts of the weathering horizon) - and Young is in the scheme of things very low grade... There are many undeveloped laterite resources that would be way ahead in the line to get developed in terms of grade... Unfortunately Young is in the sub-tropical zone (which means that the chemical and temperature weathering has been weak - thus leading to a lower Ni grade)... Were this deposit in QLD we would be talking about an entirely different situation... 

There`s a decent study on laterite processing on-line somewhere (i will try to find it and post the link)... Might make some sobering/interseting reading (for some)...


----------



## Atomic5

Pursell is at the mine in Young at the moment and not in Melbourne. 

It is debatable as to whether he would inform the market that the Chinese were in town, however he was definitely preparing for it with the evaluation survey for Young he commissioned weeks ago, and the leaching trials to be done within a month (which is said to have been done by the CSIRO - though Pursell does not appear to have said it, and only annouced the evaluation survey retrospectively). 

As for laterites - it's the only type of unmined Ni left, as the other traditional sources are running out. Canada and China already process laterites and it is a *billion* industry. (I've read heaps SodaPop - and Im not even interested in mining). 

Apparently Young is well positioned transport wise and the resource total is huge. _We already know_ that it is comparitively low grade. About 1/2 the strength of Noumean deposits which hold some 22% of the worlds Nickel. Australia holds slightly less - only some 20%  

Were this in Queensland you would probably be dodging cyclones in the wet season. 

At this point I'm glad JRV decided not to share his 'fortune cookie $' with INL -

INL wanted to make a profit out of JRV in one way or another which is probably why they are also keeping 8% of the shares (after pumping and dumping the share) - and without having to reveal their offer to JRV shareholders whose approval they needed - meaning also that Pursell gets the blame for the shareprice drop, with INL denying that _they_ were responsible for it by dumping stock to the press.  

It has taken 5 years to get to the point where we are almost at a breakthrough with the technology. Pursell purchased Young when Laterites were very bad news in Australian mining: now they are the future of Nickel mining. He stands to make a fortune and good luck to him.

Day traders don't like Pursell: so what.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:


> Pursell is at the mine in Young at the moment and not in Melbourne.
> 
> It is debatable as to whether he would inform the market that the Chinese were in town, however he was definitely preparing for it with the evaluation survey for Young he commissioned weeks ago, and the leaching trials to be done within a month (which is said to have been done by the CSIRO - though Pursell does not appear to have said it, and only annouced the evaluation survey retrospectively).
> 
> As for laterites - it's the only type of unmined Ni left, as the other traditional sources are running out. Canada and China already process laterites and it is a *billion* industry. (I've read heaps SodaPop - and Im not even interested in mining).
> 
> Apparently Young is well positioned transport wise and the resource total is huge. _We already know_ that it is comparitively low grade. About 1/2 the strength of Noumean deposits which hold some 22% of the worlds Nickel. Australia holds slightly less - only some 20%
> 
> Were this in Queensland you would probably be dodging cyclones in the wet season.
> 
> At this point I'm glad JRV decided not to share his 'fortune cookie $' with INL -
> 
> INL wanted to make a profit out of JRV in one way or another which is probably why they are also keeping 8% of the shares (after pumping and dumping the share) - and without having to reveal their offer to JRV shareholders whose approval they needed - meaning also that Pursell gets the blame for the shareprice drop, with INL denying that _they_ were responsible for it by dumping stock to the press.
> 
> It has taken 5 years to get to the point where we are almost at a breakthrough with the technology. Pursell purchased Young when Laterites were very bad news in Australian mining: now they are the future of Nickel mining. He stands to make a fortune and good luck to him.
> 
> Day traders don't like Pursell: so what.



Hi Atomic5,

Pursell hasn't exactly got the best track record in relation to JRV.  His recent sale of 6.3 million shares in JRV speaks volumes of what he really thinks about the company.  To have sold that many is definitely a negative sign. Your last comment indicates that you've been caught up in the emotion of it all as other ASF members have indicated.  The Young Nickel Project has heaps of potential, but maybe JRV need new management in order to move the company forward.    
DYOR


----------



## Sodapop

http://www.csaaus.com/documents/public/publications/godpaper.pdf

Here's that article - good detailled primer on laterites (and why sulphides will still be the primary ore feed for some time yet...)...

Sorry - but that is the reality... Of course if we see US$20lb prices in the mid-long term (that picture may change) - but that is some way off yet...


----------



## Atomic5

Greggy, 

I see a lot more emotion coming from guys on this thread ....*Please dont start that again ...  * .... or maybe I am being 'unAustralian' again ??? 

*This is a JRV thread. Not an INL shareholder thread. The merger is over. 

Are we allowed to discuss JRV here or not? *

re: Insider trading - Track back in this thread and you'll see I was the first to bring up insider trading for both INL and Pursell. Then read what others said. Is there a difference between trading by insiders and insider trading? You tell me.

Also, it was obvious from Pursell's FIRST fax dated 26th Feb 2007, regarding the meeting that he doubted it was of value to JRV. He implied (warned) it time and time again but shareholders just wouldnt believe it until they heard it from INL. Look back at my posts - even Crazy Jim Smith had warned that nothing would come from the meeting _long before the meeting. _. It was obvious back then that INL would dump stock. 

I agree though, it wasn't the wisest move on Pursell's part, but I can also imagine how tempting 4c looked after years and years of <.006c. 

When should he have sold then if he personally needed cash? 

Re: Pursell is not in his Melbourne office, he is at the mine. 

I was careful not to post a rumour - hence 'it is debatable as to whether the Chinese visit would be announced."  etc ....

Who knows what the management arrangement will be after a Chinese deal. Pursell is close to retirement. His project then would have been to research the processing potential for the Young laterite resource over 5 years. Maybe he'll take the profits and go .... who knows....


----------



## Atomic5

Sodapop said:


> http://www.csaaus.com/documents/public/publications/godpaper.pdf
> 
> Here's that article - good detailled primer on laterites (and why sulphides will still be the primary ore feed for some time yet...)...
> 
> Sorry - but that is the reality... Of course if we see US$20lb prices in the mid-long term (that picture may change) - but that is some way off yet...




Have you read the article? Its chart only goes up to 2001.

BHPs Ravensthorpe US$2.2bn plant is set to go now and it is laterite. Its construction was started in 2004. The processing start delays are due to staffing in that they need to go overseas to find staff.


----------



## Sodapop

I'm on the fence on this one - but the jury is out on Ravensthorpe... and BHP has the critical mass to get stuff like that going - and they have made their fair share of mistakes in the past - HBI anyone? (and that Utah based Cu mine - i forget)...


----------



## Atomic5

Im not a mining expert, but there seems to be some hot competition over the laterite process. Here's what the newspapers said about the hydromet fur fight.

Unfortunately, we dont get to be privy to the insider details of all this. 

_INTEC LIGHTENS JERVOIS LOAD 

THE AUSTRALIAN - March 27, 2007 

AFTER being shown the door on a possible merger with Jervois Mining, Intec have sold down its 14.5 per cent stake in Intec to a fully diluted 8.33 per cent holding. 
Intec had picked up the stake in Jervois late February and called for a summit meeting between the two to discuss possible merger opportunities. 

It bought the Jervois shares for an average price of 1.16c, selling them on the market for an average price of 2.73c. 

Intec, a Sydney University-based company with its own chloride hydromet process, *denies it wanted the tie-up with Jervois to get direct access to Jervois' own chloride leach technology. *

Instead it said the reason it wanted a merger would remain "commercial in confidence".

Whatever the reason, at least it has a cornerstone stake in Jervois and didn't have to fork out too much to do so._


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:


> Greggy,
> 
> I see a lot more emotion coming from guys on this thread ....*Please dont start that again ...  * .... or maybe I am being 'unAustralian' again ???
> 
> *This is a JRV thread. Not an INL shareholder thread. The merger is over.
> 
> Are we allowed to discuss JRV here or not? *
> 
> re: Insider trading - Track back in this thread and you'll see I was the first to bring up insider trading for both INL and Pursell. Then read what others said. Is there a difference between trading by insiders and insider trading? You tell me.
> 
> Also, it was obvious from Pursell's FIRST fax dated 26th Feb 2007, regarding the meeting that he doubted it was of value to JRV. He implied (warned) it time and time again but shareholders just wouldnt believe it until they heard it from INL. Look back at my posts - even Crazy Jim Smith had warned that nothing would come from the meeting _long before the meeting. _. It was obvious back then that INL would dump stock.
> 
> I agree though, it wasn't the wisest move on Pursell's part, but I can also imagine how tempting 4c looked after years and years of <.006c.
> 
> When should he have sold then if he personally needed cash?
> 
> Re: Pursell is not in his Melbourne office, he is at the mine.
> 
> I was careful not to post a rumour - hence 'it is debatable as to whether the Chinese visit would be announced."  etc ....
> 
> Who knows what the management arrangement will be after a Chinese deal. Pursell is close to retirement. His project then would have been to research the processing potential for the Young laterite resource over 5 years. Maybe he'll take the profits and go .... who knows....



Atomic5,

Firstly, I labelled you as being un-Australian because you said Aussie investors were weird.  If you read between the lines I was just taking the mikey out of you as they do in this great land.  Aussies have a great sense of humour, so don't take it personally.
Another thing, I felt that your comment along the lines of "Day traders don't like Pursell, so what" was an emotional response.  You say that there's a lot of emotion coming from the guys on this thread.  I feel that you're currently in first place on this score.  
We live in a democracy here and this is the best forum going around, so please continue to speak your mind.  No one is stopping you and I enjoy a bit of the banter going around as long as things don't get out of hand. 
So please cheeer up and chill out!
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

Day traders do not like Pursell was based on an observation of what happens prior to his announcments - the sp goes down. If the announcment is good, it goes back up. 

That probably comes from the fact that the last 5 years of research and no production have yielded little for traders. 

Things are becoming interesting with JRV but trader attitudes towards the stock are still tinged with past performance, and perhaps understandably so, as there is little clue as to the waiting period....


If you wouldnt mind sparing me the liberal aussie psychoanalysis. You have no idea what you are talking about so please leave it/me alone. Take it somewhere else. Thanks. Nothing personal.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:


> Day traders do not like Pursell was based on an observation of what happens prior to his announcments - the sp goes down. If the announcment is good, it goes back up.
> 
> That probably comes from the fact that the last 5 years of research and no production have yielded little for traders.
> 
> Things are becoming interesting with JRV but trader attutudes towards the stock are still tinged with past performance, and perhaps understandably so, as there is little clue as to the waiting period....
> 
> 
> If you wouldnt mind sparing me the liberal aussie psychoanalysis. You have no idea what you are talking about so please leave it/me alone. Thanks. Nothing personal.



Nice post until I read your last comment "You have no idead what you are talking about so please leave it/me alone".  You've been rude to a number of people on this forum so why don't you just leave us alone.
Thanks. Nothing personal. LOL!!


----------



## Sean K

Guys, cool it. Don't care how it started, but leave the personal comments behind, or in PMs. Any further will be deleted. Cheers!


----------



## Atomic5

Dont worry Kennas, Greggy is ok. We're friends really. Arent we Greggy  

This thread could do with a chart. Seems like JRV has rebounded from a bit of weakness today.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:


> Dont worry Kennas, Greggy is ok. We're friends really. Arent we Greggy
> 
> This thread could do with a chart. Seems like JRV has rebounded from a bit of weakness today.



Hi mate,

I think we've both got over it very quickly and moved on. People can agree to disagree.


----------



## Atomic5

I found this on HC, a posting by Optimist. (kudos Optimist) 

Link is a bit strange: haven't been able to open it myself.

http://www.gyip.net/web/netoffice/s...px?down_epid=52901d99c4568ee20f9656f809d664a5

_On 2-20 December 06, four GuangYe delegates attended the 21th NSW and GuangDong Joint Economic Meeting (JEM)…………._

_During the JEM, GuangYe delegates had business meeting with Petron Energy Holdings P/L, Ocean International Group Holdings P/L, White Energy P/L, Oceanic Multi Trading Holdings P/L, AMP YEmai Instrument Co, Jervois Mining P/L……………………….."_


...from its news page on 4.2.07 :

_"On 29-31 Jan 07, four Jervois Mining delegates visited our company, in discussing the cooperation of nickel mines development, coal trading and environmental protection technology. In 29’s afternoon, both parties discussed the Young Nickel development project, Jervois delegates then visited GuangYe’s three enterprises (Iron sulfide, Energy and environmental protection).

GuangYe’s senior management had involved in the meeting, under the friendly atmosphere, both parties discussed the resource, technology and economics of the project, the form of cooperation was also discussed. During the discussion, we all have the consensus that further communication was required, a MOU was signed at the end.

This co-operation discussion meeting opened the way of implementing the “Go Overseas” strategy and vigorously bring in strategic partner."_


----------



## mango65

Atomic5 said:


> I can just see the INL guys now - geek nerd pimpled science types with bifocals and 7 gigabytes of pr0n, _and NO socially redeeming features. _




Obviously Atomic5 you have not done your homework re personnel at INL.

Hard headed business men and dedicated researchers with no pimples; no bifocals; and more than likely no pr0n.  When I visited Intec I found the personnel to have very good social skills.

Do some research on INL.


----------



## Atomic5




----------



## Atomic5

The anouncement has not been made but there is an update to the Chinese visit as announced in Mining News previously, instead of March/April, the Chinese have apparently accepted to return in "early May".

You can fnd this out by writing or calling the company.

Here's a technical update on the Young Resource. It does seem like time is of the essence here in order to capitalise on Nickel prices. Lets hope Chip Goodyear is right in saying that high metal prices will endure for at least 10 years.

_*Jervois hopeful for laterite success *

Thursday, 22 March 2007
Kate Haycock

ON THE back of nickel's recent record highs, New South Wales-focused junior Jervois Mining announced yesterday that after considering a range of processing options for its nickel project in Young, its major focus would now be proving that chlorine leach processing can be used successfully with the nickel-cobalt laterite ore from the project.

The company said it had carried out test work for nickel and cobalt recovery using three different processes – high pressure acid leach, atmospheric pressure acid leach, and atmospheric chloride leach. 

While high pressure acid leach had higher recovery rates of 93% for nickel and 97% for cobalt, compared to rates from 70-92% for nickel and 85-94% for copper with chlorine leach, the company has flagged the former as its preferred method.

Jervois company director and exploration geologist Anthony Jannink told MiningNews.Net that Jervois was focusing on the chloride leach processing for the ore from the 167 million tonne nickel and cobalt laterite resource at Young because it was the most economic.

"High pressure acid leach is a process that Murrin Murrin uses and Cawse and Bulong both tried to use," Jannink said.

"It is a very expensive system, even though it has a good recovery rate. Because the nickel price is so huge right now the process is economic. [But] if the nickel price comes back down to a normal price as it was two years ago, that process would close down as well.

"Chlorine leach is much less expensive, it doesn't have these very high temperatures or very high pressures that the high pressure leach has. Chloride is a strong acid as well but at least you're not boiling it up to high temperatures and under high pressures."

Jannink also said that a third method, atmospheric pressure acid leach, was not suitable for the geology at the Young deposit. 

"Atmospheric pressure leach works well on the lowered horizons – saprolite and weather serpentinite, it's pretty hopeless on hematite and limonite. We just don't get much recovery from those. [At Young] we have to mine the hematite and limonite to get to the saprolite, so we wanted something that we could use on the hematite first."

Jervois was not the only company investigating chlorine leach processing for nickel laterite deposits, Jannink said. 

"The big boys are looking at chlorine leach processes, the BHPs and the Mincos and so forth. But I think we're more advanced than we are – they're watching eagerly what we're doing." 

Despite the fact that nickel laterite has proven a difficult substance to mine efficiently, Jannink said the company was very hopeful about the project's future. 

"We know we can do this on the laboratory scale and we're about to start a larger scale trial … and we're getting an independent laboratory to do some bigger scale testing for us.

"Next month in April we've [also] got a major drilling program at Young, which will both help to prove up the deposit and produce a lot of samples, say five to 10 tonnes, which will go into bigger scale testing. We should have samples ready by June," he said.

"The main task is to get this thing to work."

Additionally, Jervois announced yesterday that it had commissioned a report into viability of a low-grade ferro-nickel production at Young._


----------



## Atomic5

Wow! Is JRV going to be taken over or what?!


----------



## Atomic5

Nope maybe not.

Someone is selling 11million shares at pre-open.


----------



## resourceboom

IMO JRV issued the ann yesty to do 2 things.

1) Placate shareholders who have likely barraged them with questions over the merger!
2) P!ss off INL so they dump all their holdings.

And I think they have achieved both goals. I hold INL and have sold out of JRV.



Atomic5 said:


> Nope maybe not.
> 
> Someone is selling 11million shares at pre-open.


----------



## powerkoala

back to 1.7c
is the impact of dispute with inl really concerning ?
down from 3.3c since "war" started


----------



## Atomic5

That might have been the oppies dump by INL
It was holding at .020 with the BUY stack rebuilding and then whoosh
looks like INL migt be all out now


Is this kind of thing legal? first there was insider trading, ..... now they're destroying the company.

I get the feeling this is what Pursell wanted, INL out, before he announces the Chinese visit, so that they dont profit any further. He said they were coming in May.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I traded this a few times during rise, but haven't touched it since I saw a few weeks back a JRV director was dumping his holdings on mkt, never a good sign that


Good luck guys


----------



## mango65

Have a look at Mango65 Post in INL thread.  Time about 3.30 today.  Why JVR dropped today I have no idea but that is the stock market.


----------



## Atomic5

It was probably an oppie dump by INL. Until they are out this will not progress further.

It will only take one ann. for JRV to spike. Any Chinese investment will see JRV in blue skies. 

$2.5m is hardly anything to brag about unless your perspective is that it is a lot of money. In mining terms and in Nickel production terms it is nano-money. INL just continually strike me as juvenile. Where's the scientific or technical rebuttal regarding the rejection of the proposal.


----------



## greggy

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I traded this a few times during rise, but haven't touched it since I saw a few weeks back a JRV director was dumping his holdings on mkt, never a good sign that
> 
> 
> Good luck guys



Hi YT,

I haven't trade this one of late especially when I found out that Pursell, a JRV director, had significantly reduced his holding. Now that INL has sold its entire holding of shares for a $2.5 million profit, maybe its removed the overhang for this stock.  It will be very interesting to see what happens next, but I'll be just watching from the sidelines.
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I traded this a few times during rise, but haven't touched it since I saw a few weeks back a JRV director was dumping his holdings on mkt, never a good sign that
> 
> 
> Good luck guys




He took a profit. He retained 2/3 of his shares. His wife is still a major shareholder. Maybe he paid for the commissioned evalutation with it.

and + that was such a long time ago in the course of events. Hardly affected the share price at the time or later. INL _also_ sold at the same time. What did that mean? and they were the eager _'hopefuls'_ at the time.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:


> He took a profit. He retained 2/3 of his shares. His wife is still a major shareholder. Maybe he paid for the commissioned evalutation with it.
> 
> and + that was such a long time ago in the course of events. Hardly affected the share price at the time or later. INL _also_ sold at the same time. What did that mean? and they were the eager _'hopefuls'_ at the time.




Hi Atomic5,

Clearly JRV and INL had a bit of a blow up. Hence, they figured out they couldn't work together and parted company.  As a result, INL has since sold all its shares in JRV, but has retained a large number of options.  Maybe it will be up to the Chinese to move the Young Nickel Project forward from here.  With nickel prices still very high now is a better time than never.
DYOR


----------



## Atomic5

greggy said:


> Hi YT,
> 
> I haven't trade this one of late especially when I found out that Pursell, a JRV director, had significantly reduced his holding. Now that INL has sold its entire holding of shares for a $2.5 million profit, maybe its removed the overhang for this stock.  It will be very interesting to see what happens next, but I'll be just watching from the sidelines.
> DYOR




Pursell has yet to publically announce the Guange Ye visit which has allegedly now been set for "early May" as in his email to me.

Also he has to announce the findings of the commissioned evaluation and Ni leaching testing of the Young resource which is being done by an independent company as part of the commission. I expect that this is all for the benefit of a presentation for the Chinese. The final results are due before June, ie: before the expiry of the MOU.

If he pulls this off, it will result in INL having been shrewdly shut out with as little profit and credit (credibility) as possible.

.


----------



## mango65

Sorry Atomic5, INL's dump was not options; but shares.  INL still holds options up its sleeve. Why INL did not deem an answer to JVR's previous announcement I don't know.  I think INL realised that they were knocking their head against a brick wall that did not want to know them. Brick walls are hard to talk to under the best of conditions.
Ore in the ground is one thing; a bankable feasability study to prove the economics of it can have a large time delay, (INL is still waiting for its BFS result on its polymetallic process from Worley Parsons 7 months after concluding its successful Demonstration Plant trial), then building the plant so that processing can begin is another time delay.  There is the need for a lot of money between the ore and the metal.
When INL pays for its options at least JVR will get $1 million to soldier on with. However it will then have a heap more shares to sell.
Obviously you have not read my post about 3pm today on INL's thread.


----------



## Atomic5

Mango sorry JRV is really not interested in INL.  
The sooner they are part of JRVs forgotten history the better.


----------



## greggy

Atomic5 said:


> Pursell has yet to publically announce the Guange Ye visit which has allegedly now been set for "early May" as in his email to me.
> 
> Also he has to announce the findings of the commissioned evaluation and Ni leaching testing of the Young resource which is being done by an independent company as part of the commission. I expect that this is all for the benefit of a presentation for the Chinese. The final results are due before June, ie: before the expiry of the MOU.
> 
> If he pulls this off, it will result in INL having been shrewdly shut out with as little profit and credit (credibility) as possible.




Sounds like interesting times ahead for JRV come what May.  
DYOR


----------



## Sodapop

Atomic5 said:


> It was probably an oppie dump by INL. Until they are out this will not progress further.
> 
> It will only take one ann. for JRV to spike. Any Chinese investment will see JRV in blue skies.
> 
> $2.5m is hardly anything to brag about unless your perspective is that it is a lot of money. In mining terms and in Nickel production terms it is nano-money. INL just continually strike me *as juvenile*. Where's the scientific or technical rebuttal regarding the rejection of the proposal.




Sorry Atomic5 but i find that slightly ironic given your little spleen vent last week about geeks, pr0n, etc... Some might say the same about JRV but would substitute a word that rhymes with "shameteur"... Certainly having followed them for a few years i am in that division - i`d imagine some interesting conversations were had by all parties involved during the tie-up negotiations... Suffice to say i have found this whole INL/JRV soap opera an amusing diversion from other ASX concerns...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Atomic,

JRV's Young Nickel deposit is Laterite, to find out how difficult it is to get Laterite projects going just ask BHP's Ravensthorpe management, 

INL has proven leach technology which could have very well solved the extraction problems over here, but JRV didn't think so, being a minnow I'd say their eyes are bigger than their stomach's. Good luck to them but I think INL's involvement would have almost guaranteed development, sounds like JRV want to have the cake and eat it too, lol if they thought INL were difficult to negotiate with, just wait till they start negotiating with the Chinese.

Day traders favourite, so like you said a small ann and off it'll go, good luck to all  


Regards


----------



## Moneybags

YT,

I gain more respect for you everyday..........well said.

MB


----------



## Atomic5

Looks like a bit of price manipulation was in action there. 

Yesterdays dumpers are back today as buyers trying to get back in at a lower price. If JRV holders had any collective sense they'd make them buy back in at a higher price.

Re: Laterite - isnt RMI also laterite and with almost the same inground value?


----------



## Atomic5

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Atomic,
> 
> JRV's Young Nickel deposit is Laterite, to find out how difficult it is to get Laterite projects going just ask BHP's Ravensthorpe management,




I thought they had fast forwarded that quite well - they have built a US$2.2bn plant in two years (late 2004 - early 2007) and in a remote WA region. If any one has ever been to a WA country town you'd have some idea at how truly isolated and unserviced those places are.

They say the problem they are having now is staffing it and are having to get people from overseas to go live in Ravensthorpe. No-one lives in Ravensthorpe, let alone Ni extraction experts. BHP are having to build up the whole town service infrastructure (food supplies! etc) so that BHP employees can live there. 

I'm not sure JRV have they same intentions. I think JRV will take advantage of it's vicinity to transport services and get the ore out of there. As yet we have no idea as to where the leaching will be done but JRV have already stated that they are hoping to be using the next generation of technology, not the method employed by BHP.


----------



## explod

Why the sudden volume today, single large buy at 1010hrs


----------



## marklar

explod said:


> Why the sudden volume today, single large buy at 1010hrs




The chinese are coming?

m.


----------



## bigdog

SP up 0.3 cents (12.5%) and volume great today at 11:16

JRV   $0.027    +$0.003  +12.50% 30,461,131 shares $780,341 
@ 26-Apr 11:16:36


----------



## bigdog

JRV was the most traded share today

JRV  0.027 +0.003  +12.50%;   0.028 high and low 0.024 107,965,903 shares $2,865,639 @ 26-Apr 04:10:08 PM 

Two ASX ann today after closing
*JRV 5:04 PM  Third Quarter Activities Report *

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070426/pdf/31244b5byt2kh1.pdf
Lots of things on the go at JRV according to the report

I hope there is more to this company than the first item reported!!!

The first item was amusing where reported that: 459.609 ozs fine gold produced and sold for $384,476.85 in management report to shareholders.
-- I would have thought that the "ozs" should have been rounded to 459 ozs!!

*JRV 4:37 PM  Third Quarter Cashflow Report *
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070426/pdf/3124381zxvy6yf.pdf

Cash at end of quarter $5,667,274


----------



## explod

Price and volume up the last few days and larger buyers showing up for the pre-open this morning would indicate some action re the chinese evaluation soon perhaps


----------



## Lion King

When are they going to make the announcement regarding the Chinese MOU direction. This stock is just plodding at the moment and needs some good news.
I have long term views for this particular stock but are hopefull that some positive news will see the SP jump (I can live in hope anyway).
If they can somehow manage to extract the Nickel - the sky's the limit !!!


----------



## miiine

Lion King said:


> When are they going to make the announcement regarding the Chinese MOU direction. This stock is just plodding at the moment and needs some good news.
> I have long term views for this particular stock but are hopefull that some positive news will see the SP jump (I can live in hope anyway).
> If they can somehow manage to extract the Nickel - the sky's the limit !!!




I used to hold this stock. I think if the Chinese get on and provide financial backing JRV will get off the ground. If not, prepare for JRV to plummet... with nickel laterite they need all the help they can get to get nickel out of the ground. The other main risk is that if nickel prices plummet, then bye bye JRV.

I hope that everything goes well for you mate - the above is only my own opinion.


----------



## explod

The six month agreement with the Chinees assessors ends in August as far as I can make out.   If the news is positive then something should surface soon, if not then the outlook may not be the best.  It is hard to predict with this mob as their announcement history tends to favor the investing management more than anyone else in my humble opinion.   However due to the sheer size of the resource and its location I am keeping faith at this time.   Remember back six months or so ago they made a big hoo haa about uranium leases and preliminary surveying commencing, which ramped the share price initially then nothing since on that item.

May be a few of us medium holders should get together and have someone of our own elected to the board.   However at .58% the resource is weak and unless nickel continues to rise may be not worth the effort


----------



## bigdog

ASX ann today
The market seemed to like ANN with 75 million shares traded in first hour with SP up 27%

JRV   $0.028    +$0.006  +27.27% 75,444,676 shares $1,923,522  18-May 11:00:55 

18-05-2007 10:32 AM  JRV  Technical Visit - Guandong Guang Ye 18 May 2007
http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00722178

Re: Technical Visit – Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co. Ltd
Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to move to a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in NSW. A delegation from Guang Ye recently concluded a ten day study tour of the Young project and Jervois Mining’s Bullabulling gold project in Western Australia.

At a meeting in Jervois’ offices on May 17, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd expressed continued interest in the Young nickel/cobalt laterite project. Preliminary terms about Guang Ye’s participation as a joint venture partner in the project were discussed. The delegates from Guang Ye have collected all the data on the project and will put a joint venture proposition to that company’s board at its next meeting. There have been many enquiries from Jervois shareholders with regard to the outcome of these negotiations.

The delegation visited Jervois Mining’s mineral properties at Young, NSW (nickel and cobalt) and Bullabulling, WA (gold production). The group also visited the Metcon Laboratories in Brookvale, NSW, the site of metallurgical test work. The Guang Ye delegation was hosted at dinner in NSW parliament house by the Minister for Mineral Resources, the Hon. Ian Macdonald during its visit.

The group also met with Ms Cathy Dillon, Manager, Mineral Development, Australian Government Department of Industry, Tourism and Resources and met the Mayor of Young, Mr Gerry Bailey. Infill drilling for metallurgical samples, to be sent to China for evaluation by Guang Ye, has commenced. At Bullabulling the delegation visited the mine site where the gold heap leach
operation and associated carbon columns created great interest. Guang Ye believes the Bullabulling heap leach of laterites may be relevant for some resource types at Young, NSW.

Earlier this year Jervois Mining negotiated a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Limited in relation to the Young, NSW, nickel/cobalt laterite project. Guangdong Assets Management Co Limited is a company wholly owned by the Guangdong Provincial government in China. Under the terms of the MOU Jervois
granted Guang Ye an exclusive six month mandate to join the Young project.


----------



## skint

bigdog said:


> ASX ann today
> The market seemed to like ANN with 75 million shares traded in first hour with SP up 27%
> 
> JRV   $0.028    +$0.006  +27.27% 75,444,676 shares $1,923,522  18-May 11:00:55
> 
> 18-05-2007 10:32 AM  JRV  Technical Visit - Guandong Guang Ye 18 May 2007
> http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00722178
> 
> Re: Technical Visit – Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co. Ltd
> Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to move to a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in NSW. A delegation from Guang Ye recently concluded a ten day study tour of the Young project and Jervois Mining’s Bullabulling gold project in Western Australia.
> 
> At a meeting in Jervois’ offices on May 17, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd expressed continued interest in the Young nickel/cobalt laterite project. Preliminary terms about Guang Ye’s participation as a joint venture partner in the project were discussed. The delegates from Guang Ye have collected all the data on the project and will put a joint venture proposition to that company’s board at its next meeting. There have been many enquiries from Jervois shareholders with regard to the outcome of these negotiations.
> 
> The delegation visited Jervois Mining’s mineral properties at Young, NSW (nickel and cobalt) and Bullabulling, WA (gold production). The group also visited the Metcon Laboratories in Brookvale, NSW, the site of metallurgical test work. The Guang Ye delegation was hosted at dinner in NSW parliament house by the Minister for Mineral Resources, the Hon. Ian Macdonald during its visit.
> 
> The group also met with Ms Cathy Dillon, Manager, Mineral Development, Australian Government Department of Industry, Tourism and Resources and met the Mayor of Young, Mr Gerry Bailey. Infill drilling for metallurgical samples, to be sent to China for evaluation by Guang Ye, has commenced. At Bullabulling the delegation visited the mine site where the gold heap leach
> operation and associated carbon columns created great interest. Guang Ye believes the Bullabulling heap leach of laterites may be relevant for some resource types at Young, NSW.
> 
> Earlier this year Jervois Mining negotiated a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Limited in relation to the Young, NSW, nickel/cobalt laterite project. Guangdong Assets Management Co Limited is a company wholly owned by the Guangdong Provincial government in China. Under the terms of the MOU Jervois
> granted Guang Ye an exclusive six month mandate to join the Young project.




Amended announcement out:
Line 1-3 now read " Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to *continue negotiation *towards a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in SW."
Subtle but important difference. DP really needs to get his act together with regard to JRV's announcements.


----------



## Sodapop

Hahaha... Sounds like JRV management need to proofread their anns. before they release them... This announcment could REALLY hurt JRV in the short-term, especially if the JV negs break down... I say this as an ex-JRV shareholder (who sold out of the fairytale) - but many will be ropeable about this announcement getting released as it was in the first form (cause it definitely was price positive in the extreme compared to the re-release)... Anyone a lawyer??? - i do recall in tort law - there was the tort of due care - would this fall under that???

Like i said - i don`t care but i can`t fathom how this got realesed in its first form...


----------



## greggy

skint said:


> Amended announcement out:
> Line 1-3 now read " Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to *continue negotiation *towards a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in SW."
> Subtle but important difference. DP really needs to get his act together with regard to JRV's announcements.



JRV management just doesn't get it. Its amazing how a change of phrase can make such a huge difference.  One minute they've reached an agreement the next says "continue negotiation".  JRV's share price has come off its daily high as traders continue to digest this news.  An "F" for Proof Reading Ability.  
DYOR


----------



## tinkus

Looks like its going down again! I going to hook in at .024 I hope the joint venture kicks in after that, as that would be sweet. Any how this one seems risky and I'm not sure which way to go, but .024 might be safe! I hope!


----------



## greggy

tinkus said:


> Looks like its going down again! I going to hook in at .024 I hope the joint venture kicks in after that, as that would be sweet. Any how this one seems risky and I'm not sure which way to go, but .024 might be safe! I hope!




I've had a look at JRV in the past.  I'm just not willing to back its management as I don't have any faith in them, so do most traders. Just have a look at its past history. 
DYOR


----------



## explod

BASE METALS
THE PIG IRON FACTOR 
Citigroup worries about sharp correction in nickel price
Citigroup’s equity research unit Tuesday expressed worry about a sharp correction in nickel prices, calling the supply demand situation “an accident waiting to happen.”
Author: Dorothy Kosich
Posted:  Wednesday , 06 Jun 2007 
RENO, NV -  
While Citigroup has increased its long term nickel price projection from $4/lb to US$6/lb, metals analysts Alan Heap and Alex Tonks termed the supply-demand situation "an accident waiting to happen."
Noting that "nickel prices have been resilient under an accumulation of bearish news, supported by a short squeeze," the analysts declared that they don't believe "these conditions will last. A combination of increasing supply and demand destruction will bring a sharp correction in prices."
In their analysis published Tuesday, Heap and Tonks expressed concerns that the nickel market is "unstable, and prices could halve over a few months when the fundamentals begin to bite."
Nonetheless, Citigroup also forecasts that primary nickel demand in the major consuming economies will increase 10%, while global demand will rise 8%. Several factors could harm primary demand, however, including stainless destocking, substitution of high nickel alloys, and substitution of primary nickel by scrap.
Although LME nickel stocks have doubled from their April low point, Citigroup noted that "total reported stocks remain low and the market is still fundamentally tight."
Meanwhile, they also asserted that "the surge in production of nickel in pig iron presents an important source of new supply and one of the most important threats to the sustainability of high prices." Their research determined that New Caledonia exports are displacing Philippines ore for nickel in pig iron production.
"Production of nickel in pig iron reached 30kt of contained Ni in 2006, up from virtually zero in 2005," Heap and Tonks wrote. "We now estimate that production in 2007 will be around 70kt, and by year end running at 100ktpy." In the meantime, pig iron capital costs are almost zero although producers may be required to produce a higher quality product, they suggested.
Citigroup estimated pig iron operating costs to average US$8-$12/lb.
Among the factors which could cause a sharp decline in the pig iron production:
•	A fall in the nickel price 
•	Environmental problems involving mines in the Philippines and at blast furnaces 
•	Governments may restrict or ban the export of nickel ores. "This seems highly likely and such proposals have already been made in Indonesia and New Caledonia."
In contrast to the supply outlook for other base metals growth, "growth in nickel supply will be determined by the outlook for a few major projects," Citigroup suggested.
Citigroup's analysis asserts that barriers to nickel entry into commodity markets are increasing. "Most of the new supply will be from laterite projects [accounting for more than 90% of new supply] which are expected to face high capital costs and technical challenges."
Capital costs for new laterite projects average US$11.33, sulphides US$4.50, according to Citigroup.
"The cash cost curve is expected to continue to steepen on a trend basis, and industry average cash margins to widen as a consequence," the analysts predicted.


Such moves could make the huge resource near Young NSW a very reasonable propostion.    Notice in a recent blast by the Company that the laterite is now regarded as .72% which to my memory is up from .58% under discussion some months ago


----------



## mickqld

Nickel Falls to 10-Week Low After London Exchange Changes Rules 

By Brett Foley

June 7 (Bloomberg) -- Nickel fell to a 10-week low, erasing its leading position this year on the London Metal Exchange, as stockpiles rose and the bourse imposed new rules to curb what one analyst described as ``collusive'' trading. 

Two or more companies each holding 25 percent or more of LME-monitored nickel stockpiles now need to make more metal available to other buyers. Inventories tracked by the LME increased 2.4 percent to 8,604 tons, the highest since July 10. 


Could be a problem or JRV as it is very sensitive to Nickel prices.


----------



## explod

...  "Inventories tracked by the LME increased 2.4 percent to 8,604 tons, the highest since July 10. "

Granted and indeed caution is required with this stock anyway, however inventories were about 35,000 tons in Jan 06, albiet for a short time.  In my view the sell off has more to do with the markets, particularly the carry trade over the last few days.   A shortage of this metal remains and demand should stay strong.


----------



## henry vanderhave

dont know what to make of this stock.Nickel is running and this company is sitting on a pile of nickel ,nickel price flying and company doing SFA.I detect no sense of urgency,in moving forward.I mean, now is their moment in the sun and they are in bed sleeping.Somebody needs to wake them up.PMRO.

WAKE UUUUUP!   please!!!!!!!   now


----------



## Nifty

henry vanderhave said:


> dont know what to make of this stock.Nickel is running and this company is sitting on a pile of nickel ,nickel price flying and company doing SFA.I detect no sense of urgency,in moving forward.I mean, now is their moment in the sun and they are in bed sleeping.Somebody needs to wake them up.PMRO.
> 
> WAKE UUUUUP!   please!!!!!!!   now




I have noted there are buyers backing up at 22 23 and 24 but the stock is still turning over at 25 26 Where are they coming trom? Maybe its  day traders operating a couple of mil at a polnt. Two grand a day even twice a week beats working 9to 5.


----------



## explod

A buy of 20 million just after the oen this morning,  could be someone in the know getting up at a time when the market is slumbering.   The chart since Feb looks like a nice up trend.   Worth watching now, Chinese memorandum of understanding expires mid Augustt


----------



## henry vanderhave

A six million buy at 3.52pm is very encouraging.Could someone be getting in early before info revealed,have towait for answer.60 mil traded today ,am watching very closely,hopefully its asign of pre shuttle liftoff.


----------



## explod

At 3.35pm another large buy (approximateley 4 mil)  Someone is accumulating consistently but in a manner so as to not alert the general.   The faithful should hold on now.    Buys are consistently larger than sellers


----------



## explod

From 12million traded up to 3.00pm to 30mil now at 3.20pm, ...no announcement, what gives with these huge surges


----------



## bigdog

Todays Australian
http://theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,21754265-15023,00.html

Happy days for the Jervois faithful
May 18, 2007 

JERVOIS Mining shareholders are a savvy mob.

Not only did they force their company board to disclose just why they turned down a possible takeover offer from Intec last month, but they have lit up the switchboards of late about a possible ground-breaking deal with Chinese interests. 

And the news shareholders got today from the Jervois board would be enough to give them a smile heading into the weekend. 

In April Jervois inked a Memorandum of Understanding with Chinese investment firm Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management over a possible joint venture of Jervois' Young nickel project in NSW. 

Young is a beauty. It contains 167 million tonnes of nickel laterite ore with a grade of 0.72 per cent nickel and 0.07 per cent cobalt, relatively low grade on domestic standards. 

Nickel laterites have never been much fun when trying to make a buck. Plenty have tried, plenty have gone broke. 

Just look at the former Cawse and Bulong operations in Western Australia. 

But the rising nickel price gives plenty of incentive to try and get the processing technology right and Jervois is well advanced in that respect. 

Jervois has eyed a production target of some 60,000 tonnes of nickel a year from Young, and 6000 tonnes of cobalt. 

That would put Jervois right up there with the nickel producing heavyweights, including fellow laterite producer Minara Resources. 

But that is all dependent on Jervois' unique hydromet technology being firstly a success, and secondly to such a degree it gives excellent production margins. 

Hydrochloric acid has been used to help refine plenty of other metals in the past, but rarely for nickel and that's what makes Jervois' technology both tricky, and appealing. 

But there is another alternative, one which might just sway Guang Ye into formalising a joint venture. 

It's called nickel pig iron and basically means smelting the laterite resource to produce nickel in a hurry. The process has had a resurgence in New Caledonia and Guang Ye have mooted the option with Jervois as a method of getting quick access to the in-demand metal. 

Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell said he was so confident about the recent talks with Guang Ye representatives - who flew to Australia this month and toured Jervois assets - that a tie-up should be a formality before the end of June. 

“Obviously China is a hard place to do business and Guang Ye have bosses they have to answer to as well,” Mr Pursell said. 

“Another six months and we should have the hydromet process up to scale. “Guang Ye are very keen on it, but there is the ferro-nickel route (nickel pig iron) which is an option.” 

“If that happened, we would still want to go with the big one (hydromet) down the track.” 

Jervois have promised not to deal with any other Chinese parties and has provided Guang Ye with its own business plan for Young. 

Jervois shares, often among the most traded in terms of volume on a daily basis, lifted more than 25 per cent yesterday. 

A good result for the persistent Jervois faithful.


----------



## Bohaty

Hey Bigdog, that article is about a month old, but as a shareholder with a keen interest in Jervois, cheers. Those large buys and high volumes seen in recent few weeks(days)  may seem to indicate that something is up, and that something is a likely JV with the Chinese. Certainly Duncan Pursell seems to think so. "Formality" is a big word, may it ring true.
Quote
_Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell said he was so confident about the recent talks with Guang Ye representatives - who flew to Australia this month and toured Jervois assets - that a tie-up should be a *formality* before the end of June._


----------



## HRL

Hmmm, I'm taking a punt on this one.  If there is a JV announcement with the Chinese it can't be far away.  Sp has had a wobbly old rising low since late March but basically gone sideways.  Still plenty of interest though as it manages to make the top twenties for volume and trades fairly often even though the price hardly moves.  Either I'm incredibly insightful or a complete idiot! Lets hope I'm just lucky...


----------



## explod

A look at the last six months on a daily chart, from the jump in price about 20th Jan. a line drawn underneath reveals a steady uptrend on the highest volume since inception.   The magnitude and possibilities of the nickel laterite (now said to be .72%, not .58% as thought previously) at Young NSW, near to infrastructure is sinking in.   If we are to believe the CEO then an agreement with the Chinese consortium is immenent, and soon.   Some sell off occrred in the last few days, I suspect some ballancing for the end of financial year.   Some technicals have effected the Nickel price also over the last week or so but low inventories and high demand from Chindia will see new upticks in the coming months.  We wait and see.


----------



## bigdog

Todays Australian refer the last article
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,22056161-15023,00.html

It's been a while since Daily Assay had a look at all things Jervois Mining. 

Last time it was mentioned, Jervois was poised to sign a deal with Chinese mob Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management (Guang Ye) to joint venture development of the low-grade Young nickel/cobalt project in NSW. 

Negotiations were continuing, Jervois said, after Guang Ye representatives toured the Young project in a 10-day tour in May. 

Nothing much has been mentioned since. 

Jervois is nearly always among the top-turnover plays on the ASX every day because of the massive stock liquidity and any share price movement is keenly followed by the punters. 

Daily Assay was unable to get a hold of Jervois management today with managing director Duncan Pursell out of the office and on site. 

Apparently he will be back on Friday.


----------



## explod

Daily Assay was unable to get a hold of Jervois management today with managing director Duncan Pursell out of the office and on site. 

Apparently he will be back on Friday.[/QUOTE]

Well it is now Friday.     Big increase in volume today, larger buyers this afternoon.   Quarterly report due in the next week and the nickel price has met support and is rising again. 

Wall Street analyst's are admitting that they may have underestimated the strength in China's expansion.   All could be coming together here IMHO


----------



## alanding

just waken up by the pain of stomach.  Nothing to do. So write down some research of JRV
total shares: 1,739,186,597
options: 50,000,000@0.02    Expiry date 1 Sept 2010
            143804613@0.01  (total:302,614,259 offset executed:158,809,646) Expiry date 30 Nov 2007
current market value:1,739,186,597*0.023=40M
cash: 5M

outstanding project: 
Young Nickel project @ nsw
    167m*0.72%=1.2MT NICKLE * 100=120M= 0.06C jrv (100$ is referenced from RMI calculation by Young_trade. I myself donot understand it very well)
    167m*0.07%=0.116MT cobalt.
  08/02/2007, JRV had an MOT with Chinese GuangLe. it will expired at 07/08/2007. 

others:
Bullabulling GOLD mine: not profitable. They said they will take some action at 30/06/2007. But no ann about this yet.

NYNGAN Nickel+cobalt+Scandium exploration at NSW

Uranium exploration at WA

Forest reefs exploration with JV newcrest.


IMO 
strong point: Chinese link
week point: low grade nickel.
prospect: JV with Chinese GuangLe. 


Just provide some fact and number. any correction welcomed


----------



## bigdog

ASX ann today

26/07/2007	Quarterly Cashflow Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00742084
Money in the bank totals Cash at end of quarter $5,951,227

26/07/2007	asterix	Quarterly Activities Report	
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00742083

YOUNG, NSW
Nickel/Cobalt Laterite Exploration Licences 5527, 5571 and 5152
Possible Ferro-nickel Production
Jervois Mining Ltd has made, possibly, the most significant advance to date in its quest to bring the company’s Young (NSW) nickel laterite deposit into economic production. It is clear from a recent economic study and supporting testwork, that direct smelting of the Young nickel/cobalt resource followed by a nickel/iron alloy beneficiation step is a fast-track route to economic nickel production (see below for further details). Shareholders should understand that the direct smelting route is now a viable and competitive alternative to the chloride leach route which is still being pursued.

Mintek, South Africa
Mintek was commissioned to prepare an initial report ‘Indicative Capital and Operating Costs’. This initial report was followed by a second report entitled ‘Further Simulations and Economic Analyses on the Young Ferro-nickel Project’. Mintek are specialists in mineral and metallurgical technology, with significant experience in smelting of low grade nickel laterites (www.mintek.co.za).

Xstrata Process Support, Falconbridge, Canada
A report has been received from Xstrata Process Support, Falconbridge, Canada (XPS). This group was commissioned during the quarter to conduct preliminary laboratory smelting testwork covering a 'Preliminary Investigation of the Metallurgical Treatment of the Jervois Young Nickel Laterite Ores for Ferro Nickel Production'. Xstrata carried out this work at their Extractive Metallurgy Division in Falconbridge, Ontario, Canada. 

Guang Ye Memorandum of Understanding (MOU)
Following the technical visit of Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd in May 2007, Jervois, through its Chinese agents, Double Link Pty Ltd, have been in regular contact with Guang Ye. The preliminary terms for a possible joint venture as discussed in Melbourne on 17/5/07, were translated into simplified Mandarin and passed to Guang Ye for comment. Jervois is awaiting a reply. In the meantime, Jervois has been approached by another Chinese company, recognised as one of the largest steel makers in China. An invitation to visit has been extended by Jervois and following the granting of entry visas – expected in a few days – the company expects to meet representatives in Melbourne on 30 July 2007.

URANIUM EXPLORATION JOINT VENTURE – WA
Exploration Licences 59/1264, 77/1332, 1333, 1345
Exploration Licence Applications 59/1257, and 77/1440, 1441
New Age Exploration Limited earning 60% over 3 years Exploration Licence 59/1257 at Nalbarra received no objections in the advertising phase and is expected to be approved and recommended for granting in the near future.

BULLABULLING SOUTH, WA
Prospecting Licences 15/4742-48
Prospecting Licence Applications 15/4798-99 and 4887
New Age Exploration Limited earning 60% over 3 years Prospecting Licences P15/4798 and 4799 have been approved and recommended for granting – a process that normally takes only a few days.

FOREST REEFS JOINT VENTURE, NSW
Exploration Licence 4620
Newcrest Operations Limited 80%
Jervois Mining Limited 20%
Newcrest Operations Limited advised that while no field work was carried out, EL4620 has been fully renewed for two years to 18 November 2008.


----------



## alanding

interesting ann 
From    QUARTERLY REPORT TO 30 JUNE 2007
"Jervois is awaiting a reply.  In the meantime, Jervois has been approached by another Chinese company, recognised as one of the largest steel makers in China. An invitation to visit has been extended by Jervois and following the granting of entry visas – expected in a few days – the company expects to meet representatives in Melbourne on 30 July 2007"

From 8 February 2007 MOU with Young:
*"Jervois has given a commitment that it will not deal with any other Chinese entity while Guang Ye is considering its decision. This commitment would last for 6 months."*

So I think GuangYe is gone.


----------



## bigdog

ASX ann Aug 9
09/08/2007	Progress Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00747211

SHAREHOLDER UPDATE
Young, NSW Smelting Project Update
Direct smelting of the nickel and cobalt bearing laterite ore has, due to high nickel prices, become an attractive alternative to the previously proposed and on-going chloride leach treatment. In this regard, the presence of the Moomba-Sydney gas pipeline, plus the ready availability of coal in NSW, has given major impetus to this proposed smelting alternative.

Process simulation for the mining of about 4 million tonnes per annum of laterite would yield 29,000 tonnes per annum of contained nickel in a ferro-nickel product at saleable nickel grade. The graph shown below plots Internal Rate of Return (IRR) against the nickel price in US dollars per pound of nickel for a 20 year project. The Young resource should be capable of producing 0.8% nickel in laterite to any smelter for up to 20 years. Any lower grade resource could be treated in a chloride leach system. Some overlap of
the two proposed processes would be likely during actual production.

Bullabulling South
Prospecting Licences 15/4742-48 and 15/4798-99
Prospecting Licence Application 15/4887
A reverse circulation drilling rig is due to arrive on 11/8/07 and drilling will start immediately. The main targets of the drilling programme are nickel/copper sulphides (as at the nearby Nepean Nickel Mine) and gold mineralisation similar to past discoveries at Bullabulling, specifically the Gibralter mineralisation which is the nearest large open pit. The maximum depth of drilling will be 150 metres at present.

Nyngan, NSW - Scandium
A preliminary report from Xstrata in Canada on small scale smelting tests has been received. This scandium work achieved what was expected and the testing will now be expanded to include the smelting of larger samples. It is considered that further explanation might be prejudicial to the commercial interests of Jervois and its shareholders.

General
As foreshadowed in the recent quarterly report, an approach has been made by a second Chinese group interested in joint venturing the Young nickel project. As a consequence, on 30 July 2007, Jervois met representatives from that company.

They were fully briefed on the Jervois nickel laterite projects and expect to complete their appraisal within 30 days. That group claim particular expertise in smelting.

Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd
Our Chinese agents, Double Link Pty Ltd, report that the group’s interest is on-going. We await the outcome.


----------



## explod

bigdog said:


> Todays Australian refer the last article
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,22056161-15023,00.html
> 
> It's been a while since Daily Assay had a look at all things Jervois Mining.
> 
> Last time it was mentioned, Jervois was poised to sign a deal with Chinese mob Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management (Guang Ye) to joint venture development of the low-grade Young nickel/cobalt project in NSW.
> 
> Negotiations were continuing, Jervois said, after Guang Ye representatives toured the Young project in a 10-day tour in May.
> 
> Nothing much has been mentioned since.
> 
> Jervois is nearly always among the top-turnover plays on the ASX every day because of the massive stock liquidity and any share price movement is keenly followed by the punters.
> 
> Daily Assay was unable to get a hold of Jervois management today with managing director Duncan Pursell out of the office and on site.
> 
> Apparently he will be back on Friday.




Well the time has come, the minute of understanding ends next week.  ominously silent on all fronts, though selling seems to have dried up, who knows


----------



## explod

The period of the Memorandum of Understanding with Guang Ye has now expired.   Combined with a number of other unsatisfactory reporting tendencies, one is left wonder what at may take for the regulators to take an interest in the management of this company.

Great inferred promises with no follow through


----------



## bigdog

I sent email to Kevin Andrusiak requesting to write update on his prior news report on JRV dated July 11, 2007 per below:

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,22056161-15023,00.html

It's been a while since Daily Assay had a look at all things Jervois Mining.

Last time it was mentioned, Jervois was poised to sign a deal with Chinese mob Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management (Guang Ye) to joint venture development of the low-grade Young nickel/cobalt project in NSW.

Negotiations were continuing, Jervois said, after Guang Ye representatives toured the Young project in a 10-day tour in May.

Nothing much has been mentioned since.

Jervois is nearly always among the top-turnover plays on the ASX every day because of the massive stock liquidity and any share price movement is keenly followed by the punters.

Daily Assay was unable to get a hold of Jervois management today with managing director Duncan Pursell out of the office and on site.

Apparently he will be back on Friday.

andrusiakk@theaustralian.com.au


----------



## explod

bigdog said:


> I sent email to Kevin Andrusiak requesting to write update on his prior news report on JRV dated July 11, 2007 per below:
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,22056161-15023,00.html
> 
> It's been a while since Daily Assay had a look at all things Jervois Mining.
> 
> Last time it was mentioned, Jervois was poised to sign a deal with Chinese mob Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management (Guang Ye) to joint venture development of the low-grade Young nickel/cobalt project in NSW.
> 
> Negotiations were continuing, Jervois said, after Guang Ye representatives toured the Young project in a 10-day tour in May.
> 
> Nothing much has been mentioned since.
> 
> Jervois is nearly always among the top-turnover plays on the ASX every day because of the massive stock liquidity and any share price movement is keenly followed by the punters.
> 
> Daily Assay was unable to get a hold of Jervois management today with managing director Duncan Pursell out of the office and on site.
> 
> Apparently he will be back on Friday.
> 
> andrusiakk@theaustralian.com.au





If we look at the wording of your last two posts Bigdog, we seem to be going around in circles, unless I am missing something.

And certainly a long way from a high turnover stock these days.   Luckily, I think, got the bulk of my money out a few weeks ago just as it fell through     .025    But I believe we should determine to get to the bottom of this one.


----------



## bigdog

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22400611-15023,00.html

*DAILY Assay  September 11, 2007 JRV update by Kevin yesterday*
email: andrusiakk@theaustralian.com.au

Refer the second story in article:

Now back to our favourite NSW junior nickel laterite hopeful, Jervois Mining.

Shareholders, and there are plenty given the 1.85 billion shares floating around on the market, have pinned their hopes that there are a number of supposedly interested Chinese partners coming to the fore to help develop Jervois' massive Young nickel laterite play.

After Chinese mob Guangdong Guang Ye Assets Management had a sniff around Young in May, Jervois indicated they were poised to sign a deal.

There's been nothing since, although Jervois boss Duncan Pursell said early August that another Chinese group had become interested.

Meanwhile, Jervois was looking seriously at an option to direct-smelt the laterite ore to produce up to 29,000 tonnes of nickel concentrate a year.

So what gives with the lack of communication on all things Chinese?

Pursell told Daily Assay today that we shouldn't be reading too much into the lack of an update on all things Jervois and Chinese.

Both Guang Ye and the other mob are still very interested in the company's hopes and dreams.  At least that's what the Jervois agent tells him.

When asked if he wanted things to move a bit quicker, Pursell responded "I've tried".

"There's not a lot more that I can do," he said.

"Things move slowly sometimes when you do business in China. But that's the cross we have to bare."

email: andrusiakk@theaustralian.com.au


----------



## bigdog

JRV  	9:41 AM  	   	Progress Report re Young Nickel/Cobalt Laterite
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00758750

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Re: YOUNG NICKEL/COBALT LATERITE
On 30 July 2007, the company met representatives of United Sino-Steel Investment & Engineering Co Ltd (USS). That company was represented by Liang Dong (Chairman) and Xu Ying, Vice President. USS is part of the Shougang Group, based in Beijing and founded in 1919. The Shougang Group has been recognised as one of the largest steel makers in China with particular expertise in smelting.

USS were fully briefed on the Jervois nickel laterite projects. On 10 August, USS advised that a second visit to Australia was required for further discussions. These would include “several major issues related to the structure of the possible joint venture” and “other technical and financial issues to be clarified and understood”. The company profile provided by USS forms part of this announcement.

As a consequence, Jervois has invited the Chairman, Liang Dong of USS to re-visit, accompanied by 3 other executives. A second meeting therefore now seems probable in October 2007.  Shareholders are advised that whilst these Young, NSW negotiations may well be ultimately successfully concluded with a Chinese group, it is going to be a slow process and may take some months to complete.

Company Profile:
United Sino-Steel Investment & Engineering Co., Ltd., incorporated under the Corporate Law of People’s Republic of China in 2005, is strategically positioned and actively engaged in energy and resources related developments, commodities import & export, logistics and shipping, projects investment and management. With head office in Beijing, China,the branch companies and representative offices operate worldwide either independently or with selected strong and competent local partners. The composite of shareholder's structure is well balanced in terms of financial capability and technical expertise, which guarantee our clients, partners, stakeholders, host country authorities that the projects are handled professionally from due diligence to engineering, and to successfully commissioning. Our invaluable international investment expertise and project management experience as well as long-time nurtured relationship with critical government authorities in various host countries give us an unparalleled advantage and competitive edge to maneuver at will in a more sophisticated and complex business environment as an outward looking and environment friendly enterprise.


----------



## slyty80

*JRV - Jervois Mining Limited*

Check yesterdays arvos announcment.  It looks promising

Guang Ye, with whom the company had a Memorandum of Understanding (now expired) have dropped out only to be immediately replaced by Guandong Province New Technology, Zhuhai PR China. There are three other major
Chinese groups active also and requesting meetings with Double Link. There is also great interest from a mining and smelting group based in the Philippines which has opened discussions directly with the company. 

All this activity points to the strong possibility of a partner for Jervois and the resultant potential for an increase in shareholder value.

Dave

Holding JRV, MOX, MWE, WMT, ROY, MCL


----------



## hangseng

*Re: JRV - Jervois Mining Limited*



slyty80 said:


> Check yesterdays arvos announcment.  It looks promising
> 
> Guang Ye, with whom the company had a Memorandum of Understanding (now expired) have dropped out only to be immediately replaced by Guandong Province New Technology, Zhuhai PR China. There are three other major
> Chinese groups active also and requesting meetings with Double Link. There is also great interest from a mining and smelting group based in the Philippines which has opened discussions directly with the company.
> 
> All this activity points to the strong possibility of a partner for Jervois and the resultant potential for an increase in shareholder value.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Holding JRV, MOX, MWE, WMT, ROY, MCL




"Guandong Province New Technology"

Watch this closely: 

Nickel Metal Hydride rechargeable batteries - forte of Guangdong
Nickel Stainless Steel Coil and Strip - forte of Guangdong
Nickel Metal Hydride button cell - forte of Guangdong
Li/Nickel batteries are the way of the future -  forte of Guangdong

I could go on but this is beginning to look plainly obvious. JRV is now firmly on my watchlist. I can see why it has drifted but this may be shortlived.

As I say, just watch.


----------



## bigdog

Yesterday's Australian

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22803507-15023,00.html

*Jervois Mining in rough stretch*
Kevin Andrusiak | November 22, 2007

IT has been some time since Jervois Mining popped up on the Daily Assay radar.

For the uninitiated, Jervois is one for the day traders with many millions of shares changing hands every day, as the 43-year-old company negotiates the maze of becoming a nickel laterite producer with its massive deposit near Young in NSW.

By the sound of the chairman's address at today's AGM, things aren't going too smoothly for Jervois.

“This is not where I expected the company's progress to be at this time,” Duncan Pursell told shareholders when commenting on the company's radical hydrochloric acid leach plans to unlock the nickel at Young.

“We are two year's behind.”

While Jervois grapples with the technicalities of hydrochloric acid leach, it has also taken the chance to look at direct smelting of the Young ore - or pig nickel.

Pig nickel has gained popularity with Chinese mills to relieve nickel production shortages, but is by no means a long term solution to their seemingly insatiable resources appetite.

The problem with the ore at Young and pig nickel production is that the cobalt could attract a penalty.

As for who has cast an eye over the project to become a financial partner, it is fairly old news that there are a number of Chinese partners looking.

That talk has been around for most of the year, yet nothing seems to have been put down on paper in what would be a deal maker for the company.

Now it seems that a Filipino nickel mining company has also expressed interest.

In reality, Jervois is still years away from nickel production (outside of Pig Nickel) at Young. The share price has lifted more than 50 per cent in the past 12 months from 1.1c to 1.6c, but the big return investors are hoping for is going to take plenty of patience.

At least Pursell and the board have decided to get rid of the Bullabulling operation where it was hoping the funds from heap leaching of the ore to extract gold would provide a steady cashflow to develop Young.

“In the event, it has been a liability in operation.”

Given that in ground resource is around $360 million worth of gold, according to Pursell, and obviously nothing to do with the JORC code, it should prove relatively easy to dispose of.

But Pursell saved the best for last, waxing philosophical on the state of play in the world's economy.

“The company has potentially valuable mineral assets but with a market cap of less than $30 million is decidedly in the minnow category.”

“If we were listed on AIM or the Vancouver exchange (he might possibly meant the Toronto Stock Exchange because the Vancouver Stock Exchange hasn't been around since 1999 when it merged with the Alberta Stock Exchange to create the Canadian Venture Exchange which specialises in small-cap listings) there is little doubt that the market cap would be much bigger.”

And this about the state of the global economy: “A huge rise in the gold price is still highly likely against a background of a falling US dollar, the sub-prime mortgage crisis in the USA and the strong possibility of an inflationary surge worldwide.”

“This latter a near certainty with most commodities at 3 to 8 times the levels seen just a few years ago.”

Too true, Duncan. It sounds like there's never been a better time to be a nickel miner.

Now mush mush on Young.


----------



## mr_delta

Looks like some activity is returning back on this counter....hit 1.8c today....has moved up by 0.2c (no big deal, but looking at the recent past - that is a movement IMO)....any idea if one of the "many potential JV" could eventuate???


----------



## slyty80

Yeh the last couple of days has got me curious aswell.  JRV has been trading with higher volumes than we've seen in the past couple of months.  One could only think JV with Chinese about to finnally happen.  This stock has certainly been in a downward trend from disappointment of no announcement of a JV that has been in the pipelines for a while now.  If JV happens I think its reasonalble to expect a sp jump between 2.5 - 3 cents.  I'd love to know what everyone else is thinking with this one?

David


----------



## evwatkins

I went to the AGM & asked Duncan if Jervois is still in talks with Sino-Steel? To which Duncan answered: Yes!!
So we will see. It would be good if he gave an update regarding Sino-Steel to the shareholders/market.


----------



## explod

mr_delta said:


> Looks like some activity is returning back on this counter....hit 1.8c today....has moved up by 0.2c (no big deal, but looking at the recent past - that is a movement IMO)....any idea if one of the "many potential JV" could eventuate???




Yes agreed.  In fact last July looked a lot stronger but soon fell away.  Of course nickel was about $15 lb then, now at $12 so the move could have something behind it.


----------



## slyty80

I'm convinced something will be announced soon.  Just have a look at the market depth this morning.  I think we'll see a high volume traded again today


----------



## bigdog

slyty80

JRV looks like is on the move this morning with 82,978,576 shares traded in first hour!!!

JRV SP   	$0.021  	   	  +$0.003   	  +16.67%   	 high of  $0.021  	 low of $0.019  	 82,978,576 shares  	 $1,667,211  @	 30-Nov 11:02:30


----------



## explod

bigdog said:


> slyty80
> 
> JRV looks like is on the move this morning with 82,978,576 shares traded in first hour!!!
> 
> JRV SP   	$0.021  	   	  +$0.003   	  +16.67%   	 high of  $0.021  	 low of $0.019  	 82,978,576 shares  	 $1,667,211  @	 30-Nov 11:02:30






We have gone into Pre open, trading halt either, ASX explanation (doubtfull on this uptic) or an announcement coming.  If as some above believe could be a good run up.


----------



## slyty80

Any thoughts on what will happen with JRV on Monday??  Even though there has been no announcement there is speculation of a JV soon, why else would we see what we did on Thursday and Friday.  I'm hoping to sell at 2.4 cents but am wondering the sp will even get that high.  I'm concerned that profit takers from last weeks rise could keep the price down.


----------



## slyty80

I got this off another forum which I found interesting
**********************************************

2/02/07, 1.6c,1.9c,1.6c,1.9c, 60,313,923
JRV, 23/02/07, 1.8c,2.1c,1.8c,2.1c, 72,532,802
JRV, 26/02/07, 2.4c,(4.1c),2.4c,3.9c,455,166,998

10 days later INL advises of failed merger attempt but intends to execise 107 million options on or before 30/11/007. .
(NOW)
JRV, 26/11/07 1.6c, 1.7, 1.6, 1.7c 10,282,947 
JRV, 28/11/07, 1.6c,1.7,1.6,1.6c. 10,553,994
JRV, 29/11/07, 1.7c,1.8,1.6,1.8c.. 44,596,403
JRV, 30/11/07, 1.9c,(2.1),1.8,2.0c. 137,986,469

30/11/07 Sales of JRV increasing - options exercise finalization date for JRV this day. We are to believe JRV shareholders mostly exercising the options (which is preferred?). JRV CEO in ASX explanation says China/Overseas merger plays still in abeyance. 
He will however check top 20 this week to Ascertain if any new shareholder has emerged as large parcels being bought.


----------



## evwatkins

Alive and kicking once again!

can someone explain what this ann means?

have been sitting on this one for ages and still under what i paid for them, all good i hope!


----------



## henry vanderhave

Apparently good metallurgical test results plus interest from new chinese player in regards to funding ,technology,they have pilot plants treating ore like jervois.Seetodays news release.


----------



## bigdog

ASX ANN

SP currently is up 0.002   	  11.11%
JRV   	0.02  	  0.002   	  11.11%   	with high of 	0.022  	low of 0.016  	60,898,488 shares  	$1,196,067  @	13-Dec 12:30:53 PM

13/12/2007	Metallurgical Work on Nickel Cobalt Laterite
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00795005

Metallurgical Work on Young Nickel/Cobalt Laterite – On-going Testwork   
The company wishes to advise that significant advances have been made in recent weeks which include the successful re-generation of hydrochloric acid and the precipitation of an iron product (hematite).  Shareholders have been advised previously that recovery of most of the hydrochloric acid consumed in the Company’s novel approach to leaching the Young nickel laterite is absolutely essential for the commercial process to evolve.  The Company views this as a most significant and potentially and vital breakthrough.  

The above testwork has been carried out in Canada and Sydney with confirmatory tests in Perth W.A.  Further confirmatory testwork is continuing.

Outotec 
The company has already reported preliminary good nickel and cobalt recoveries from an elegant variation of the above process (precise details are subject to a Confidentiality Agreement).  As a consequence a further 50,000 Euros has been allotted for Finland with the objective of testing two stages of countercurrent leaching to try to reduce acid consumption and identifying possible Capital and Operating Costs for this alternative approach.  This latter work is expected to be completed by end March 2008.  

Direct Smelting for Young Laterites  
This is also a viable option for treating the ‘Young’ laterites if the nickel price stays above US.$9.50 per pound.  Cobalt would not be recovered which is a disadvantage.  Ultimately any commercial plant may well include a smelting plant as an adjunct to an acid leach plant. This latter approach is actually happening in China and the Company has been approached by Yunnan Jiaming Technology Company Limited (Jiaming) on 11 December, 2007.  Jiaming has operated pilot plants for nickel leaching(200 mtpd) and ferro-nickel smelting (100mtpd).  It also has proprietary heap leaching technology and is interested in cooperation with Jervois by offering technology, funds and equipment.


----------



## panikhide

evwatkins said:


> Alive and kicking once again!
> 
> can someone explain what this ann means?
> 
> have been sitting on this one for ages and still under what i paid for them, all good i hope!




What does the announcement mean? I think the first paragraph of the announcement is self-explanatory.



> The company wishes to advise that significant advances have been made in recent weeks which include the successful re-generation of hydrochloric acid and the precipitation of an iron product (hematite).  Shareholders have been advised previously that recovery of most of the hydrochloric acid consumed in the Company’s novel approach to leaching the Young nickel laterite is absolutely essential for the commercial process to evolve.  The Company views this as a most significant and potentially and vital breakthrough.


----------



## slyty80

Anyone know the reason for todays rise in sp?  Up 16%.  There hasn't been an announcement since 13/12.


----------



## explod

slyty80 said:


> Anyone know the reason for todays rise in sp?  Up 16%.  There hasn't been an announcement since 13/12.




The stumbling block was always to find an economic way to process the laterite.  On face value the recent announcement indicates that this has been solved as long at Nickel stays above US$9 a pound (Imp. Weight).  At the moment it is about $12     With thoughts on Christmas no one has taken too much notice but I think those following this are moving back in.


----------



## combankau

JRV in play imo.

Been watching this closely recently, consistant buying for the past month, checked the recods today to see who is long after buying dec/jan, DAIWA Japan Broker firm have bought 24.4mil in dec/jan & a total of 32.4mil over the past year & have not sold any, question now is who is the japanese clients buying up JRV & is there a deal on its way, imo I think we will see 2.1/2.2 resistance broken & a run to .03-.04 range very soon.

Also what was interesting was the top 5 long positions over dec/jan alll came from full service brokers not online brokers which is the usual case:

*Long Dec/Jan*

DAIWA (JAPAN) - BOUGHT 32.4MIL
OPES PRIME - BOUGHT 24.9MIL
TRICOM - BOUGHT 16.3MIL
WILSONS - BOUGHT 5.2MIL
PATTERSONS - BOUGHT 3.0MIL


I think having a Japanese broker firm on the register buying up JRV says it all, something is brewing again & only a matter of time before it unfolds.


----------



## refined silver

Interesting article on Cobalt prices going wild on predicted supply shortage, could also explain some interest in JRV.

http://www.mineweb.co.za/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page36?oid=43655&sn=Detail


----------



## explod

Stainless-Steel Production May Rise 8.6%, CRU Says (Update1) 

By Chanyaporn Chanjaroen

Jan. 14 (Bloomberg) -- Stainless-steel production will expand as much as eight times faster this year than in 2007 as mills replenish stockpiles, research group CRU said. 

Growth may be as fast as 8.6 percent, with almost half the 2.5 million-metric-ton increase from China, Vanessa Davidson, research manager for CRU's special steels and alloys division, said in London on Jan. 11. Last year's estimate of 1 percent growth will be revised in March, she said. 

``We're looking for decent growth in 2008,'' said Davidson, who has been managing her division for a decade. 

China is expanding output from 7.5 million tons last year after building up capacity to supply export industries. Tangshan Iron & Steel Co., based in Hebei province near Beijing, will start production this year at a mill with annual capacity of 600,000 tons, Davidson said. Shangxi Taigang Stainless Steel Co., Zhangjiagang Pohang Stainless Steel Co., and Liangzhong Stainless Steel are also increasing capacity. 

Western Europe is now the most ``buoyant'' stainless-steel market, according to Davidson. Steel mills began replenishing stockpiles toward the end of 2007 and demand has strengthened. 

``Mills in Europe said they are fully booked in January and February and some through March,'' Davidson said. So-called lead times, the period needed to make and ship goods after receiving orders, are about 10 weeks in Europe, she said. Typically mills take four to six weeks to fulfill customer orders and lead times above that suggest there is a backlog. 

Base Prices 

In Germany, the base price for cold-rolled coil was raised by 7.1 percent in December, Davidson said. Base prices reflect demand for metal and exclude the cost of ingredients including chrome and nickel, which are paid through a separate premium. 

ThyssenKrupp AG, Germany's largest steelmaker, doesn't publish base prices, spokesman Daniel Tummarello said today from Duisburg, Germany. 

Growth in stainless-steel production may be lower than expected should weaker demand in Japan and the U.S., the second- and third-largest producers of the alloy, encourage mills to extend production cuts beyond January. U.S. plants cut output 14 percent in the first 11 months of last year, according to CRU. 

``If demand from distributors and end-users in North America and Asia doesn't pick up soon from current levels, perhaps we may see growth of 4 to 5 percent,'' Davidson said. 

More Chinese stainless-steel production doesn't necessarily mean greater demand for nickel since producers there have been increasing output of nickel-free and low-nickel alloys, Davidson said. 

To contact the reporters on this story: Chanyaporn Chanjaroen in London at cchanjaroen@bloomberg.net 

Last Updated: January 14, 2008 12:09 EST


----------



## mr_delta

Guys,

I am a holder in JRV for more than a year now…hence my interpretation of the Qrtly Report announced today is clouded by the fact that I am a holder wishing the sp to shoot / move / nudge northwards!!!! Can anyone else with a more unbiased view towards JRV review this Quarterly Report & post his / her comments. That would be highly appreciated. Also, your views on the company on the whole is also sought. Another point I wish to note is that all through the recent turmoil in the last 3 weeks, the sp of JRV has not gone down by even 0.1c from 1.7c. What could have caused this to withstand all this without even the slightest dent to its sp? No share in my holding or watchlist can boast of this achievement in the last 3 weeks….Your thoughts????
Thanks in advance...


----------



## MS+Tradesim

mr_delta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a holder in JRV for more than a year now…hence my interpretation of the Qrtly Report announced today is clouded by the fact that I am a holder wishing the sp to shoot / move / nudge northwards!!!! Can anyone else with a more unbiased view towards JRV review this Quarterly Report & post his / her comments. That would be highly appreciated. Also, your views on the company on the whole is also sought. Another point I wish to note is that all through the recent turmoil in the last 3 weeks, the sp of JRV has not gone down by even 0.1c from 1.7c. What could have caused this to withstand all this without even the slightest dent to its sp? No share in my holding or watchlist can boast of this achievement in the last 3 weeks….Your thoughts????
> Thanks in advance...




I have been in and out of JRV over the years and have followed them closely. I'm a believer in the long-term potential of this co. but the opportunity cost of just holding them is far too high. So I haven't held any for a while now. The qtrly report seems to say the same old, "Some progress but nothing firm." Only thing of real interest was the possibility of scandium production as early as next year. But remains to be seen. I don't know what has stopped JRV from going lower.


----------



## mr_delta

Thanks MS+Tradeism for your input....much appreciated.....Does the mention of a JV with a "major player" make you think that this time its gonna happen? I think though they have said this a zillion times before, this time it sounds like they have someone ready to sign ( or am I again seeing things which are not there?)....

Held JRV for more than a year now & sitting on a very small profit...wouldn't feel good if I sell now & see some good deal go through taking the sp up, up & away....holding for now & if I can get my hands on a small spare amount of cash, then will definitely buy JRV...


----------



## Touch of Gold

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and I am in sync with Mr Delta. I have big chunk of my portfolio invested in JRV and have been increasing my % share for past 6 years. The company has been jumping the gun ever since I can remember with false predictions without the follow through. To top it up they always include the added legal jargon so as to protect themselves from misguiding future prospects.

But this time the wording is different, read between the lines in their last report sounds like something is brewing. They add the extra comment, that as long as the "World Economy keeps ticking".  No other information,,,,,,WHY???  

Maybe they know we are all fed up with the "fairies in the sky" BS
Maybe we’ll only find out when someone has already signed.............


----------



## vegas94

*jervoisvision2008*

The time to act is now. So for those  who want to see Jervois move forward in 2008 read the pasted text below. It is from the Hotcopper forum:


"A number of disgruntled Jervois shareholders have come together to form a unifying voice for other concerned Jervois shareholders be they minor shareholders or top 10 shareholders. Any Jervois shareholder who believes a change needs to occur in the current board be it a replacement of the current Director (Duncan Pursell) or addition to the current board (2 candidates have emerged who have credentials required) please send an email to : 

jervoisvision2008@live.com 


Please state your name & whether you would prefer to remove Duncan Pursell from the current Director role or whether you would prefer to add a new director to the board with more experience in financing mining/mineral ventures. Please also state your holdings in Jervois shares. This information would only ever be used to tally the 5% quota of issued shares held or 100 shareholders required to call an extra ordinary meeting to put forward the changes needed to the current board. These would then have to be voted on. For those that missed it: 


249D Calling of general meeting by directors when requested by members (1) The directors of a company must call and arrange to hold a general meeting on the request of: (a) members with at least 5% of the votes that may be cast at the general meeting; or (b) at least 100 members who are entitled to vote at the general meeting. 


74% of issued Jervois shares are held by those outside of the top 20 shareholders. If you want to make a change to the glacial speed with which Jervois moves, make your voices heard. "


----------



## explod

Something is going on here.   Sudden jump in price on very increased volume.  No announcement at this stage.


----------



## mr_delta

Call it intuition or call it just plain old simple hope....this movement in JRV & the long position taken by some Japanese brokerage houses (in the tune of a 100 mil or so) says that something is due to happen soon....what is it? I do not know...but something for sure....any idea guys????


----------



## Touch of Gold

Nothing reported by ASX that would mirror the price rise.
Does anyone know how to really find out whos been buying in the last 2 weeks......
Todays pre-open looks like the trend is going to continue.......
Does anybody know whats going on?????


----------



## Touch of Gold

JRV has taken a hit >>>>> downwards...Last trade  14 cents
The good news is that there is new a new initial substantial holder, Private company buys 5.93% , 127 Million shares.......reported just before closing time. Thats interesting..
Tomorrows a new day


----------



## Sean K

Seems to be something going on with JRV. Any clues?

Definate increase in buyer support. 

Will be interesting to see how it finishes.


----------



## Touch of Gold

Up today, again ,,,  .022 cents, Solid performance
No news, nothing, whats going on, Insider trading????


----------



## Touch of Gold

TRADING HALT!!!!!!!!!!

Yep,,Just as I thought, insiders knew this was coming and have been buying big over the last 3 days....
Lets just see whats in the new JV agreement...
If its all good, price could really shift north......


----------



## mr_delta

If you look at the graph for JRV in the last 5 years or so, you will observe that  it moves in a narrow range for months on end and then announces some deals / possible deals and its price sky-rockets by 300 - 700% (it does come back down to earth as they haven't been able to close a deal yet, but that can change, we all know).

See the period around Dec 04, Feb 07 (churns in a narrow range for weeks) and spike thereafter immediately.

A similar paatern was created in the last few weeks where the sp moved from 1.6 - 1.8c range and now a trading halt has been announced. Lets see what happens on Tuesday when the halt is supposed to be lifted.


One more point to be taken into consideration this time is that in the last 4-5 months we have had two announcement regarding Change in Substantial Holding and we've had around 100 mill+ shares bought by Japanese investors and around 120mill by Norman Seckhold. A google search for Norman Seckhold shows that he is not a small fry.

Looks interesting for the next few days...lets see what they will be announcing on / before Tuesday...


----------



## panikhide

Trading halt has been lifted. The price certainly has shot up again. 

The company has made one announcement subsequent to the trading halt being lifted:  	 Young Development Agreement signed with China.

Jervois Mining Ltd (ASX: JRV) has entered into a Frame Agreement for the cooperative development of the Young nickel laterite resource in NSW, Australia.  

Jervois Mining has agreed to the project development deal with the China Railway Group Limited (www.crec.cn), Resource Development Branch; a company registered in Beijing China (China Railway Resource) and Yunnan Jiaming Technology and Industry Company, a company registered in Kunming, Yunnan, China (Jiaming).

This is a joint venture agreement, under which JRV will contribute its exploration licences and the Chinese companies will contribute funding and technology for recovery of nickel and cobalt.

Looks like a positive way to start getting the stuff out of the ground.


----------



## Touch of Gold

This is the best news I've heard in a long time. Considering the number of Chinese investors, the planned initial production and well figured out long term vision sounds like the investing consortium have put on their thinking caps on and hammered out a well balanced agreement for both the investor and JRV. I have been with JRV for over 6 years and belive for the first time we are playing with a bat and ball and both teams are ready to play. :jump:


----------



## mr_delta

Touch of Gold said:


> This is the best news I've heard in a long time. Considering the number of Chinese investors, the planned initial production and well figured out long term vision sounds like the investing consortium have put on their thinking caps on and hammered out a well balanced agreement for both the investor and JRV. I have been with JRV for over 6 years and belive for the first time we are playing with a bat and ball and both teams are ready to play. :jump:




6 years with JRV....wow...you sure are the person I was looking out for then....you have experienced the announcements of these 6 years first hand ...how different does it sound this time compared to the last few times? I think this time its for real i.e. it can materialize...what are your views on this? If the guidelines / milestones start getting hit as per their announcement then the market will definitely change its tune as after the initial rush last tuesday, things have been quite slack and the slide has been pretty disappointing from 3.8 --> 2.2c....

Goodluck to all holders...fingers crossed


----------



## Miner

Folks
I wished to provide you full report story from Eureka Report
But do not want to get an interaction (?) from friendly moderators

So extract within copyright story


*A mouse that might roar 
By Michael Feller   
*

PORTFOLIO POINT: *Jervois is a tiny company, but two big joint venture partners could change that. *

Junior miner Jervois Mining (JRV) could well become the Fortescue of nickel, speculates Melbourne investment analyst Richard Campbell. 

“When I first looked at the company, back when nickel was $US50,000 a tonne, I saw it was sitting on roughly $30–50 billion worth of nickel in raw terms,” Campbell says. “It’s also got perhaps $3 billion worth of cobalt and a significant amount of iron ore at a grade of 15%. I thought this must be the most undervalued company in Australia.” 

The word is out, yet even though Jervois has gained some 20% over the past week to reach a market cap of about $50 million (it closed on Tuesday at 2.3 ¢), it’s still a relatively tiny (and speculative) company, one that has been quietly going about its business – mainly gold, and before that, copper mining – since first listing in Adelaide back in 1963. 

On June 2, Jervois announced a clever three-way deal with two top Chinese partners, one a proven joint venture operator, the other one of the world's biggest railway companies. With free carried interest of 20%, and the option to take that up to 30% dollar-for-dollar, Jervois is now working alongside Yunnan Jiaming, a nickel specialist, and the $US15 billion China Railway Group on a nickel laterite project outside Young, NSW. "


----------



## Touch of Gold

Thanks Miner for that Refs report......

The share price has been holding back most probably due to previuos failed attemps to lockin an agreement, and there have been many.

Will it path your floor with Gold, I don't know, but other similiar companies that have been undervalued have mimicked a similiar path.


----------



## agro

i also saw the eureka report and having held FMG, can see some similarities 

on another note:

Nickel Rises to Three-Week High as BHP Shuts Australian Smelter  

By Chanyaporn Chanjaroen

June 12 (Bloomberg) -- Nickel rose to a three-week high after BHP Billiton Ltd., the world's third-largest producer of the metal, said it will shut down an Australian smelter and refinery that produces about 2 percent of world supply.

The earlier-than-planned rebuild of the Kalgoorlie smelter furnace will reduce nickel sales by 28,000 metric tons, the Melbourne-based company said today. The Kwinana refinery will be closed during the overhaul.

``It's a positive driver for the market,'' Adam Rowley, an analyst at Macquarie Group Ltd. in London, said today by phone. ``With the disruption in Australia, nickel is moving to a balance from a surplus.''

Nickel for delivery in three months on the London Metal Exchange rose as much as $1,400, or 6 percent, to $24,600 a ton, the highest intraday price since May 22. It traded at $24,595 a ton as of 6:16 p.m. local time.

The Kalgoorlie closure added to concern about supply. Minara Resources Ltd., Australia's second-largest nickel producer, cut its output forecast two days ago by as much as 23 percent. Stockpiles of the metal, used in stainless steel, have fallen 8.2 percent since April 30 to 47,220 tons, according to LME data.

Goldman Sachs Group Inc. reduced its nickel forecasts for this year through 2010 because of surplus supply. Prices will average $24,522 this year, 15 percent less than the previous estimate, the bank's analysts said in a report dated yesterday. They cut the 2009 forecast by 34 percent.

Slower growth in stainless-steel production will limit any gain in nickel prices this year, Macquarie's Rowley said. UBS AG's strategist John Reade recommends investors sell nickel futures once prices exceed $28,000, a level last reached May 8.

Commodities Index

The UBS Bloomberg Constant Maturity index tracking 26 commodities fell 0.7 percent as the dollar gained against the euro and yen, eroding commodities' investment appeal as a currency hedge.

Copper dropped $70, or 0.9 percent, to $7,850 a ton. LME- monitored copper inventories fell 650 tons, or 0.5 percent, to 120,625 tons, extending this year's drop to 39 percent. Including those monitored by bourses in Shanghai and New York, they totaled 169,469 tons, or 3.3 days of global consumption, according to Bloomberg calculations. Last year's average was 4.9 days.

Tin fell $400, or 1.9 percent, to $21,100 a ton after LME- monitored inventories fell 335 tons, or 4.5 percent, to 7,190 tons, the lowest since Sept. 1, 2005.

Among other LME-traded metals, aluminum dropped $8 to $2,952 and lead declined $40 to $1,840. Zinc fell $49 to $1,871 a ton.

To contact the reporter on this story: Chanyaporn Chanjaroen in London at cchanjaroen@bloomberg.net
Last Updated: June 12, 2008 13:22 EDT


----------



## Touch of Gold

The SP can only go up from here (not considering any major world event).
An agreement that has been well thought out by all parties.
Nickle and Cobalt rising and will be in high demand for the next 10-20 years due to that both are used in the new generation light batteries for Hybrid Autos.
Can it even get any better, Yep, this is just the beginning.......


----------



## Sean K

agro said:


> i also saw the eureka report and having held FMG, can see some similarities



Similarities between FMG and JRV? Like, they are mining companies?  

Perhaps some more analysis required there agro. LOL




Touch of Gold said:


> The SP can only go up from here (not considering any major world event).
> An agreement that has been well thought out by all parties.
> Nickle and Cobalt rising and will be in high demand for the next 10-20 years due to that both are used in the new generation light batteries for Hybrid Autos.
> Can it even get any better, Yep, this is just the beginning.......



ToG, one half of the supply demand equation that you are not attacking is supply. Just because demand keeps rising doesn't mean prices keep going up. You need to look at all the mines coming on over the coming years at least to be able to make these sorts of calls.

And due to that, saying the only way is up, is a bit premature perhaps. 

Perhaps you could add a little more justification? Cheers, kennas


----------



## explod

Agree Kennas, one I have dealt with for a long time.

The Nickel price is very much the key.   The spike a year or so back was on excitement that a breakthrough process had been found together with a processing firm who was going to join in.   The CEO, in my view seemed to knock it on the head, who also played in and out of the stock at the time in big numbers.

Back then also the nickel price was breaking $US 22 a pound, we now see it languishing at $10.    Housing downturn world wide will also have a big effect on stainless steel.

So I will continue to watch, and perhaps one day.


----------



## Touch of Gold

All due respect to your call Kennas, it is a valid one..

Firstly, as you said Nickle is being used in stainless steel production but the demand now has turned to auto battery storage, since it is the lightest conductive metal used to store DC current (the hint is lightest). Sure the housing market, around the world has slowed but short of a World Recession/Depression, the market will recover (1-2 years) and bingo demand will increase and exacerbate the price even further.

Secondly, yes new mines are coming into production (some are large producers) but again, a couple will be closing down over the next 2 years. Just compare the recent price rise when BHP decided to closed one of it's mines for a couple of months for servicing.

If the world economy was that bad, how in hell did the major Coal and Fe produers manage to convince their suppliers with greater than 50% increases in prices..
Sorry Guys, It just doesn't add up.................


----------



## mr_delta

Quite surprised at the lack lustre response received to the announcement last week regarding the receipt of $1m payment from Chin Rail..IMO that was the first sign of the intentions of China Rail to take the JV through...but as they sa, the market moves in a mysterious ways...this was a terrific example of that...

Anyways, we have a few milestones on the way...lets see how long the market ignores them...


----------



## ausboi

Hi all, newbie here so sorry about the question:

I am looking at the charts for JRV and it looks like there is support at 0.016 am i correct in this?

My biggest concern is looking at all the data to date for JRV it has a spike approx every 3-5 years which can be explained by the possible tie ups etc.

With the Chinese payment does this suggest the possibility to go to 0.03 in the next few months?

Thanks


----------



## mr_delta

ausboi said:


> Hi all, newbie here so sorry about the question:
> 
> I am looking at the charts for JRV and it looks like there is support at 0.016 am i correct in this?
> 
> My biggest concern is looking at all the data to date for JRV it has a spike approx every 3-5 years which can be explained by the possible tie ups etc.
> 
> With the Chinese payment does this suggest the possibility to go to 0.03 in the next few months?
> 
> Thanks




Hi Ausboi,

Welcome to the world of JRV....so much potential yet the market cannot forget the dejections of the last few failed JV attempts....the present JV is the most promising of all the previous ones as in the size of the China Rail entity and their willingness to pay the first tranche of $1m as promised....hence by the looks of it we are on goer but is the market interested in this? NO !!!!

Reasons are many - the current state of the market, the previous failed JVs, 42 year old company with a 75 yr old CEO....the list is endless...

But the most interesting / important thing for us shareholders is that they have the stuff in the ground and now have a willing JV partner and a technology to leach this low grade Ni....

I am sitting pretty tight on my holding and plan to buy if it hits 2c (already in the queue from 2c downwards....(I hope I do not get filled though !!!!)


----------



## Touch of Gold

The 31st October agreement Deadline is less than 6 weeks away, Nickle prices moving up, lets hope the market stays positive and the SP heads north..


----------



## ronster

Whether or not the Chinese proceed(I think they will)won't be to do with the current price of nickel.I just can't imagine anyone basing their decision to spend $600m on short term price blips.The chinese are long term strategic thinkers(like the West used to be before getting caught up in short term thinking).
It's a pity that the SP is flat, there is so much baggage attached to Jervois it's hard for it to fly, perhaps when(if) the contracts are signed at the end of Oct.

I note that the only significant shareholder, Norm Seckold (of Bolnisi fame) hasn't sold any.


----------



## mr_delta

ronster said:


> Whether or not the Chinese proceed(I think they will)won't be to do with the current price of nickel.I just can't imagine anyone basing their decision to spend $600m on short term price blips.The chinese are long term strategic thinkers(like the West used to be before getting caught up in short term thinking).
> It's a pity that the SP is flat, there is so much baggage attached to Jervois it's hard for it to fly, perhaps when(if) the contracts are signed at the end of Oct.
> 
> I note that the only significant shareholder, Norm Seckold (of Bolnisi fame) hasn't sold any.




Hi Ronster,

If Norm Seckhold sold even a single share, does he have to inform the ASX within some specified time frame? From my understanding he does have to. Hence, I think your assumption is based on that logic, correct?

I have done some research on him and I like what I read. No Warren Buffet but still good profile. I have doubled my holding in JRV in the last 3-4 months based on his buying in and the January 08 announcements of Japanese investors buying in.

Not too long to go now for Oct 31st...time will tell if I have done the right thing by holding on to this one for almost 2 years now...time will tell...


----------



## Touch of Gold

The biggest reason for SP being flat is that JRV has been here so many times and at the last minute the suppose-to-be investor pulls out. I know it sounds like a bit of a clichÃ©, but this time it looks more promising and I've held JRV for a long time. The three major Chinese investors and the history of these investors are very promising. Will it happen, I surely hope so. As soon as there's a hint it will, the SP will move north and won't look back.....


----------



## mr_delta

Well to be fair on Duncan Pursell, the last one with the Chinese (Guang Ye) did not happen as the Chinese kept on extending for months and then walked away....Regarding the fiasco with INL, I am glad it didn't go ahead as INL doesn't have anything in cash terms to finance a half-a-billion project....well, there have been some mis-fires but lets hope this time the gun is properly loaded and Duncan hits the bulls-eye...

In a way these previous failed attempts have hardened the share-holders and it will be interesting to see the reactions of all cynics (holders & non-holders) if this deal goes through...


----------



## StatsMan

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to ASF, but think that it is a terrific site!  I am a relatively young investor and recently bought some JRV for the long hall, because I suspect that they have big things ahead.  I was just wondering if anyone out there has a feel for what the true value of the share price might be if the Young Nickel/Cobalt project was to ramp up to full production?

Cheers,

StatsMan


----------



## Miner

StatsMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to ASF, but think that it is a terrific site!  I am a relatively young investor and recently bought some JRV for the long hall, because I suspect that they have big things ahead.  I was just wondering if anyone out there has a feel for what the true value of the share price might be if the Young Nickel/Cobalt project was to ramp up to full production?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> StatsMan




StatsMan

Welcome to the family of ASF

Please make full use of this site with your thoughtful contribution as well as taking help from many of the regular contributors in this site

Please also visit compare shares site and consider for voting ASF 

Regards

Miner


----------



## mr_delta

StatsMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to ASF, but think that it is a terrific site!  I am a relatively young investor and recently bought some JRV for the long hall, because I suspect that they have big things ahead.  I was just wondering if anyone out there has a feel for what the true value of the share price might be if the Young Nickel/Cobalt project was to ramp up to full production?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> StatsMan




The believers in JRV talk of the millions of tonnes of Ni / Co in Young and Nyngan deposits. this is well documented. But the biggest surprise packet could be Scandium for JRV. They have a huge deposit for Scandium but Scandium consumption worldwide is limited to a few tpa. The argument here is that the Scandium consumption is very low due to lack of known resources. With JRV, they have the resources. I think if this JV with China Rail gets going, JRV will have enough cash to pursue this exotic metal and if they can get a mine going for Scandium we are onto something big.

Coming back to your original Q, the PoN attoday is woeful and not commercially viable. But this is the beauty of all metal price. They can be out of favour for some time but can come back with a bang. If JRV gets the pilot running and the price of Ni turns greener, then the sp can bolt as the public sentiment will be back with Ni scrips which is not there atm...


----------



## StatsMan

mr_delta said:


> The believers in JRV talk of the millions of tonnes of Ni / Co in Young and Nyngan deposits. this is well documented. But the biggest surprise packet could be Scandium for JRV. They have a huge deposit for Scandium but Scandium consumption worldwide is limited to a few tpa. The argument here is that the Scandium consumption is very low due to lack of known resources. With JRV, they have the resources. I think if this JV with China Rail gets going, JRV will have enough cash to pursue this exotic metal and if they can get a mine going for Scandium we are onto something big.
> 
> Coming back to your original Q, the PoN attoday is woeful and not commercially viable. But this is the beauty of all metal price. They can be out of favour for some time but can come back with a bang. If JRV gets the pilot running and the price of Ni turns greener, then the sp can bolt as the public sentiment will be back with Ni scrips which is not there atm...




Hi Mr Delta,

thanks for your reply and for pointing out the info about the Scandium deposit - I'll have to read up on it!  I'm curious that you say that the operation isn't commercially viable at the moment because the price of Nickel is "woeful".  I'm just wondering why you regard it as being so bad at the moment.  I checked the historical data here: (http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical.html) and from my perspective it looks like the nickel price is historically high.  Granted, it isn't quite as high as it has been in the recent past, but it still looks to be quite high to me.  I'm interested in your thoughts (or anyone else thoughts) on how high the nickel price would have to be in order for the JRV operations to be viable.  Any thoughts?

Cheers,

StatsMan


----------



## Touch of Gold

StatsMan said:


> Hi Mr Delta,
> 
> thanks for your reply and for pointing out the info about the Scandium deposit - I'll have to read up on it!  I'm curious that you say that the operation isn't commercially viable at the moment because the price of Nickel is "woeful".  I'm just wondering why you regard it as being so bad at the moment.  I checked the historical data here: (http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical.html) and from my perspective it looks like the nickel price is historically high.  Granted, it isn't quite as high as it has been in the recent past, but it still looks to be quite high to me.  I'm interested in your thoughts (or anyone else thoughts) on how high the nickel price would have to be in order for the JRV operations to be viable.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> StatsMan




Quote me if I'm wrong, I do remember a production figure of around $8,500/T. Still highly profitable at todays market price of $18,500/T. Only last year it was $53,000/T. Cobalt as a byproduct is what makes it even more interesting. Scadium demand is rising and the possible production purity at Nyngan 99.9% Sc2O3 (Scandium Oxide) may be the next big mine to follow.


----------



## StatsMan

Touch of Gold said:


> Quote me if I'm wrong, I do remember a production figure of around $8,500/T. Still highly profitable at todays market price of $18,500/T. Only last year it was $53,000/T. Cobalt as a byproduct is what makes it even more interesting. Scadium demand is rising and the possible production purity at Nyngan 99.9% Sc2O3 (Scandium Oxide) may be the next big mine to follow.




Thanks for that - I'll check up on the $8,500/T figure.  If that is the case, it sounds like a very profitable venture doesn't it ??!!  So, where is the problem - is the problem for JRV? Is it that it will require a lot of capital investment to create a profitable mine?


----------



## Bohaty

Something in the news recently about JRV

Miner opens Young office
CAMPBELL WALKER
11/09/2008 10:08:00 AM
A Melbourne based mining firm negotiating with two Chinese companies to establish a nickel and cobalt mine near Young will set up an office presence in Young this week.
Jervois Mining Limited, which in June this year signed a Framework Agreement with China Railway Resource Company and Yunnan Jiaming Technology, has leased an office in Lovell St and appointed one of its Melbourne staff to take charge.
Helen Foster arrives in Young today to take on the office manager duties.
Jervois’ project manager Allan Pursell said the office would also provide storage facilities and would be shared with the visiting Chinese interests.
The three companies have signed an agreement to advance a huge nickel project at Thuddungra, with China Railway Resource Group to invest an initial $45 million and Yunnan Jiaming Technology providing technological expertise.
A formal agreement is due for completion by October 31.
Should it proceed the project is expected to create a major boom in the region and would offer strong job opportunities.
Jervois has exploration leases on 265 kilometres of farming land near Young, over what is considered to be one of Australia’s biggest untapped nickel deposits, which is 32 kilometres in length.


----------



## StatsMan

Bohaty said:


> Something in the news recently about JRV
> 
> Miner opens Young office
> CAMPBELL WALKER
> 11/09/2008 10:08:00 AM
> A Melbourne based mining firm negotiating with two Chinese companies to establish a nickel and cobalt mine near Young will set up an office presence in Young this week.
> Jervois Mining Limited, which in June this year signed a Framework Agreement with China Railway Resource Company and Yunnan Jiaming Technology, has leased an office in Lovell St and appointed one of its Melbourne staff to take charge.
> Helen Foster arrives in Young today to take on the office manager duties.
> Jervois’ project manager Allan Pursell said the office would also provide storage facilities and would be shared with the visiting Chinese interests.
> The three companies have signed an agreement to advance a huge nickel project at Thuddungra, with China Railway Resource Group to invest an initial $45 million and Yunnan Jiaming Technology providing technological expertise.
> A formal agreement is due for completion by October 31.
> Should it proceed the project is expected to create a major boom in the region and would offer strong job opportunities.
> Jervois has exploration leases on 265 kilometres of farming land near Young, over what is considered to be one of Australia’s biggest untapped nickel deposits, which is 32 kilometres in length.




Its nice to see another news item on JRV (they don't come along that frequently!).  Hopefully this is good news and suggests that the deal with the Chinese is still looking promising.  I've been reading that the recent glut in the Nickel price is likely to reduce production from the less profitable Nickel Laterite mines (such as the one proposed by JRV), so hopefully the investors are taking a more long-term view of this project!


----------



## Touch of Gold

I don't think JRV would set up an office if it didn't think the process was moving forward and the gears were starting to link together. The current price of Nickle is still profitable but they would think twice if it drops to $12,000/T and whether to proceed to full production. The initial $45M to confirm production is a pittence to these big Chinese Corps and if they decide to go the full hog and ramp up production it would take another 4-7 years. Maybe they know something we don't and by then, Nickle could even be a lot higher..........

I own JRV, DYOR


----------



## mr_delta

Statsman,

every mine/production technique (and every metal) have a different point where it can be profitable. I am no expert on this but from whatever little I have read on this points to the fact that JRV has very high tonnage of Ni but at less than 1% gradation. Hence for them to be profitable, their receovery process has to be extremely good or else they can loose vital % of metal in this process. Hence for cases like JRV, the Ni price has to be high to be profitable (as I mentioned earlier, I am not sure how high it has to go as I am not aware of the cost of their recovery process).

But the most important fact which no one can ignore is that they sit on top of one of the largest Ni deposites in Australia (tonnage wise - not grades wise). Hence, sooner or later it will be profitable to mine this and process this. Lets hope that "now" is the begining of that "time". China Rail are really the people with money bags and I am pretty happy that JRV is not going into this with a minnow....if the profile of the JV partner ever made an impression then IMO the profile of China Rail is impressive....


----------



## StatsMan

mr_delta said:


> Statsman,
> 
> every mine/production technique (and every metal) have a different point where it can be profitable. I am no expert on this but from whatever little I have read on this points to the fact that JRV has very high tonnage of Ni but at less than 1% gradation. Hence for them to be profitable, their receovery process has to be extremely good or else they can loose vital % of metal in this process. Hence for cases like JRV, the Ni price has to be high to be profitable (as I mentioned earlier, I am not sure how high it has to go as I am not aware of the cost of their recovery process).
> 
> But the most important fact which no one can ignore is that they sit on top of one of the largest Ni deposites in Australia (tonnage wise - not grades wise). Hence, sooner or later it will be profitable to mine this and process this. Lets hope that "now" is the begining of that "time". China Rail are really the people with money bags and I am pretty happy that JRV is not going into this with a minnow....if the profile of the JV partner ever made an impression then IMO the profile of China Rail is impressive....




Thanks Mr_Delta, glad to see that someone else is optimistic about this company too!  I checked out the China Railway Corporation's website, but wasn't able to find anything about the other company which I believe is called "Jiaming" - does anyone know anything about these guys?


----------



## Bohaty

Finding info regarding the companies is not easy, however I've
got a feeling that China Railway Corporation's and Yunnan Jiaming
are not the same company. JRV's announcement in June states
that "a satisfactory agreement to all THREE parties must be entered
prior to 31 October". 
Also when the Chinese delegates visited Young a few months back, the chairman,  deputy chairman and chief engineer of the China Railway Resource Company and the director of the Yunnan Jiaming company made an appearance.
Once again, 2 companies working together on this possible JV with JRV?
However putting that aside, since the signing in China in early June an early contractual arrangement to pay Jervois Mining an initial $1million payment has been honoured. 
Whoever they are, they seem to be in it for a long haul. Only pen on paper
on 31 Oct will possibly ease some doubt as to whether this JV is genuine. 
I've owned JRV shares since 2003 and as things start looking up, they turn
sour very quickly. However this looks a lot more promising.   
Fingers crossed......


----------



## refined silver

Bohaty said:


> I've owned JRV shares since 2003 and as things start looking up, they turnsour very quickly. However this looks a lot more promising.   Fingers crossed......




With all the turmoil in the financials and on Wall St, China must surely ramp up its diversification away from the USD and into securing the resources it needs for the future. 

Hopefully JRV will be a beneficiary.


----------



## woltage

Anyone have any thoughts on the importance of this announcement

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080924/pdf/00883195.pdf


----------



## Touch of Gold

To me, It means things are moving along smoothly. Seems like they are double checking if all the Dots and Tees are properly applied. If it continues on this path, we will be moving from prospector to producer.


----------



## mr_delta

woltage said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the importance of this announcement
> 
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080924/pdf/00883195.pdf




IMO this is a very importan box to be ticked...we are talking of foreign investment in Australia and this process is the stage where the govt looks at the money coming in (correct me if I am wrong)...if they are not happy with it they can cancel the application....also, the other significance of this step is that the 3 parties are all "serious" on this JV and they are working towards its final sing-off...this is no Guang Ye type of an investor who did nothing for months (6 or 7?) after  signing the framework and then one day informed us that they are not interested...these guys are really interested...they have already paid us $1m (ok not a big sum, but a token is there on the table and in our kitty)....they have got to the FIRB approval stage now...also they have done some test drilling which had better grades than the average 0.72% Ni we had earlier...this is looking good to me and I am putting my money where my mouth is...fully loaded with JRV and waiting for "that" announcement which we are all looking out anxiously for...


----------



## Bohaty

September 24, 2008

Story that might make Jervois happy about its likely JV with the Chinese, 

CHINA'S most senior trade negotiator, Long Yongtu, yesterday urged the Australian Government to speed up its approvals processes for Chinese foreign investment proposals.
Mr Long also urged Australian businesses to be more supportive of Chinese companies wanting to invest in Australia.
Chinese investment has emerged as a prickly issue for the Rudd Government, with Australian resource companies being targeted by cashed-up Chinese predators.
Treasurer Wayne Swan said in June that Chinese interests had submitted about $30 billion worth of proposals to the Foreign Investment Review Board since November.
Speaking at a business lunch in Queensland, Mr Long - China's chief GATT and World Trade Organisation negotiator - said he believed Chinese investment would "grow very strongly in the next few years" as Chinese companies became more familiar with foreign legal systems and processes.
He said that in Australia some approval processes were too long and gave "the impression that it was difficult".
Mr Long said he was "not making a criticism but just talking about normal practice".


----------



## mr_delta

Bohaty said:


> September 24, 2008
> 
> Story that might make Jervois happy about its likely JV with the Chinese,
> 
> CHINA'S most senior trade negotiator, Long Yongtu, yesterday urged the Australian Government to speed up its approvals processes for Chinese foreign investment proposals.
> Mr Long also urged Australian businesses to be more supportive of Chinese companies wanting to invest in Australia.
> Chinese investment has emerged as a prickly issue for the Rudd Government, with Australian resource companies being targeted by cashed-up Chinese predators.
> Treasurer Wayne Swan said in June that Chinese interests had submitted about $30 billion worth of proposals to the Foreign Investment Review Board since November.
> Speaking at a business lunch in Queensland, Mr Long - China's chief GATT and World Trade Organisation negotiator - said he believed Chinese investment would "grow very strongly in the next few years" as Chinese companies became more familiar with foreign legal systems and processes.
> He said that in Australia some approval processes were too long and gave "the impression that it was difficult".
> Mr Long said he was "not making a criticism but just talking about normal practice".





Bohaty,

As you mentioned that the FIRB process is the spanner in the works kind of a process then this is definitely an excellent piece of announcement from JRV....they have that bit covered in their favour...looks like the market has positively accepted this last announcement and we touched 2.1c today....less than 5 weeks to go until 31st October (if the parties do not ask for an extension - not sure if there any clause for extension, need to read the first announcement again to confirm that)...


----------



## refined silver

The FIRB approval announcement 2 days ago was the big announcement, share price had started moving up a week or so before as it always does when insiders buy. 

Then it hit 2.4c today, up 25%. Now just had a poorly worded announcement that is good news but the way its worded it reads as if its bad news at the beginning, which dropped it back to 2.1c. 

They state that the extraction process has previously proven to be more complicated than thought, but it reads like they are just finding out now its more difficult than they thought, but they are actually saying it has been difficult up to now (which everyone knows!!), but with recent testing we think the end is in sight.

Thats 2 very good bits of news - The FIRB approval for the Chinese JV and the extraction process hopefully in the home straight. Now just need someone with English skills to write the announcements!


----------



## Pingu

I agree the progress report today is very positive but reads badly.  I had to read it a couple of times to be sure of what they were saying.  Hopefully as people digest the good news the price will come back up.  I bought the other day at $0.016 so I am reasonably happy.


----------



## mr_delta

Pingu said:


> I agree the progress report today is very positive but reads badly.  I had to read it a couple of times to be sure of what they were saying.  Hopefully as people digest the good news the price will come back up.  I bought the other day at $0.016 so I am reasonably happy.




Pingu,

Did you see the grades too in the last announcement? I have been following JRV for the last 15-18 months nad these grades in the last two announcements have been pretty healthy compared to what we have seen previously...I am excited with the progress so far in this JV process...31st Oct is just a few weeks away...


----------



## Silverado

I am intrigued with Norman Seckhold's interest.  He seems to be an expert in heap leach processes.  Normally he runs the company (for eg BSG).  He didn't stay on the board at Palmajero/Couer after the merger so what will his involvement be if Duncan Pursell is in charge?   Have they worked together before?


----------



## mr_delta

Silverado said:


> I am intrigued with Norman Seckhold's interest.  He seems to be an expert in heap leach processes.  Normally he runs the company (for eg BSG).  He didn't stay on the board at Palmajero/Couer after the merger so what will his involvement be if Duncan Pursell is in charge?   Have they worked together before?




Norm Seckhold is in no way a part of the management of JRV IMO...he is just a Top 20 holder and he holds around 5% + of the issues shares (127 million if I remember correctly)...so this JV should not affect his decision on the board as he is not a part of the board...he can sell out if he is not happy with the JV terms / outcome...that would be his personal decision...

the fact that he hasn't sold a single share so far brings confidence to the share holders...


----------



## Silverado

Thanks for the reply.  I agree.  I am staying put as well.  When you have highly regarded people with an in depth knowledge of mining investing in the company it's a good sign.


----------



## Bohaty

Its only a matter of time for Jervois....

Mine passes another hurdle
CAMPBELL WALKER
28/09/2008 4:43:00 PM
The proposed Chinese and Australian joint venture project to mine nickel and cobalt near Young cleared a hurdle this week with the announcement of approval from the Foreign Investment Review Board.
Melbourne based mining company Jervois has already signed a heads of agreement with China Railways Group and Ynnan Jiaming Technology and Industry Company in June to advance a joint project.
A formal agreement due to be signed before the end of next month.
The proposed mine has been hailed as a project that would significantly boost the town’s economy and provide new job opportunities both in the short and long term.
An initial injection of $45 million is required to build a pilot plant expected to produce 300 tonnes of nickel.
Jervois has exploration leases on 265 kilometres of farming land near Young, over what is considered to be one of the nation’s biggest untapped nickel deposits.
A public statement released yesterday said that Jervois had been given approval by the Foreign Investment Review Board for the operation of the Young nickel laterite resource at Young.
“Jervois signed the frame agreement in June between China Railways Resource Development Branch and the Yunnan Jiaming Techology and Industry Company to form a JV company to develop the nickel and cobalt project.
“Jervois will supply the tenements, Chian Railways will fund the project and Jiaming will use its patented and non patented nickel and cobalt recovery technology at no cost.”
Last month Jervois signed a lease for an office and houses in Young for use by the participants.
The announcement could not be confirmed by the Foreign Investment Review Board or the Federal Treasury office, which treat all applications as commercial in confidence matters.
Among other hurdles facing the project promoters are the requirements for a development application and access to water is also an issue.


----------



## mr_delta

Well, same news as above but from a different source this time...ABC

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/09/30/2378002.htm?site=centralwest

I think the hype is slowly growing...not yet on the big spotlight but looks like it is getting the appropriate attention now...the tempo is building slowly around the JV signing due at the end of this month...


----------



## bigdog

mr_delta said:


> Well, same news as above but from a different source this time...ABC
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/09/30/2378002.htm?site=centralwest
> 
> I think the hype is slowly growing...not yet on the big spotlight but looks like it is getting the appropriate attention now...the tempo is building slowly around the JV signing due at the end of this month...




Looks encouraging and your link reports:

A proposed $700 million nickel and cobalt mine near Young has moved a step closer, with approval of the proposed joint operation.

The Melbourne-based company Jervois Mining is in partnership with two Chinese companies to build and operate the mine. 

It has received $1 million from its partners to start developing the site.

Earlier this year, the three signed a frame agreement to develop the project and the Foreign Investment Review Board has now approved the joint operation.

Jervois Mining has also signed a lease for an office and houses in Young. 

Once operational the mine is expected to create hundreds of new jobs.


----------



## Touch of Gold

October 31st is near, has the world financial crisis undermined the JV.... 
We will soon find out if JRV goes to 15 cents or below 1 cent.


----------



## Pingu

I would guess that the Chinese will wait until the last day before making any announcement to give them as much time as possible to see what is happening in the world.  Nickel prices are down at the moment to around $10600 USD/MT so that may influence their decision.

Note:  I am long JRV and hope the Chinese sill come to the party, but are starting to question whether they will.


----------



## Touch of Gold

The Chinese government is willing to keep the economy moving forword with the added review of fiscal and monetary policies over the weekend. All attemps of keeping the dragon alive and the preventing a world Depression may depend on the fastest growing economies, China and India. I don't think anyone can stop the flow of the urbanisation of both of these countries. Slowing it down may start anarchy and revolt. They know that suppression is not the answer and growth with some boundaries will propell their people into the 21st Century. The rise in nickle prices on friday (10k) should help but I would prefer to see it above US$15000/T.


----------



## The Muffin Man

It looks like there has been some bad news released for JRV today regarding the framework agreement.

No agreement was able to be reached before the deadline, and arrangements concerning the Young Nickel project may terminate. The full announcement is on the ASX website.


----------



## Fitzroy

The Muffin Man said:


> It looks like there has been some bad news released for JRV today regarding the framework agreement.
> 
> No agreement was able to be reached before the deadline, and arrangements concerning the Young Nickel project may terminate. The full announcement is on the ASX website.




It does say 'MAY terminate', not has terminated.  Further announcement expected to confirm another JV passing?


----------



## Touch of Gold

The agreement "May Be terminated". Please a little clarity..
Are the directors preparing us for a big let down or tring to invoke the other parties???


----------



## The Muffin Man

The Muffin Man said:


> It looks like there has been some bad news released for JRV today regarding the framework agreement.
> 
> No agreement was able to be reached before the deadline, and arrangements concerning the Young Nickel project *may* terminate. The full announcement is on the ASX website.




Please a little clarity? I'm not sure, but I think I did type 'may' terminate didn't I? Looking back, yes I did.

That struck me also that they haven't come out and said it will terminate, but whether that is an attempt to soften the blow, or that there will genuinely be further discussions etc remains to be seen I guess. In any event, this announcement isn't good news is it?


----------



## Touch of Gold

The Muffin Man said:


> Please a little clarity? I'm not sure, but I think I did type 'may' terminate didn't I? Looking back, yes I did.
> 
> That struck me also that they haven't come out and said it will terminate, but whether that is an attempt to soften the blow, or that there will genuinely be further discussions etc remains to be seen I guess. In any event, this announcement isn't good news is it?




No offence to you Muffin Man, I must have submitted my comment at the same time you submitted yours, my response was directed at the Directors, not at you.........


----------



## Bohaty

Seems like back to the drawing board 
If this had happened during the share markets peak i
reckon all would go smoothly, however in these times 
the Chinese need some more confidence in putting 
pen to paper.


----------



## refined silver

Not sure about the news.

Obviously at first glance it looks bad, JV agreement not made within the time frame, and agreement may be terminated, and the shares initially sold off over 50% because of it. (However, apart from the pop above 2c, the shares had basically stayed the same for the last few months and not participated in the commodity stock decimation of the last 2-3 months. The reason for this was the expected agreement was giving a floor to the price.) The share price regained some of the losses by the end of the day.

On careful reading, it seems like the agreement was not finalised because JRV feel sure they are very close to finalising their own extraction process, which their badly worded announcement a month or two ago hinted at. And that they prefer this process over that of their Chinese partners. Hence the agreement looks to have been suspended/postponed/allowed to lapse by JRV rather than the Chinese. If true, JRV hope to end up with a much better partnership if/when their process is finally fully proven. 

A very big call by management. If they are right, it's actually good news for the company, but will probably need proof before the share price reacts.


----------



## Cambo68

The fact that the price came back after being initially being decimated.... maybe there is hope that there is deal on the table in some form? or that management thinks they are likley to make that long awaited breakthrough on the 'iron hyrolysis process" but their wording is a bit of a worry.. i.e
" potentially in sight" . 

If it said 'in sight" that would be encouraging, but potentially in sight??? what does that mean? toss a coin. does anyone here know about this process??

 i've been holding these for a while and, as posted above, the only consolation is that they have held steady as the rest of the market has s..t itself (depending on how many you hold of course).  I think i will just hold them now (put in the bottom drawer so to speak) as the large land holdings they have and potential resources therein surely amount to more than $30M (curent market value) on land value alone.


----------



## Touch of Gold

What bad luck, I don't believe the agreement had anything to do with it, except that the Chinese Partners may have wanted to extend the time frame to fulfill the agreement. Normally the agreement would contain a legally binding list of clauses that clearly identify all parties needs. If it were to be executed 6 weeks earlier, we'd all be partying. It just comes down to JRV long list of BAD LUCK.


----------



## Miner

Touch of Gold said:


> What bad luck, I don't believe the agreement had anything to do with it, except that the Chinese Partners may have wanted to extend the time frame to fulfill the agreement. Normally the agreement would contain a legally binding list of clauses that clearly identify all parties needs. If it were to be executed 6 weeks earlier, we'd all be partying. It just comes down to JRV long list of BAD LUCK.





Dear Touch of Gold

Never mind and better change your end of message. The words 'grain of salt' should be replaced with 'Touch of Gold' 

Any way I do not think JRV frame of agreement break out was due to bad luck. It was  more of a sign of bad management and probably a manipulative art by a sinister of group of management who has been concealing some information to be disclosed to market. 

Such agreement does not just break without giving sufficient warning and protracted negotiations if both parties were serious.  I feel (as a burnt and curren shareholder) that the market was not fully informed and showing the glass was half full than saying it was half empty.  That is life and I suspect under current uncertainity  many companies will turn out to be like JRV


----------



## crowe

Long time reader, 1st Post out of sheer frustration!!!  Jervois definitely not BAD LUCK but due to atrocious management. The Director must be at least 80 by now.....at what age should one retire???? There is an AGM coming up soon, any ideas????


----------



## Touch of Gold

Miner said:


> Dear Touch of Gold
> 
> Never mind and better change your end of message. The words 'grain of salt' should be replaced with 'Touch of Gold'
> 
> Any way I do not think JRV frame of agreement break out was due to bad luck. It was  more of a sign of bad management and probably a manipulative art by a sinister of group of management who has been concealing some information to be disclosed to market.
> 
> Such agreement does not just break without giving sufficient warning and protracted negotiations if both parties were serious.  I feel (as a burnt and curren shareholder) that the market was not fully informed and showing the glass was half full than saying it was half empty.  That is life and I suspect under current uncertainity  many companies will turn out to be like JRV






crowe said:


> Long time reader, 1st Post out of sheer frustration!!!  Jervois definitely not BAD LUCK but due to atrocious management. The Director must be at least 80 by now.....at what age should one retire???? There is an AGM coming up soon, any ideas????





Age is not the principal concern, wisdom is good, (ie Buffet) after saying that  I agree the management is fairly mediocre, but guys, if it wasn't for the the current credit crisis, an average joe smuck would have got us over the line...


----------



## Bohaty

Looks like those Chinese were nothing but trouble for Jervois.
Demanding 2* 4wd cars worth $200,000? Can they fly? 
JRV should have seen this agreement to be doomed from the start.  
As a long time shareholder I'm not happy


----------



## Bobby

These may well not be the doom stock most think .

I can't say any detail or recommendation for JRV but I still hold.


----------



## PWB

First time post long time reader. 

Over the years I've come to the conclusion that although there always "seems" to be activity and potential. 

Recently, via a number of articles here and there, I pieced together the puzzle and i came to the conclusion that JRV is just a cash cow for Duncan Pursell's retirement (if he ever retires) and his family, ie Helen Foster (daughter), Allan Pursell (son), geologist (related to family), family trust (shares) etc. 

I somehow think that these family members may not have the necessary skills and experience to make JRV a viable proposition and it could be for this reason the Chinese pulled out.

There is just too much "family" involved for my liking.

I'm selling and never comming back as long as there is a strong family involvement .


----------



## Silverado

Hold your horses, don't sell.

Judging by the 22 December proposed meeting there is a chance that Peter Nightingale and Norman Seckhold will have more say in everything in the future.  I couldn't think of a better outcome for this company.  

I am holding my shares for the long term and I am optimistic for the future.

Merry Christmas All


----------



## Bohaty

Looks like things are heating up in the boardroom.
Very interesting indeed. And I slightly agree with PWB.


----------



## vegas95

*Re: JRV - Jervoisvision2009*

Jervoisvision2009@live.com



Every voice will be heard. We will need every Jervois shareholder to support this. Help us take Jervois into 2009 with the EGM scheduled for Feb 2009.

Our intention is to bring Norm Seckolds experience/skills to Jervois leadership. The support is coming in but we need more. If you guys know other Jervois shareholders who want to see Jervois succeed in 2009, please get them to send their support for new leadership & also state their Jervois holdings to: 

jervoisvision2009@live.com 

Norm Seckold can turn Jervois into a nickel producing company. 

Its your choice.


----------



## StatsMan

Shareholders who are keen to see JRV re-engage with the Chinese under new management, should vote according to the JervoisVision how to vote card in the upcoming EGM.  If you want to be part of this change, then nominate Richard Campbell as your proxy and vote:

AGAINST the removal of Richard Cambell as a Director (the first item on the voting paper) and vote FOR the remaining resolutions on the voting paper.

With your help, JervoisVision will make a positive change in JRV.  They will re-engage the Chinese joint venture partners and turn Young into the profitable nickel mine that it could be.


----------



## bigdog

Business Spectator reports

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ining-has-13m-loss-Q42J4?opendocument&src=rss

*Jervois Mining has $1.3m loss*

Source: News Bites

Jervois Mining Ltd reduced its loss to $1.3 million in the half-year to December 31, 2008 from a previous $1.8 million loss, on revenue up 7.7% to $1.1 million.

There was no dividend.

Cash was down from $4.3 million to $2.3 million.

The increase in revenue was due mainly to the rise in price of gold.

The decrease in the loss was due to a reduction in production costs, the company said.

Share price:
JRV   	0.005  	  0.000   	  0.00%   	 high of 0.005 low of  	0.005  	2,025,653 shares   	$10,128 @ 	13-Mar 03:39:32 PM


----------



## Miner

bigdog said:


> Business Spectator reports
> 
> http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ining-has-13m-loss-Q42J4?opendocument&src=rss
> 
> *Jervois Mining has $1.3m loss*
> 
> Source: News Bites
> 
> Jervois Mining Ltd reduced its loss to $1.3 million in the half-year to December 31, 2008 from a previous $1.8 million loss, on revenue up 7.7% to $1.1 million.
> 
> There was no dividend.
> 
> Cash was down from $4.3 million to $2.3 million.
> 
> The increase in revenue was due mainly to the rise in price of gold.
> 
> The decrease in the loss was due to a reduction in production costs, the company said.
> 
> Share price:
> JRV   	0.005  	  0.000   	  0.00%   	 high of 0.005 low of  	0.005  	2,025,653 shares   	$10,128 @ 	13-Mar 03:39:32 PM




Irony of the situation is JRV has again gone or will go to market for new placement of share #$ 4 cents for a new acquirement. 

I do hold  and got a letter from some unscrupulous or real  investors (out of 150) providing reasons why the current Chairman (employed his son and daughter) be sacked and we invite Chinese connection to be on the board. I have my doubts with cutting my house for CHinese invasion. If we can not trust our own Oz Vegmite how do we know the foreign business personalities with no root here ? 

Any way see the attachment and put your  for mine and others enlightnment


----------



## bigdog

Update on special meeting

http://business.brisbanetimes.com.au/business/pursell-survives-at-jervois-20090402-9l38.html

*Pursell survives at Jervois*
Jamie Freed
April 2, 2009

THE 22-year reign of Jervois Mining's executive chairman, Duncan Pursell, remained in doubt last night, even though he prevailed over rebel shareholders in the initial vote count at a special meeting in Melbourne.

A group led by the Sydney mining identity Norman Seckold had sought to remove Mr Pursell and three other directors from the Jervois board.

The vote on whether to oust Mr Pursell, who last year would not extend the deadline for China Railway to finalise a joint venture agreement on a nickel laterite project in Young, NSW, was very close.

An investor who attended the two-hour meeting described the atmosphere as "heated".

The results of the meeting released to the ASX showed that discounting the proxies voted at the discretion of Mr Pursell, 48.5 per cent were in favour of his removal, while 50.5 per cent were opposed.

Including 105 million proxies voted at Mr Pursell's discretion - and therefore opposed to the resolution - 46.4 per cent were in favour and 53.6 per cent were opposed.

Jervois had controversially issued hundreds of millions of shares after the notice of meeting was sent out.

The proxy form sent to Jervois shareholders said: "The chairman of the meeting intends to vote undirected proxies in favour of each item of business." The results of voting released yesterday afternoon demonstrated Mr Pursell directed the undirected proxies against eight of the 11 resolutions, despite the advice on the form.

"He has disenfranchised shareholders," said Peter Nightingale, who was a "rebel" candidate for the board.

If those proxies had been voted in favour of all of the resolutions, the rebel shareholders would have won control of the board and Mr Pursell would have been ousted from the company.

The Herald was unable to reach Mr Pursell for comment.

Mr Seckold said there could be cause for a legal challenge to the vote.


----------



## bigdog

http://business.theage.com.au/business/jervois-rebels-await-friday-ruling-20090412-a41z.html

*Jervois rebels await Friday ruling*
Mathew Murphy
April 12, 2009

THE future of Jervois Mining is likely to be decided on Friday with the Federal Court to rule on whether a bid by rebel shareholders to overthrow the directors and long-serving chairman Duncan Pursell has succeeded.

Trouble within the nickel miner has been brewing since last year when then independent director Richard Campbell and Jervois' largest shareholder Norm Seckold — one of few to get his money out of failed broker Opes Prime — made soundings to oust Mr Pursell, 75, from the company.

Mr Campbell said he began to question Mr Pursell's management of Jervois after he pulled out of a deal with China Railways Resources Co to advance a nickel laterite project in NSW.

Under the deal, China Railways would pay for the processing plant in return for an 80 per cent stake in the project. China Railways handed over a $US1 million ($A1.4 million) advance payment to Jervois, saying it needed more time to finalise the contract. But Mr Pursell walked away from the deal, upsetting many shareholders.

In an interview with BusinessDay, Mr Pursell said his actions were in the interest of shareholders after the Chinese state-owned company watered down its proposed investment.

"They did the same thing to Andrew Forrest that they did to us," he said. "They signed a frame agreement and when it came to the crunch for the second agreement they tried to blackmail us into doing something that wasn't fair."

Mr Campbell said China Railways was happy to come back to the table under the original terms of the contract as long as Mr Pursell was not involved.

Mr Campbell is also concerned about the continued dilution of Jervois shares of which about 2.7 billion, worth 0.7 ¢ each, are on issue.

The breakdown in negotiations with the Chinese led Mr Campbell and fellow director Melanie Leydin to call for a board meeting to consider a shareholders' request to remove Mr Pursell. Mr Pursell fired back with his own proposition to remove Mr Campbell. The stress surrounding the situation caused Ms Leydin to quit the board in December.

A extraordinary general meeting was called and shareholders notified.

Mr Campbell said that after this point Jervois engaged in a share swap with New Age Exploration whereby New Age would receive 200 million shares at a discount on the trading price.

Mr Campbell believes the move was an attempt by Mr Pursell to ensure the vote was in his favour, something on which Justice Alan Goldberg in the Federal Court has asked for further clarification.

"I also consider that Mr Campbell has raised serious issues which are not fanciful or specious in relation to the issue and allotment of shares since the beginning of February 2009, and after the extraordinary general meeting was called," he said.

The proxy form sent out to Jervois shareholders said that all undirected proxies would be voted in favour of each item of business.

At what was a fairly heated meeting of shareholders on April 2, the resolution to remove Mr Pursell and the remaining directors, excluding Mr Campbell, was narrowly defeated.

A look at the results shows discounting the proxies, 48.5 per cent of shareholders voted to depose Mr Pursell while 50.5 per cent voted for him to stay. Including 105 million proxies voted at Mr Pursell's discretion the gap is a bit wider with 46.4 per cent in favour and 53.6 per cent opposed.

But the rebels argue that the vote should have fallen the other way with the proxy form indicating that undirected votes would be voted in favour of the resolution and that therefore Mr Pursell's 22 year reign at Jervois was over.

The saga will be brought to a head on Friday when Justice Goldberg will decide who will take control of the company. However, it is yet to be seen whether it will put to rest the discontent surrounding the junior miner.

http://jervoismining.com.au


----------



## Touch of Gold

The longer it takes the court to decide, the worst it is for Mr Pursell. Too many errors were made by Duncan and it looks he might be facing serious charges..


----------



## Touch of Gold

It looks like Mr Skelold has lost the case but strangely, D Purcell has lost his seat. Don't quote me, but see results from the fed court at the end of the decision result;;;

Please someone verify whats happening........

SCHEDULE B



1. The removal of Richard Campbell as Director

For: 926,443,545

Against: 784,014,274

Abstain: 3,793,271
2. Adoption of a new constitution

For: 1,592,991,040

Against: 114,484,919

Abstain: 7,870,132
3. Placement of shares

For: 1,562,016,565

Against: 140,575,822

Abstain: 9,754,704
4. Removal of Duncan Campbell Pursell as Director

For: 882,508,893

Against: 831,464,260

Abstain: 1,372,938
5. Removal of Malcolm Lindsay Jansen as Director

For: 860,645,846

Against: 838,441,537

Abstain: 16,258,708
6. Removal of Derek Alan Foster as Director

For: 874,224,643

Against: 838,088,004

Abstain: 2,111,444
7. Removal of Professor Kenneth Collerson as Director

For: 875,360,015

Against: 837,152,965

Abstain: 2,833,111
8. The appointment of Norman Seckold as Director

For: 875,268,204

Against: 836,063,607

Abstain: 3,833,465
9. The appointment of Peter Nightingale as Director

For: 869,543,811

Against: 840,831,328

Abstain: 4,797,951
10. The appointment of Melanie Leydin as Director

For: 868,062,718

Against: 841,756,421

Abstain: 3,631,951
11. Confirm appointment of Richard Campbell as Director

For: 882,763,720

Against: 827,648,980

Abstain: 3,838,390


----------



## Touch of Gold

Please ignor my previuos post, when I read the Federal Court verdict I miss understood that schedule B in the report was provided by Mr RICHARD MALCOLM CAMPBELL and not by Judge GOLDBERG......


----------



## Bohaty

*ASIC probes claims on junior miner*
Mathew Murphy
May 29, 2009

AUSTRALIA'S corporate regulator is probing allegations against junior Jervois Mining, which is embroiled in claims of market manipulation, related-party transactions and misleading shareholders.

The company strongly denies the claims, which also have been aired recently in the Federal Court before Justice Alan Goldberg.

The Australian Securities and Investments Commission is reviewing a report, compiled by a former in-house analyst, Peter Francis, detailing the allegations. Several statutory declarations that broadly support the report, including one from former Jervois director Richard Campbell, have been lodged with the regulator.

Last month at an extraordinary meeting of Jervois, Mr Campbell and a group of rebel shareholders accused the management of losing about $8 million of shareholders' funds and repeated share placements that significantly diluted the share price.

But they failed to oust Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell and board members including Derek Foster.

The rebels also claimed that Mr Pursell had botched a multimillion-dollar joint-venture deal with China Rail Resources to develop the company's nickel/cobalt project in Young, NSW.

At the nub of the complaint is Jervois' relationship with sometime underwriter New Age Exploration and the unlisted Goldpride.

In January, Jervois announced a capital raising by way of a 1-for-5 rights issue of about 428 million shares. But it received applications for only 131 million shares. After Jervois had sent out a notice of an EGM to be held in April, it issued hundreds of millions of shares, partly to cover the shortfall. But it was Jervois' swap of 200 million of its shares to New Age, at a 25 per cent discount, for 6 million New Age shares, at an 85 per cent premium, that caused the most ire.

Then in March, again before the EGM, Jervois acquired tenements from Goldpride neighbouring its Bullabulling gold venture in Western Australia in return for 125 million shares. That was despite Mr Pursell saying as recently as November that Jervois had no interest in Bullabulling and "will be closing the mine at the end of the year".

"In my opinion, it is clear that Jervois … deliberately misled shareholders in regards to the rights issue," Mr Francis says in the ASIC document. "A further (252 million) shares were issued that could not have been issued (without) the vote of the shareholders. The issues surrounding the EGM, in my opinion, were designed to mislead shareholders and influence the outcome of the voting at the EGM."

A spokesman for Jervois denied it had paid a premium on the New Age transaction. He said Jervois was seeking a joint-venture partner for Bullabulling with a view of expanding the loss-making operation.

"Jervois has always maintained a flexible attitude to Bullabulling," he said in a statement.

Two weeks before the Goldpride acquisition, members of Mr Foster's immediate family transferred ownership to Shane Fitch and Peter Peebles, who then on-sold to Jervois.

Mr Campbell's statutory declaration to ASIC says Mr Foster, a former mine manager at Bullabulling and now a Jervois director, never disclosed a prior interest in the asset even though his wife was a director of Goldpride.

"This company shows all the traits of market manipulation and a company that is being controlled and run as a private company," Mr Francis says in his report to ASIC. "Numerous breaches of the ASX rules and the Corporations Law are present."


----------



## Miner

Bohaty said:


> *ASIC probes claims on junior miner*
> Mathew Murphy
> May 29, 2009
> 
> AUSTRALIA'S corporate regulator is probing allegations against junior Jervois Mining, which is embroiled in claims of market manipulation, related-party transactions and misleading shareholders.
> 
> The company strongly denies the claims, which also have been aired recently in the Federal Court before Justice Alan Goldberg.
> 
> The Australian Securities and Investments Commission is reviewing a report, compiled by a former in-house analyst, Peter Francis, detailing the allegations. Several statutory declarations that broadly support the report, including one from former Jervois director Richard Campbell, have been lodged with the regulator.
> 
> Last month at an extraordinary meeting of Jervois, Mr Campbell and a group of rebel shareholders accused the management of losing about $8 million of shareholders' funds and repeated share placements that significantly diluted the share price.
> 
> But they failed to oust Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell and board members including Derek Foster.
> 
> The rebels also claimed that Mr Pursell had botched a multimillion-dollar joint-venture deal with China Rail Resources to develop the company's nickel/cobalt project in Young, NSW.
> 
> At the nub of the complaint is Jervois' relationship with sometime underwriter New Age Exploration and the unlisted Goldpride.
> 
> In January, Jervois announced a capital raising by way of a 1-for-5 rights issue of about 428 million shares. But it received applications for only 131 million shares. After Jervois had sent out a notice of an EGM to be held in April, it issued hundreds of millions of shares, partly to cover the shortfall. But it was Jervois' swap of 200 million of its shares to New Age, at a 25 per cent discount, for 6 million New Age shares, at an 85 per cent premium, that caused the most ire.
> 
> Then in March, again before the EGM, Jervois acquired tenements from Goldpride neighbouring its Bullabulling gold venture in Western Australia in return for 125 million shares. That was despite Mr Pursell saying as recently as November that Jervois had no interest in Bullabulling and "will be closing the mine at the end of the year".
> 
> "In my opinion, it is clear that Jervois … deliberately misled shareholders in regards to the rights issue," Mr Francis says in the ASIC document. "A further (252 million) shares were issued that could not have been issued (without) the vote of the shareholders. The issues surrounding the EGM, in my opinion, were designed to mislead shareholders and influence the outcome of the voting at the EGM."
> 
> A spokesman for Jervois denied it had paid a premium on the New Age transaction. He said Jervois was seeking a joint-venture partner for Bullabulling with a view of expanding the loss-making operation.
> 
> "Jervois has always maintained a flexible attitude to Bullabulling," he said in a statement.
> 
> Two weeks before the Goldpride acquisition, members of Mr Foster's immediate family transferred ownership to Shane Fitch and Peter Peebles, who then on-sold to Jervois.
> 
> Mr Campbell's statutory declaration to ASIC says Mr Foster, a former mine manager at Bullabulling and now a Jervois director, never disclosed a prior interest in the asset even though his wife was a director of Goldpride.
> 
> "This company shows all the traits of market manipulation and a company that is being controlled and run as a private company," Mr Francis says in his report to ASIC. "Numerous breaches of the ASX rules and the Corporations Law are present."





Thanks Bohaty
The JRV management is a bunch of crooks and worse than Alan Bond.
Disclaimer : YES I AM GUILTY to be a current holder of JRV


----------



## Bohaty

mmmm..a sudden turnaround?

ANNOUNCEMENT: NEW NICKEL/COBALT LATERITE DISCOVERY- SUMMERVALE, N.S.W.
The Company is pleased to announce some remarkable early drilling results targeting what was a suspected and
possibly large extension of the known nickel/cobalt resource of 16 million tonnes @ 0.83% nickel and 0.06%
cobalt identified many years ago by then Anaconda Ltd (now Minara Resources Ltd) at Summervale, near Nyngan,
N.S.W. In the new zone identified by ground and airborne magnetics every hole intersected strong mineralisation
particularly for nickel. The intercepted intervals are considered likely to potentially double in thickness when final
assays are received.


----------



## refined silver

Mmmm. They think because of the high grades, this will actually become the company's primary asset.

Would be nice if it's true.


----------



## sunslush

i'm thinking of getting into this stock, the previous announcement sound very good, guess there will be another announcement out soon within a week or two.  if the last announcement it's true, this stock will be a very profitable trade.


----------



## Miner

sunslush said:


> i'm thinking of getting into this stock, the previous announcement sound very good, guess there will be another announcement out soon within a week or two.  if the last announcement it's true, this stock will be a very profitable trade.




Congratulations
I got substantial holding on JRV which has reduced to only by 50% .
Any taker can make an offer 

Just kidding and of course DYOR before openly announcing to buy JRV or any other share and please read the previous threads

Yes, I am a holder but just can not sell holding until the present directors are sent to court of justice


----------



## SmoothZT

I was Also Thinking about buying some of these shares in the hope that the future will prove it goes to a good price, im not sure about the companys history but from the brief posts i have read it seems like a Stinger  Not sure if its worth the gamble to maybe buy some shares at the current price. 

Unsure.


----------



## bigdog

16/09/2009    JRV: Drilling program commences on Bunnawarra JV Project  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00988606

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
*Drilling program commences at Bunnawarra joint venture project*

BUNNAWARRA JOINT VENTURE PROJECT EL59/1391
(New Age and Jervois Mining to earn up to 80%)

New Age Exploration Limited (the Company”), in hand with its contributing joint venture partner, Jervois Mining Limited (ASX: JRV) (“Jervois”) have been advised by the projects consulting geologists, Derek Foster and Associates that drilling will commence at the Bunnawarra joint venture project during the week.

The underlying geology of the Bunnawarra lease is complex, consisting of a pegmatite gneiss with rafts of banded iron, amphibolite and granite which are strongly folded and faulted.

The Bunnawarra lease has been auger drilled on a 100 x 1,000m grid for gold, base metals, molybdenum, rare earth, chromium, silver, copper, lead, antimony, zinc, manganese, nickel, bismuth, tungsten, selenium and iron.

The results have shown that the tenement has a number of anomalous areas of mineralization including molybdenum, gold, rare earth and base metals and iron. The aeromagnetic map shows the underlying structure. The molybdenum (Mo) anomaly is shown in red, gold (Au) in purple and rare earths in green.

Proposed drill lines are indicated on the red molybdenum anomaly. In addition some of the gold anomalies will be tested by drilling.

The gold anomalies, which are between one and two kilometres apart, will need infill auger geochemical drilling to test the veracity of the anomalies.

Whilst this work is in progress the base metal and other anomalies will be mapped and ascertained for their potential to carry an ore resource.

A number of base metals ore bodies are in the vicinity of the Bunnawarra Project including the larger Golden Grove Mine.

Barite, uranium, gold and molybdenum resources are also known in the vicinity of the project.


----------



## bigdog

ASX Announcement

01/10/2009   Suspension from Official Quotation  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00994284

JRV Company Trading Status: Suspended 

Assume failure to submit accounts timely!


----------



## bigdog

01-10-2009 05:07 PM Reinstatement to Official Quotation
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00994601

01-10-2009 05:00 PM  Annual Report to shareholders   
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00994597

*PRINCIPAL ACTIVITIES*
The principal activities of the economic entity during the year were gold production and mineral exploration.
There were no significant changes in the nature of these activities during the year except for:
• The Company raised $1,643,017 before costs through a rights issue of 410,758,638 shares.
• The Company raised $1,205,209 before costs via placements of 286,802,238 shares.
• The Company acquired Goldpride Pty Ltd through the issue of 125,000,000 shares for $500,000 as a new subsidiary.

*OPERATING RESULTS*
The consolidated operating loss after income tax for the financial year ended 30 June 2009 was a loss of
$3,435,757 (2008 – loss of $2,598,174).

*REVIEW OF FINANCIAL POSITION*
The net assets of the consolidated entity have decreased by $138,518 from 30 June 2008 to $10,157,778

The major movements were:
(i) Capital raisings – as detailed above
(ii) Capitalisation of exploration expenditure of $1,211,983
(iii) Expenditure on research and development of $521,037.

The consolidated entity’s working capital, being current assets less current liabilities is $2,945,998 in 2009 compared with $4,221,972 in 2008.

During the year the company successfully raised $2,797,239 (after costs) by way of share issues.

The Directors believe the Company is in a strong and stable position to expand and grow its current operations.

Cash and cash equivalents at the End of the Financial Year $2,319,100


----------



## Bobby

BigDog would like todays 40% jump ! 

I've had this in the bottom draw for ages & though it was in a  coma


----------



## bigdog

ASX ANN yesterday
*14/10/2009   Exploration Update  2  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00998190

News article on above
http://www.businessspectator.com.au...l-assays-leads-to--WTAEK?opendocument&src=rss

5:40 PM, 14 Oct 2009   
*Jervois Mining's high-grade nickel assays leads to further drilling*

Jervois Mining Ltd is planing for further exploratory drilling at Nyngan-Westlynn prospect in NSW to reach proper JORC resource status, after latest assay results indicated a major discovery of high grade nickel in laterite (13m of 1.41% nickel) in one key drill hole.

These assay results, combined with those reported on June 25, identified a block of continuous mineralisation estimated to be 200m wide and 800m long.

The company said the resource didn't follow the expected magnetic signature and as such was difficult to locate.

STOCK DASHBOARD: October 14, 2009

Jervois Mining

Price at 11:00 am: 0.50c

Relative Strength (6 months percentile rank): 2.8

Market capitalisation: $15.3 million

Turnover volume: 1,200,000.0

Volume Index (1 is average): 1.4

Turnover value: $6,000

Turnover period: 2 years 4 months

Value of $1,000 invested 1 year ago: $360


----------



## bigdog

ASX ANN
22-10-2009 09:55 AM  JRV  *Change of Director`s Interest Notice * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01001183

DUNCAN CAMPBELL PURSELL (director) bought 21 OCTOBER 2009 10,000,000 shares for $60,000.00

178


----------



## Jez

bigdog said:


> DUNCAN CAMPBELL PURSELL (director) bought 21 OCTOBER 2009 10,000,000 shares for $60,000.00





Someone bought 20,000,000 in one hit on October 14th? No ASX announcement on that trade!

Duncan's $60,000 investment is not that big, but does it actually indicate something positive?

(I am a holder)


----------



## Atomic5

*Re: JRV - Jervois Mining   shareholders please wake-up*



Bohaty said:


> *ASIC probes claims on junior miner*
> Mathew Murphy
> May 29, 2009
> 
> AUSTRALIA'S corporate regulator is probing allegations against junior Jervois Mining, which is embroiled in claims of market manipulation, related-party transactions and misleading shareholders.
> 
> The company strongly denies the claims, which also have been aired recently in the Federal Court before Justice Alan Goldberg.
> 
> The Australian Securities and Investments Commission is reviewing a report, compiled by a former in-house analyst, Peter Francis, detailing the allegations. Several statutory declarations that broadly support the report, including one from former Jervois director Richard Campbell, have been lodged with the regulator.
> 
> Last month at an extraordinary meeting of Jervois, Mr Campbell and a group of rebel shareholders accused the management of losing about $8 million of shareholders' funds and repeated share placements that significantly diluted the share price.
> 
> But they failed to oust Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell and board members including Derek Foster.
> 
> The rebels also claimed that Mr Pursell had botched a multimillion-dollar joint-venture deal with China Rail Resources to develop the company's nickel/cobalt project in Young, NSW.
> 
> At the nub of the complaint is Jervois' relationship with sometime underwriter New Age Exploration and the unlisted Goldpride.
> 
> In January, Jervois announced a capital raising by way of a 1-for-5 rights issue of about 428 million shares. But it received applications for only 131 million shares. After Jervois had sent out a notice of an EGM to be held in April, it issued hundreds of millions of shares, partly to cover the shortfall. But it was Jervois' swap of 200 million of its shares to New Age, at a 25 per cent discount, for 6 million New Age shares, at an 85 per cent premium, that caused the most ire.
> 
> Then in March, again before the EGM, Jervois acquired tenements from Goldpride neighbouring its Bullabulling gold venture in Western Australia in return for 125 million shares. That was despite Mr Pursell saying as recently as November that Jervois had no interest in Bullabulling and "will be closing the mine at the end of the year".
> 
> "In my opinion, it is clear that Jervois … deliberately misled shareholders in regards to the rights issue," Mr Francis says in the ASIC document. "A further (252 million) shares were issued that could not have been issued (without) the vote of the shareholders. The issues surrounding the EGM, in my opinion, were designed to mislead shareholders and influence the outcome of the voting at the EGM."
> 
> A spokesman for Jervois denied it had paid a premium on the New Age transaction. He said Jervois was seeking a joint-venture partner for Bullabulling with a view of expanding the loss-making operation.
> 
> "Jervois has always maintained a flexible attitude to Bullabulling," he said in a statement.
> 
> Two weeks before the Goldpride acquisition, members of Mr Foster's immediate family transferred ownership to Shane Fitch and Peter Peebles, who then on-sold to Jervois.
> 
> Mr Campbell's statutory declaration to ASIC says Mr Foster, a former mine manager at Bullabulling and now a Jervois director, never disclosed a prior interest in the asset even though his wife was a director of Goldpride.
> 
> "This company shows all the traits of market manipulation and a company that is being controlled and run as a private company," Mr Francis says in his report to ASIC. "Numerous breaches of the ASX rules and the Corporations Law are present."





Concerned Shareholders - If you are worried that JRV is no longer a going concern. 

For complaints about alleged misconduct or illegal activity concerning: 

- how company directors and officers manage their companies 
- incorrect or late release of company information to the market 
- raising money from the public 
- a company continuing to trade while unable to pay its debts 
- how company administrators, liquidators or auditors perform their duties 
- misleading or deceptive conduct to do with borrowing money, and 
- a takeover or company restructure.


Lodge a complaint - download form from here

http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic.ns...ng+about+companies+or+people?opendocument#how


Sending your complaint via mail, fax or email
You can also print our complaint form and send your complaint to us.

Post your form to

ASIC Complaints
Australian Securities and Investments Commission
PO Box 9149
Traralgon Vic 3844

Or fax it to
Australia (03) 5177 3749
International + 61 3 5177 3749

Email - infoline@asic.gov.au 

Speaking to ASIC
Phone 1300 300 630 (international +613 5177 3777)

You can also *lodge the complaint online at the following link *for what it's worth - simple English should be enough for them to understand the message. Perhaps all they need is a dozen of them. More would be better. 

Do it - what have you got to lose. 

LINK

http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic.ns...ng+about+companies+or+people?opendocument#how

"Making your complaint online

Fill in our online complaint form and send your complaint to us electronically. You will be able to view, save and print a copy of your completed complaint.

What will happen with your complaint?

We record your complaint and look carefully at what you have told us. We aim to understand the facts and to see if the law has been broken. ASIC can only act if the law has been broken. .... "


Before you lodge a complaint, read also the following:

*What goes on behind closed boardroom doors *
THE AGE 9/1/09
Jervois, a would-be nickel miner, made an extraordinary announcement on Christmas Eve. Managing director Duncan Pursell, who said he was responding to an "informal query" from the ASX's Adelaide office over something apparently unrelated, went on to detail a nasty spat.


He revealed that fellow directors Melanie Leydin and Richard Campbell had called on December 17 for a board meeting to consider a requisition from shareholders for a meeting to remove Pursell and Malcolm Jansen.

The idea was to bring in Sydney-based mining entrepreneur Norm Seckold, already Jervois' largest shareholder, with about 6 per cent ”” and better known as the man who did get his money out of Opes Prime ”” and his colleague Peter Nightingale.

Pursell reckoned his legal advice was that the requisition was deficient, but the board still met on December 22 to consider it. Neither Leydin nor Campbell turned up.

Other, as yet unrevealed, resolutions were passed in their absence, but that same day Leydin and Campbell persuaded Justice Ray Finkelstein to grant an injunction preventing Jervois' board from implementing resolutions passed on either December 22 or December 12. Leydin, who is a well-respected company secretary for several groups, quit the board on December 29.

Jervois also has another potential $US1 million court case over a dispute with a Chinese partner.

Pursell has since announced a 1-for-5 rights issue at 0.4 ¢ a share to raise $1.7 million ”” in the unlikely event everyone takes it up. Jervois is believed to have about six months' worth of money left at current company cash-burn rates

A number of existing shareholders seem to be very grumpy about the dilutive effects of the issue, especially given Jervois already has 2.1 billion shares on issue, and a market worth of just $15 million, and this would add more than 400 million shares.

(Historic footnote: Lancelot was, sadly, around 20 years ago when Pursell took control at Jervois after Ian Sykes, the man whose XL Petroleum is credited with giving Melburnians cheaper fuel for their cars, had to sell when he predicted the market would collapse and it didn't. Back then Jervois' market worth was $3 million with 40 million shares.)

The chatter on the HotCopper forum, apart from being dominated by a pro-Seckold group using "jervoisvision2009" as its banner, suggests Jervois has more than one member of the Pursell family on the books ”” which may be influencing decisions about how to cut operating costs.

 [ .....]

imcilwraith@theage.com.au


----------



## mr_delta

New announcement out today....JV talks with EMC from Canada for the world's biggest (and the only????) resource of the rare earth metal - Scandium....looks interesting....

would like to know your views on this JV and if you know more about Scandium and its extraction in any more detail....

I am a long term holder of JRV and I bought a small parcel today post the announcement....


----------



## happytown

mr_delta said:


> ...
> 
> JV talks with EMC from Canada for the world's biggest (*and the only????*) resource of the rare earth metal - Scandium
> 
> ...




(*emphasis* not in original)

MLM (80%) SRL (20%) Kokomo Scandium jv (QLD)

jorc resource as follows

9.0Mt @ 109 g/t Sc, using 70 g/t Sc cut-off, comprising

0.7Mt @ 154 g/t Sc measured;
3.8Mt @ 121 g/t Sc indicated;
4.4Mt @ 91 g/t Sc inferred

see MLMs ann dated 27/01/10


----------



## mr_delta

thanks for the info happytown....will follow that announcement and see the similarities with JRV....

There is some more press coverage in the Australian today regarding this announcement and lets hope the investors get to hear of this announcement from different quarters so that they can do some research on this rare metal and if they want a play in it, JRV would be one of the ideal vehicle....


----------



## thegenerator

There are significant differences.

-JRV is a primary Sc resource. 
-No need to mine Ni/Co laterite.
-Compare the grades. JRV have already designed an initial open pit design on land owned by the company @350ppm Sc.
-There are areas with >500ppm Sc.
-Testwork on Sc extraction well advanced.
-End user for final product.
-Overseas facility to produce final product for fuel cell use (ScSZ).

thegenerator


----------



## thegenerator

I have been told that Bloom Energy has approached Jervois to purchase scandium oxide. Bloom Energy has just launched the ‘Bloom Box’ which is fuel cell which requires scandium as a key component.

Apparently the only other source of scandium comes from Russia and they can’t provide the quantity required by Bloom. Production from Russia is difficult to determine but 3-5 tonnes is estimated. Bloom requires 30-50 tonnes of scandium oxide.

thegenerator


----------



## Touch of Gold

Always been disappointed with JRV management but they seem to be lucky bunch of DHs. Scandium is the most sought after rare earth resource and tipped to sell for $3000/Kg. Jervois has the only known commercial supply. NPV is greater than $4B for Scandium alone (JV). Production to ramp up in 2012. The SP can only go up big time.


----------



## bassmanpete

Change at the top after yesterday's EGM. Maybe there'll be some action now.


----------



## greggles

Jervois Mining up 19.64% to 33.5c today after announcing that it has submitted an application for a Prospecting License over the Kabanga nickel-cobalt deposit in the Kagera region of Tanzania. 

The company stated that it believes Kabanga to be the highest quality undeveloped nickel-cobalt deposit in the world, with a Definitive Feasibility Study envisaging annual production in excess of 50kt nickel with significant cobalt and copper co-products. 

The previous owners, the Glencore-Barrick Gold joint venture, invested significantly in drilling and studies but had their retention licence cancelled by the Tanzanian government in January.

More info here: https://smallcaps.com.au/jervois-mining-bid-nickel-cobalt-project-tanzania/


----------



## Quickthinker

bassmanpete said:


> Change at the top after yesterday's EGM. Maybe there'll be some action now.



I cannot believe that this forum does not even have a JRV discussion going.


----------



## Tropico

JRV's price is responding well to the announcement: "has the potential to transform Jervois into the second largest producer of refined cobalt outside China", and has been on the rise from recent low.


----------



## peter2

I was also eyeing this one at the open but there wasn't enough volume on the ask at my price. Price has jumped a few cents higher since then. I'll have to wait for a small dip to buy. 

Recent spp at 0.44 should provide some support.


----------



## System

On September 3rd, 2021, Jervois Mining Limited changed its name to Jervois Global Limited.
.


----------



## Tropico

*JRV *has been in an overall up trend this year. Currently at support should show a good rise in December to new highs by the end of the month.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Tropico said:


> *JRV *has been in an overall up trend this year. Currently at support should show a good rise in December to new highs by the end of the month.



seems to be wearing different hard hat  this year. You're right about the overall uptrend.

Latest Ann; *Highlights*: 
_• Detailed engineering and procurement at Jervois’s 100%-owned Idaho Cobalt Operations, in Idaho, United States are substantially advanced with commitments for approximately 75% of all equipment and material required for construction.  
• Mine development has advanced to over 136 feet on the west portal and 100 feet on the east portal, critical progress required to establish underground mining infrastructure. 
 • Jervois Global Chief Executive Officer Mr. Bryce Crocker returned to site to review construction progress. 
• Once complete, ICO will be the only mine supply of cobalt in the United States, a critical mineral necessary for industry, defense, electric vehicles and energy generation and distribution in a carbon constrained economy. _


----------



## pabloran

i joined stock picking comp and this is one of my picks...my brother likes cobalt and this is his fave....so ive copied him!


----------



## Tropico

I think that the trend may continue and hit some new highs this month.


----------



## Tropico

Plenty of upside if they can get things rolling in the next 12 months:

Developing a fully-integrated cobalt value chain and on track to become the only cobalt mine in the United States
Specialty Cobalt chemicals producer at Jervois Finland
Cobalt, copper and gold exposure with Idaho Cobalt Operations (ICO)
Nickel and cobalt refinery and direct downstream customer exposure by São Miguel Paulista (SMP)


----------



## Tropico

I have selected JRV again for the Feb Comp.
Looked quite promising up till the 21st Jan. Made just over 8% for the month.
May have found support to continue for new highs for February.


----------



## Tropico

Looking for a new high for the month of March. Assuming upward from the recent lows on 14/2 &18/2, to >0.78. Probably not first place unless a real breakout, but still looking good.


----------



## Tropico

Huge volume on Friday 18/2.
100M for the day, 73M in the closing auction.
Maybe something is afoot.


----------



## Tropico

Tropico said:


> Huge volume on Friday 18/2.



Date correction Friday 18/3.
Oh no, I have lost a whole month in my life.


----------



## peter2

Explanation of today's price drop in *JRV* found in AFR.com. 






Why isn't this news released through the ASX? News like this is certainly price sensitive.


----------



## noirua

Jervois Global (ASX:JRV) officially opens Idaho Cobalt Operations mine site
					

Jervois Global (ASX:JRV) will officially open its Idaho Cobalt Operations (ICO) mine site near Salmon, Idaho in the US today.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Jervois Global (JRV) will officially open its Idaho Cobalt Operations (ICO) mine site near Salmon, Idaho in the US today.

The mine is commencing a commissioning phase during October, with equipment undergoing final completion testwork ahead of continuous commercial concentrate production, which is expected across Q4 2022.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

There's a report JRV is raising $200 million in capital to restart the group’s Sao Miguel Paulista nickel and cobalt refinery in Brazil.

No details yet, no trading Halt, but it is a big amount, so expect a discount. JRV had $53million in cash at end of last Q


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Revised up to $231 million equity raising, launched via Canaccord Genuity and UBS on Thursday morning.

Terms out for a $113 million institutional placement and $118 million rights issue offered to existing investors on a one-for-5.4 basis, and priced at 42c. The deal was underwritten.

AustralianSuper, Jervois’ biggest shareholder, will put in as much as $55.6 million in the deal, taking up to 24 per cent of the deal to emerge with a 18.5 per cent holding


----------



## JohnDe

$0.42  Currently available at $0.387




> *On 10 November 2022, Jervois Global Limited announced* its intention to raise approximately A$231 million through a fully underwritten equity raising consisting of an Entitlement Offer (to raise approximately A$118 million) and an institutional placement (to raise approximately A$113 million) ("Placement", together with the Entitlement Offer, the "Offer"). The Entitlement Offer comprises an institutional component ("Institutional Entitlement Offer") and a retail component ("Retail Entitlement Offer").
> 
> The Offer provides each Eligible Shareholder the opportunity to subscribe for New Shares at an offer price of A$0.42 per new Share ("Offer Price").
> 
> The Retail Information Booklet ("Booklet") relates to the Retail Entitlement Offer and contains important information. You should read the Booklet in full and seek advice from your stockbroker, accountant or other professional adviser if you have any questions about your investment in the Company or about the impact of the transactions described in the Booklet.


----------



## peter2

Sad to see some instos losing money.   Retail holders don't have to pay 0.42 if they're interested in this new project in Brazil. Its impossible for me to tell if the current mgt team have the experience and ability to get the Brazil project up and going. Current price movement (down) indicates that they may not.


----------



## peter2

Selected for 2023 CY comp.  Price continues to tumble as investors show their lack of confidence in the mgt team to get the Brazil project up and running. I'm keeping an eye on the chart for a reversal setup. Hoping that it'll happen in 2023.


----------



## Muchado

Tipping JRV for the yearly comp.  Has been smashed pretty hard but must be nearing the bottom. Cobalt prices should be due for a bounce next year


----------

